# ذكرياتى مع العرسان



## +إيرينى+ (16 مايو 2016)

*سأحكى هنا ذكرياتى مع العرسان 

مواقف كثيرة يملأها

المواجهة و الانسحاب 

الاعجاب و النفور 

الحب و الكره  

التوقعات و الصدمات 

الفرح و الحزن 

الطرائف و المآسى 

المثاليات و الواقع 

المجتمع و الشكليات 


:blush2:
​*
*عريس رقم 1 (الخباز)*​
*عريس رقم 2 (المُعجب الذى طااااااار)​*
*عريس رقم 3 (أبو لباس)​*
*عريس رقم 4 (رشدى أباظة)​*
*عريس رقم 5 (دكتور المجانين)​*
*عريس رقم 6 (عريث أختى)​*
*عريس رقم 7 (صبة خرسانة) (أول خطوبة)*​
*عريس رقم 8 (غدة درقية)​*
*عريس رقم 9 (البروتستانتى/ طِحشْ)​*

*عريس رقم 10 (التوتو)​*
*عريس رقم 11 (العبيط)​*
*عريس رقم 12 (اللبن و القرد)​*
*عريس رقم 13 (الأعور)​*
*عريس رقم 14 (هنيدى)​*
*عريس رقم 15 (الخروج من بورسعيد)​*
*عريس رقم 16 (عريس ذات نفس الدكتورة)​*
*عريس رقم 17 (عريس أبونا)​*
*عريس رقم 18​*
*عريس رقم 19​*


----------



## بايبل333 (16 مايو 2016)

*



			ذكرياتى

أنقر للتوسيع...

متابع*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 مايو 2016)

*عريس رقم 1

الخباز 


كنت وقتها عمرى 12 سنة 

و بدأت ملامح البلوغ تبدو على جسدى 

كنت يوميا بأقف فى طابور العيش (الخبز) فى أجازة الصيف صباحًا

لشراء العيش للعائلة 

كان إبن الخباز فى أولى إعدادى (صغير السن) 

كان يعرفنى و يعرف عائلتى من الكنيسة 

لم آخذ فى بالى أى شىء 

فأبوه خباز (صاحب الفرن) _ أما أبى فمهندس 

أمه (جاهلة) _ أمى طبيبة 

دا غير أنى كنت صغيرة السن جدا 

لم أفكر و لم يأتى فى بالى أى تفكير عن الارتباط و الزواج

فى يوم ندانى من وسط طابور العيش و ادانى العيش من جوة الفرن من غير ما أقف فى طابور 

فرحت : أنقذنى من قيظ الشمس 

تكرر هذا العمل يوميا 

الى أن جاء يوم يقول لى أخى : فلان عايز يحجزك عشان يتجوزك لما تكبروا 

بجد ؟؟

يومها فرحت : لأنى صغيرة و بدأ يتقدم لى العرسان 

طبعا : الموضوع اترفض برمته 

و بابا منعنى من شراء العيش لوحدى 

و لو اشتريت العيش : أنزل مع اخواتى 

لما الولد اترفض : ما بقاش ينادينى اخد العيش من جوة الفرن 

فوقفنا نحن الثلاثة فى قيظ الشمس و حرارتها مرة أخرى


​*


----------



## بايبل333 (16 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عريس رقم 1
> 
> الخباز
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
فكرتينى من حوالى شهرين كنت سهران فى الشغل وصحيت مع حوالىالساعة 11 الصبح اتصل والدى وقال 
موافق......
قلت مين معاى 
قالى ياد ابوك
قلت موافق على 
قالى تاخد بنت فلان جمالها يحل من على حبل المشنقة اللى بيتهم قدام الفرن قبلى البلد دى فى دبلوم تجارة وسنها حوالى 16 او 17
قلت لا دى توديها فى مصلحة السجون عند عشماوى وهو هيفرح عائلات كثيرة 
المهم ربنا ستر فى الليل لم رجع من الشغل ولقيت اخواتى بيمسكوا فى ابوى وهو بيزعق فى وعايز يضربنى 
قال اى اللى وحش فيها 
قلت له 
مش عايز واحدة فى الدبلوم 
وحتى لو فى الدبلوم مش هتفرق معاى خالص المهم يكون سنها حوالى فوق20 والاكبر من كدة اللى هتختارها هارفضها لان داة اختيارى لحياتى مش لحياتك :beee:
والحمد لله كنت هابيت فى الشارع لولا تمسك الاهل بى


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مايو 2016)

*متابع معكم ...


السؤال :

الموضوع اترفض برمته  ليه ؟
*


----------



## بايبل333 (16 مايو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *متابع معكم ...
> 
> 
> السؤال :
> ...


ممكن يكون السن والثقافة


----------



## soso a (16 مايو 2016)

ههههههههههههههههه

متااااابعه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2016)

موضوع تحفه -- متاااابعه طبعااا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عريس رقم 1
> الخباز
> 
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]يحجزك أزاى ... يقصد لغاية ما ( تتخّمَري ) يعنى ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ طبعا ( رَدّة ) فعل بابكى صح 100% ... وكان لازم يسيبك ( تتهوي ) شوية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حاجة ( تّفقّع )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكرتينى بطوابير العيش بتاعة أليكس زمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كانوا يجيبوا الأكياس البلاستيك يبيعوها فى الفرن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكنا نديله الجنيه ونقوله ( شنطة ) وبالباقى عيش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكيد الولة  أتقدم لباباكى وقاله : ( شنطة ) وبالباقى إيرينى ؟[/FONT]*
​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بث سؤال قبل ما ننتقل للعريث التالى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الولة بتاع الفرن كان بياخد منك تمن العيش ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] كان ( معفن ) ؟![/FONT]*​:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​ [/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> ممكن يكون السن والثقافة




*جائز

لما نشوف رأي ايريني
*


----------



## بايبل333 (16 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بث سؤال قبل ما ننتقل للعريث التالى ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الولة بتاع الفرن كان بياخد منك تمن العيش ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot] كان ( معفن ) ؟!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​ [/FONT]





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> يومها فرحت : لأنى صغيرة و بدأ يتقدم لى العرسان
> 
> ​*


*:36_3_1:*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 مايو 2016)

12 سنه يا ايرينى طول عمرك جامد يا قمر 

بس علشان محدش يقول الصعايده
 بس هما اللى بيجوزا بناتهم صغيرين 
اهوه عايز يحجزها من 12 سنه وفى اسكندرية 

 اوعى يكون الوله ابن الفران صعيدى


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مايو 2016)

*بعيدا عن ذاكرتك اللهم لا حسد 
بس اللهم ايه انا هاحسد الصراحة 
قوليلى ليه هاقولك علشان انا مش فاكرة كلت ايه امبارح 
هافتكر ذكريات من سنين شعقولا طبعا 
طبعا مستنية بقيت الذكريات ومحضرة جنبى اللب والتسالى 
والمايه لانى اكيد هازور من كتر الضحك :new6:
انا اخر حاجة ممكن افتكرها فى موضوع العرسان دا 
انى اتقدملى واحد اقرع وطبعا هربت من الموضوع بعذاب :t17:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فكرتينى من حوالى شهرين كنت سهران فى الشغل وصحيت مع حوالىالساعة 11 الصبح اتصل والدى وقال
> موافق......
> قلت مين معاى
> ...



*مبدأ : لن أعيش فى جلباب أبى 

بس نصيحتى : إسمع له دا خبرة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مايو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *متابع معكم ...
> 
> 
> السؤال :
> ...





بايبل333 قال:


> ممكن يكون السن والثقافة





paul iraqe قال:


> *جائز
> 
> لما نشوف رأي ايريني
> *



*أيوة فعلا : السن و الثقافة هم السبب​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مايو 2016)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> متااااابعه






حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع تحفه -- متاااابعه طبعااا



*يادى النور يادى النور 

:smil12:

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يحجزك أزاى ... يقصد لغاية ما ( تتخّمَري ) يعنى ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ طبعا ( رَدّة ) فعل بابكى صح 100% ... وكان لازم يسيبك ( تتهوي ) شوية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حاجة ( تّفقّع )[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكرتينى بطوابير العيش بتاعة أليكس زمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كانوا يجيبوا الأكياس البلاستيك يبيعوها فى الفرن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكنا نديله الجنيه ونقوله ( شنطة ) وبالباقى عيش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكيد الولة  أتقدم لباباكى وقاله : ( شنطة ) وبالباقى إيرينى ؟[/FONT]*
> ​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



:w00t:​*كان معفن 

عرفت إزاى ؟؟:smil13:

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> 12 سنه يا ايرينى طول عمرك جامد يا قمر
> 
> بس علشان محدش يقول الصعايده
> بس هما اللى بيجوزا بناتهم صغيرين
> ...



*أيوة فعلا صعيدى أبًا عن جد 

و أمًا عن جدة 

:smil12:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مايو 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بعيدا عن ذاكرتك اللهم لا حسد
> بس اللهم ايه انا هاحسد الصراحة
> قوليلى ليه هاقولك علشان انا مش فاكرة كلت ايه امبارح
> هافتكر ذكريات من سنين شعقولا طبعا
> ...



*سيبتيه عشان أقرع ؟؟:smil12:

أنا كمان إتقدم لى واحد أقرع 

بس ليه قصة تانية​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مايو 2016)

*اسمحولى فى المشاركة الأولى ح أضيف لينك مشاركات العرسان بس 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مايو 2016)

*عريس رقم 2

كنت فى تانية ثانوى و هو ثانوية عامة

كان هو صديق لأخى من الكنيسة 

كان عائلته متساوية من جهة التعليم مع عائلتى 

كان أبوه و أمه أطباء 

قال لأخوية : أنا معجب بأختك بس ما ينفعش أتقدم دلوقتى لما أتخرج من الكلية ح أتقدم لها 

أخويا حكى لى و قال لى : ما تقوليش لبابا لاحسن يقول لى ما تكلمهوش دا روخر 

قولت له : لا ح أقول و لا ح أعيد لأن أصلا الكلام كلام عياااااااااااااااال 

فى إمكان أبوه و أمه هم الل يتكلموا مع بابا و ماما الحكاية إيزى 

لكن أما نشوفوا ح يعمل ايه لما يتخرج 

الولد دخل كلية طب 

لكن بعدها بسنة : هو و أهله سافروا أمريكا بلا عودة 

و آدى وش الضيف​*
​


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مايو 2016)

*يا باشمهندسة

عندي طلب بسيط لو سمحتي لي 

ممكن تكتبي ولو قليل  (باللغة العربية الفصحى )

لأن بصراحة لدي جمل كثيرة لم افهم معناها 

بالمناسبة -

 اللهجة المصرية اللي تكتبي فيها  مختلفة عن البقية !!!


واسجل متابعة
وشكرا
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مايو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *يا باشمهندسة
> 
> عندي طلب بسيط لو سمحتي لي
> 
> ...



*قول لى بس ايه هى الكلمات الغريبة و أنا اترجمها ​*


----------



## soul & life (17 مايو 2016)

يالهوى انت وصلتى للعريس التانى بسرعة كده لا بقا كده شكلك فضيتى الوله خلص امتحانات
بالنجاح يارب .. العريس الاولانى وانتى 12 سنه شكلك اكبر اخواتك البكرية دايما تكون سابقة سنها كده
العريس التانى تقريبا ده موقف حصل مع اغلبنا بس مش دايما بيسافروا امريكا  معرفتيش تتعلقى فى ديل الطيارة حتى  ههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2016)

بس مكنش فيه بينو و بينك كلام؟؟ يعنى محاولش هو يتكلم معاكى يعنى و لا يقول لك انا قولت لاخوكى ايه و لا يقول لك استنينى لحد ما اتخرج و لا اى بطيخ؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :w00t:​*كان معفن
> 
> عرفت إزاى ؟؟:smil13:
> 
> ...


 ههههههههههههه
 عرف لانه لو واحد بيرسم على جوازه على الاقل كان مثلا يرفض ياخد منك فلوس العيش-- مش يديهولك  من الجنب هههه علشان كدا بيقول عليه معفن-- بخيل يعنى ههههههه اعتقد هو دا الى عبود يقصده..
 اوقات و انا صغيره كان بيديهولى من الجنب بردوا بابتسامه جميله هههههههههههههههههه بس الحقيقه مكنش للحجز--- كانت جنتله كدا لان الصف كان بيبقى فيه ناس كبار كتير و انا كنت زئرده صغيره 
و بتاع البيض كان يقعد ينقيلى بيضه مخصوص ليا انا كانت تبقى بصفارين من جوه ههههههههههههه ناس جميله 
كملى كملى متااابعه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و لا يقول لك انا قولت لاخوكى ايه و لا يقول لك استنينى لحد ما اتخرج* و لا اى بطيخ؟؟*


 *[FONT=&quot]
*​​*[FONT=&quot]غالباً العريث دهون ....أتكلم عليها فى الشتا 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:t11::t11::t11:​[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *سيبتيه عشان أقرع ؟؟:smil12:
> 
> أنا كمان إتقدم لى واحد أقرع
> 
> بس ليه قصة تانية​*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كنت صغيرة بقي وعاوزة واحد مسبسب leasantr
فى انتظار قصته :wub:*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 مايو 2016)

عريس نمبر توخذ بثار نمبر ون
وخلع 
وسابك تعدي نجوم ليل ويعني عايزه بعدما شاف
الشقراوات يرجعلك انتي خخخ
مانبي عرسانج وارقاميهم
 نبي تعلمينا طرق الاصطياد
هو هذا العلم النافع اللي يبقى لج دنيا واخره خخ


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 مايو 2016)

*لكن بعدها بسنة : هو و أهله سافروا أمريكا بلا عودة 

و آدى وش الضيف

بالسلامة هو الخسران طبعا   
*


----------



## grges monir (18 مايو 2016)

برنامج نفسنة جة هنا
يا مرحب
متااااااابع


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> يالهوى انت وصلتى للعريس التانى بسرعة كده لا بقا كده شكلك فضيتى الوله خلص امتحانات
> بالنجاح يارب .. العريس الاولانى وانتى 12 سنه شكلك اكبر اخواتك البكرية دايما تكون سابقة سنها كده
> العريس التانى تقريبا ده موقف حصل مع اغلبنا بس مش دايما بيسافروا امريكا  معرفتيش تتعلقى فى ديل الطيارة حتى  ههههه



*أنا فعلا البكرية 

لو كنت أقدر أمسك فى ديل الطيارة 

كنت عملتها :ura1:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بس مكنش فيه بينو و بينك كلام؟؟ يعنى محاولش هو يتكلم معاكى يعنى و لا يقول لك انا قولت لاخوكى ايه و لا يقول لك استنينى لحد ما اتخرج و لا اى بطيخ؟؟


*أنا مش عارفة إنتى مستعجلة على البطيخ ليه ؟؟
البطيخ جاى جاى 
اصطبرى ​*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> عرف لانه لو واحد بيرسم على جوازه على الاقل كان مثلا يرفض ياخد منك فلوس العيش-- مش يديهولك  من الجنب هههه علشان كدا بيقول عليه معفن-- بخيل يعنى ههههههه اعتقد هو دا الى عبود يقصده..
> اوقات و انا صغيره كان بيديهولى من الجنب بردوا بابتسامه جميله هههههههههههههههههه بس الحقيقه مكنش للحجز--- كانت جنتله كدا لان الصف كان بيبقى فيه ناس كبار كتير و انا كنت زئرده صغيره
> و بتاع البيض كان يقعد ينقيلى بيضه مخصوص ليا انا كانت تبقى بصفارين من جوه ههههههههههههه ناس جميله
> كملى كملى متااابعه



*أيوة أنا فهمت موضوع معفن يعنى بخيل 

بس حتى لو معفن يعنى معفن : إيه المشكلة ؟؟

ما يبقى معفن و لا حتى ............ :w00t:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كنت صغيرة بقي وعاوزة واحد مسبسب leasantr
> فى انتظار قصته :wub:*​



*الصبر :t23:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]غالباً العريث دهون ....أتكلم عليها فى الشتا
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*لا اتكلم فى الصيف :smil13:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> عريس نمبر توخذ بثار نمبر ون
> وخلع
> وسابك تعدي نجوم ليل ويعني عايزه بعدما شاف
> الشقراوات يرجعلك انتي خخخ
> ...



*:w00t::w00t::w00t:

نفسى تصطبرى شوية 

و انتى ح تشوفى ان كذا عريس أخد بتار الأولانى 

:t11:

__________________

هو انا لو بعرف أصطاد : كان حصل معايا كدة ؟؟ 

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *لكن بعدها بسنة : هو و أهله سافروا أمريكا بلا عودة
> 
> و آدى وش الضيف
> 
> ...



*كلك ذوق يا ماريا 

انتى ح تقولى : بالسلامة كتييييييييييييير :smil12:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> برنامج نفسنة جة هنا
> يا مرحب
> متااااااابع



*يا هلا يا هلا ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2016)

*

عريس رقم 3

دا كان زميل فى الكلية (من دمنهور)

كان بيحب يقعد فى الكرسى الل وراء منى دايركتلى 

ما كنتش واخدة بالى طبعا 

الدفعة 350 طالب 

ح آخد بالى ازاى من الل بيقعد ورايا ؟؟

انما احدى الزميلات اخدت بالها و قالت لى 

قولت لها : صُدَف مش أساسى 

و بعدين و انا واقفة مع الزميلة فى حوش الكلية 

جاء الزميل ( العريس) و طلب منى حل sheet فى احدى المواد 

و لأنى من أوائل الدفعة : كنت أعتاد على هذا الطلب 

قولت له أجيب لك الحل معايا بكرة (كالمعتاد مع باقى الزملاء)

و جبته فعلا 

طلب منى ياخد كراسة الاسكتش معاه البيت و ح يرجعهالى تانى يوم 

رفضت ( لو عملت كدة مع باقى الدفعة مش ح ألاقى كراساتى) قولت له صور الحل 

اتضايق 

اصريت على موقفى 

ما صورهاش و اتقمص و قال مش عايز منك حاجة 

قولت له : انت حر _ ما حطيتش الموضوع فى دماغى 

صاحبتى بتقول لى كنتى تدى له الاسكتش يمكن كان ح يكتب لك جواب حب

بطلى هبل بأة _ دا زميل لا أكثر و لا أقل 

بعدها بكام يوم 

و هو قاعد برضوا ورايا 

و فجأة ريحة كريهة جدا ظهرت 

ثم دار الحوار بين الطلبة فى البنش الل ورائى 

واحد فيهم قال للعريس : إنت الل عملتها الله يقرفك _ و هو يرد : يا عم مش أنا دا تلاقيه إنت 

ففففففففففففففففففففف

قومت من مكانى و اضطريت اقعد فى مكان تانى _ الرائحة كانت لا تطاق 

بعدها بكام يوم 

جاء الزميل لغاية عندى (فى حوش الكلية) 

و قال : بصى أنا عارف إنك أوائل دفعة و ممكن تبقى معيدة و بعدين دكتورة 

لكن فى الاخر ح تتجوزى 

قولت له : عايز إيه ؟؟ - انجز و أوجز 

عوج بؤه :smil12:

و قال لى : انا عايز اتجوزك بس فيا عيب :dntknw:

قولت له : ايه هو ؟؟

قال بالحرف الواحد : انا عايز عروسة تشترى لى اللباس :smil13:(اهو دا البطيخ)

قولت له : نعم ؟؟

قال : انا ما عييش مليم احمر _ اجيب منين ؟؟:new2:

رديت بسرعة و قولت : أنا رايحة ال section 

و ما رديتش عليه 

أسلوبه فى توضيح فقره الشديد هو الل ما عجبنيش 

دا غير انى كنت لسة فى الكلية : ايه الل يجبرنى اتجوزه و انا ما فيش بينى و بينه قصة حب ؟ :smil12:
​*​


----------



## بايبل333 (19 مايو 2016)

طيب على كدة انا هاتكلم بصراحة انا معجب بواحدة وهى قافلة الفيس بوك ومش عارف اعمل معاها لحد ما اخلص الامتحانات وبعد كدة نتقدم قافلة الاصدقاء وفاتحة الرسائل وببعث لها حكم ومواعظ ومش نافع ينفع ابعث لها هذه الصورة :..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مايو 2016)

ينهاااااااااااااااااااااااااار!! ازاى يقول كدا--
طبعا دا مش اسلوب فى توضيح فقره....
بس غريب جدا الحقيقه! او يمكن دايركت زياده عن اللزوم!
غيره كام ممكن يبداء يشغلك بيه و يحاول يعمل قصه الحب و بعدها يقول لك على الحقيقه-- على الاقل يكون كسب قلبك الاول--
و تبقى له فرصه محاربه قلبك لعقلك--
 لكن يدخل الداخله دى و بالكلمه دى !!
صععععععععب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> طيب على كدة انا هاتكلم بصراحة انا معجب بواحدة وهى قافلة الفيس بوك ومش عارف اعمل معاها لحد ما اخلص الامتحانات وبعد كدة نتقدم قافلة الاصدقاء وفاتحة الرسائل وببعث لها حكم ومواعظ ومش نافع ينفع ابعث لها هذه الصورة :..



مش فهماك!!
 انت تعرفها فى الحقيقه و لا دى متعرفهاش غير فى الفيس؟؟
انت بتغريها بالفلوس يعنى! و دخل المجتمع السعودى فى الحوار-- هو انت من مصر و لا من السعوديه انا اتلخبط كدا !


----------



## بايبل333 (19 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش فهماك!!
> انت تعرفها فى الحقيقه و لا دى متعرفهاش غير فى الفيس؟؟
> انت بتغريها بالفلوس يعنى! و دخل المجتمع السعودى فى الحوار-- هو انت من مصر و لا من السعوديه انا اتلخبط كدا !


انا من مصر وهى قريبة لامى بس عرفت اسمها من على الفيس 
كل الحكاية عايز اتقدم لها وعلشان اتقدملها عايز حوالى 70000 الف جنية فانا اشتغلت فى تجارة الانترنت 
بس هل هى هتوافق بى ..؟
*



 أسلوبه فى توضيح فقره الشديد هو الل ما عجبنيش 

أنقر للتوسيع...



انا مش هعمل زى دهوك خالص نهائى انا هوضح لها سبب الغنى بتاعى 
*


> * دا غير انى كنت لسة فى الكلية : ايه الل يجبرنى اتجوزه و انا ما فيش بينى و بينه قصة حب ؟ :smil12:*


وهى فى كلية بعيدة عن دراستى كلياً

انا بتعلم من الاخطاء


----------



## soul & life (19 مايو 2016)

العريس 3 
لالالالا ده صعب اوى انا مبحبش الناس اللى الفاظها بشعة كده مقدرش اتعامل مع حد كده وحتى لو يملك مال قارون  اللى يخليه يتكلم كده مع بنت يادوب لسه بيتعرف عليها اومال فيما بعد بعد الجواز والعيال والبساط لما يكون احمدى هيتكلم ازاى ؟ و بعدين دى مش صراحة دى اباحه !
صعب اوى يا ايرينى انا لو منك معرفش كان ممكن يكون رد فعلى ايه وازاى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عريس رقم 3
> 
> و قال لى : انا عايز اتجوزك بس فيا عيب :dntknw:
> قولت له : ايه هو ؟؟
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]شوفى ...هما أحتمالين لا ثالث لهما *​​ *[FONT=&quot]إما حد أهبل ( زيه بالظبط ) شار عليه يتجرأ ويكلمك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أعتبار انك هتنبهرى بصراحته ويُغمن عليكى من جرأته الطحن 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأحتمال التانى ... أنه كان متراهن يروج يكلمك صراحةً و (بغباء) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فدخل عليكى كدهون ( قص جحش ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]الشاب اللى يروح يصارح واحدة برغبته بالأرتباط بيكون بينهم ع الأقل قصة ومشواير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على نظام ... لقمة صغيورة تشبعنا عش العصفورة يقضينا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونعيش فى الدونيا سبع تشيام زادنا وزوادنا غرام فى غرام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لكن هيجيب منين الغرام أبو لباس دة ؟[/FONT]*​ :smile02:smile02:smile02
*[FONT=&quot]على رأى " على زيور " الله يرحمه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أنت قاعد فى مدرجات الدرجة الأولى هتلاقى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على يمينك الأهلى بلباسه الأحمر ... وعلى شمالك الزمالك بلباسه الأبيض[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> طيب على كدة انا هاتكلم بصراحة انا معجب بواحدة وهى قافلة الفيس بوك ومش عارف اعمل معاها لحد ما اخلص الامتحانات وبعد كدة نتقدم قافلة الاصدقاء وفاتحة الرسائل وببعث لها حكم ومواعظ ومش نافع ينفع ابعث لها هذه الصورة :..


انت لما عرفت انك اصغر مني ب اربع سنين انصدمت كنت دايما منغشه فيك وعلى بالي اكبر من كذا زين اسمع نصيحة اختك الكبيره انتم جيل غريب تبغون تحبون وتدرسون وتتزوجون في ذات الوقت شويه شويه على انفسكم الدنيا ماهي طايره ولما كنت في سنكم كان اكبر همي اشرب حليب انام بدري ..بعدين لو هتفضل كده تبعت حكم ومواعظ محدش هيعبرك خخخ


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 مايو 2016)

العريس الشحات ههههه هذا اكيد افتكرك مليونيره او حد قاله كذا اكيد 
متكبره على راجل شميت منه ريحة المجاري
فين الوفاء ياناس خخخ
هذا مفروض تكرمشي له نص جنيه وتمشيه
قال ايه ممعوش ياكل واحنا اللي مش معاه
مايلزمناشي خخخ


----------



## بايبل333 (19 مايو 2016)

> انت  لما عرفت انك اصغر مني ب اربع سنين انصدمت


مش فاهم انت عرفت انك اصغر منى .....
هو مين اتصدم فى مين..؟




> كنت دايما منغشه فيك وعلى بالي  اكبر من كذا زين اسمع نصيحة اختك الكبيره انتم جيل غريب تبغون تحبون  وتدرسون وتتزوجون في ذات الوقت شويه شويه على انفسكم الدنيا ماهي طايره  ولما كنت في سنكم كان اكبر همي اشرب حليب انام بدري ..بعدين لو هتفضل كده  تبعت حكم ومواعظ محدش هيعبرك خخخ



أنتِ غلبانة خالص يا اخت هيفاء دى الناس كلها بتقولى اى اللى خلاك ما عتتزوج عالحين ..؟
ما بعرف ارد عليهم الا بكلام فارغ 
غير كدة احنا الشاب اللى يتزوج بعد سن 22 عشرين داة يعتبر هيعنس 



> ..بعدين لو هتفضل كده  تبعت حكم ومواعظ محدش هيعبرك خخخ



مش عارف اعمل انا اى احترت معاها وكنت فى الصبح مصبح على ابوها 
أنا خايف انها تتخطف .........
هولع فى نفسى 
وفى اللى هيتكلم معاى بعد كدة وممكن فى مصر كمان هى كدة كدة مولعة :act19:


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 مايو 2016)

بنت عيلة وجميله وشيك وتعليم عالى 
فقال دى فرصه ارسم عليها
علشان الاشكال دى مش هيفكر 
فى غرام ولا هيام  دا عايز واحدة تصرف عليه
و برضوه مع السلامه وايه يعنى


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (20 مايو 2016)

بتاع عيش.... التانى طار
التالت واقع... قيحة.... عاوز اللى يصرف عليه... ننوس
فى انتظار
الرابع
متابع من زمااااان


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ينهاااااااااااااااااااااااااار!! ازاى يقول كدا--
> طبعا دا مش اسلوب فى توضيح فقره....
> بس غريب جدا الحقيقه! او يمكن دايركت زياده عن اللزوم!
> غيره كام ممكن يبداء يشغلك بيه و يحاول يعمل قصه الحب و بعدها يقول لك على الحقيقه-- على الاقل يكون كسب قلبك الاول--
> ...



*مش انتى الل كنتى مستنية البطيخ ؟؟ :t9:

فيه أكتر من كدة بطيخ ؟؟

30:




soul & life قال:



العريس 3 
لالالالا ده صعب اوى انا مبحبش الناس اللى الفاظها بشعة كده مقدرش اتعامل مع حد كده وحتى لو يملك مال قارون  اللى يخليه يتكلم كده مع بنت يادوب لسه بيتعرف عليها اومال فيما بعد بعد الجواز والعيال والبساط لما يكون احمدى هيتكلم ازاى ؟ و بعدين دى مش صراحة دى اباحه !
صعب اوى يا ايرينى انا لو منك معرفش كان ممكن يكون رد فعلى ايه وازاى

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما انا اخدت بعضى و مشيت 

ح اعمل ايه يعنى :t9:




عبود عبده عبود قال:




[FONT=&quot]شوفى ...هما أحتمالين لا ثالث لهما ​​ [FONT=&quot]إما حد أهبل ( زيه بالظبط ) شار عليه يتجرأ ويكلمك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**

عبود عبده عبود قال:



​ [FONT=&quot]على أعتبار انك هتنبهرى بصراحته ويُغمن عليكى من جرأته الطحن 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الأحتمال التانى ... أنه كان متراهن يروج يكلمك صراحةً و (بغباء) [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فدخل عليكى كدهون ( قص جحش ) [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الشاب اللى يروح يصارح واحدة برغبته بالأرتباط بيكون بينهم ع الأقل قصة ومشواير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]على نظام ... لقمة صغيورة تشبعنا عش العصفورة يقضينا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ونعيش فى الدونيا سبع تشيام زادنا وزوادنا غرام فى غرام [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لكن هيجيب منين الغرام أبو لباس دة ؟[/FONT]​ :smile02:smile02:smile02
[FONT=&quot]على رأى " على زيور " الله يرحمه[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لو أنت قاعد فى مدرجات الدرجة الأولى هتلاقى [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]على يمينك الأهلى بلباسه الأحمر ... وعلى شمالك الزمالك بلباسه الأبيض[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...


هو أكيد حد أهبل شار عليه الشورة ديه 

بس تعالى هنا 

تقصد بإيه أبو لباس ؟؟

إوعى يكون قصدك لباس متعـ......؟؟

:new6:



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:



العريس الشحات ههههه هذا اكيد افتكرك مليونيره او حد قاله كذا اكيد 
متكبره على راجل شميت منه ريحة المجاري
فين الوفاء ياناس خخخ
هذا مفروض تكرمشي له نص جنيه وتمشيه
قال ايه ممعوش ياكل واحنا اللي مش معاه
مايلزمناشي خخخ

أنقر للتوسيع...


و لا افتكرنى مليونيرة و لا حاجة 

بس سيبك انتى 

ربنا كان بيدينى اشارة لمستقبلى الفواح 

:new6:





+ماريا+ قال:



بنت عيلة وجميله وشيك وتعليم عالى 
فقال دى فرصه ارسم عليها
علشان الاشكال دى مش هيفكر 
فى غرام ولا هيام  دا عايز واحدة تصرف عليه
و برضوه مع السلامه وايه يعنى

أنقر للتوسيع...


الله يكرمك يا ماريا كلك ذوق 





ناجح ناصح جيد قال:



بتاع عيش.... التانى طار
التالت واقع... قيحة.... عاوز اللى يصرف عليه... ننوس
فى انتظار
الرابع
متابع من زمااااان

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا دى النور يا دى النور 
​*[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مايو 2016)

*

عريس رقم 4 

مهندس ميكانيكا 

أكبر منى ب 17 عام 

و بداية عرسان الصالونات 

كنت فى سنة 3 فى الكلية (كان عمرى وقتها 21 عام)

بابا هو الل جابهولى 

المعرفة جت ازاى ؟؟

اقولكم 

بابا أخد أجازة بدون مرتب من الشركة (قطاع عام) الل كان بيشتغل فيها 

و اشتغل عند مقاول كبيييييييييييييييير جدا 

و كانت الشغلانة عبارة عن مجموعة عمارات سكنية لسكن عمال إحدى الشركات الاستثمارية (المالك)

طبعا كان فيه مكتب استشارى يخص المالك 

أهو العريس كان بيشتغل فى المكتب دا 

و بحكم العمل الدائم بين الاستشارى و المقاول 

بدأت معرفة بابا بالعريس

قولت لبابا مش 17 سنة فرق كبير ؟؟

بابا قال لى : مش باين عليه صدقينى دا رشدى أباظة 

تم تأجيل المقابلة لأجازة نص السنة (لأنى دحيحة و مش فاضية)

جاء العريس الى البيت 

فعلا شكل رشدى أباظة بالظبط 

أبدى إعجابه من النظرة الأولى 

لكن أنا الل كنت متضايقة 

بسبب إنه فى أثناء زيارته كان فيه حوار 

و قال لى فيه : ح أجيب لك قصص ميكى ماوس تتسلى فيها و انا فى الشغل :cry2:

حسيت وقتها إنه شايفنى عيلة صغيرة أو ممكن يكون بيقلل من قيمتى 

دا غير انه فى القاعدة حكى ان كان عنده قط بيحبه 

لما القط عمل حاجة (مش فاكرة ايه هى _ باين وقع فازة vase  على الأرض و اتكسرت ) 

حبسه يومين من غير أكل فى حجرة ضالمة 

لغاية لما القط عيط 

قولت فى نفسى : ايه القصة ال خ ر ديه ؟؟

إيه معناها يعنى و لا إيه مناسبتها عشان تتحكى ؟

هو ممكن يحبسنى او يؤذينى ؟؟

الصراحة خوفت على نفسى منه 

___________________

روحت انا و بابا و ماما عنده البيت للتعرف على امه (المشلولة) - ابوه متوفى من زمان

جت واحدة عجوزة من الجيران عنده قعدت معايا 

و قالت لى بالحرف الواحد : انفدى بجلدك 

ما كانتش بتقولها بهزار _ لكن هو ضحك - نفس ضوحكة رشدى اباظة اكزاكتلى 

اترعبت 
________________________


فى يوم تانى 

كان بابا قاعد معاه فى مكتبه 

و حكى العريس لبابا 

إنه فى يوم ضرب خاله مش عارفة عشان إيه 

خوفت أكتر : هو ليه حكى القصة ديه لبابا ؟

هل يقصد إنه ممكن يضربه ؟؟

معقولة يمد ايده على ابوية ؟؟ ليه لاة ؟؟ ما هو ضرب خاله 

اترعبت اكتر و اكتر

___________________

قرر (بابا و ماما) انى أروح الكنيسة الل هو تابع ليها 

و اسأل عليه أبونا الل هناك 

أبونا دا كان رئيس بابا فى العمل قبل ما يترسم كاهن 

يعنى عارف بابا جدا 

هو أب كاهن مشهوووووووور (الله ينيح نفسه)

روحت له بعد القداس يوم أحد

وقولت له : أنا بنت المهندس فلان 

إزيك يا بنتى و إزاى بابا ؟؟

سألته : قدسك تعرف فلان الفلانى ؟؟

ليه ؟؟

قولت له : هو متقدم ليا 

قال لى : إنتى فى سنة كام؟

قولت له : 3 كلية 

قال بصوت جهووووووووووووووووووورى 

لاااااااااااا حل و لااااااااااااااااااا بركة 

صوته زلزل الكنيسة 

الناس كلها اديرت تشوف ايه الل بيحصل 

اترعبت اكتر 

__________________

رجعت البيت حكيت الل حصل 

بابا قرر يقابل ابونا بنفسه 

و ياخد معاه العريس

و كان الاتفاق انه ييجى القداس الساعة 9 الصبح 

الحقيقة العريس طنش بابا و جه بعد القداس الساعة 12 الضهر 

كان بابا طبعا سأل ابونا 

فأبونا قال له : إنت إتجننت يا فلان ؟؟

و كانت نصيحة ابونا و موقف العريس مع بابا بعدم التزامه و هروبه من مقابلة ابونا هو القشة التى قسمت ظهر البعير

و تم رفضه 



*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (20 مايو 2016)

الرابع
عاوز صغيرة تخليه صبى
فراق 17 سنة لما يبقى سنك 43 هيكون طلع على المعاش كان ينفع زمان ايام ابويا وامى وجدى وجدتى
الحمد لله على انك نفدتى بجلدك
كان زمانك لا فيه نت ولا منتدى
كان زمانك ممرضته او ارملته
.
.
.
.
فى انتظار الخامس


----------



## بايبل333 (20 مايو 2016)

انا بتستفزنى الناس دى جداً ومع احترامى لوالد حضرتك ما علاقة والدك بحياتك بعد الزواج .؟
حتى والدى عايز يزوجنى البنت على مزاجه لدرجة انى اتكلمت معاة بصوت عالى وكانت هتحصل مشاكل مع بعض 
ومرة لمحت له لبنت اعرفها قالى دى بنظارة وشعرها قصير 
وكان بيتكلم معاى درجة الغليان فى جسمى ممكن تخلى الجليد يذوب فى دقيقة  
ام عن العريس داة ميعرفش حاجة عن الزواج نهائى ولايعرف عن الارتباط والمحبة شىء ولا الحب ولا المشاكل ولا التوافق ولا الكلام دا خالص
هو معندوش دم بيتقدم لواحدة اصغر منه 17 سنة 

وعلى العموم انا اخوى اتقدم لواحدة من حوالى 7 اشهر وعرفتها 
فقالوا لى اى رايك ...........
قلت الزواجة لن تتم وتعالوا قابلونى .........
المهم البيت زعل منى بسبب هذا الراى لانه كان موجع غير موهوم 
من حوالى شهر حصلت مشاكل وكل واحد فى حاله 
البيت قالى انت عرفت منين انها مش هتكمل ..؟
قلت لهم انا معاى عقلى بفكر انتم معاكم عواطف ومشاعر زائفة ليس لها قيمة 



> *
> قولت له : هو متقدم ليا
> 
> قال لى : إنتى فى سنة كام؟
> ...


الاب هذا مثالى ومحترم جداً بس للاسف ناس بتروح لقسس وعايزين يعرفوا هل الارتباط هينفع ولا لا فى قسس بتقول هى شريكة حياتك وهى اللى هتكمل معاك المشوار وهتنجبوا اولاد فى قمة الادب وهو ميعرفش البنت اصلاً ولا حتى ابوها .........والكارثة بعد كده مش بيكملوا مع فى الخطوبة 
والبنى واخد كلام ابونا على ثقة مش بيتعرف عليها فى الخطوبة مش يفهمها هل هما مكملين بعض ولا لا ..؟الخ 
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]"رشدى أباظة " دهون يفتقد إلى ( الذكاء الأجتماعى ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالأضافة الى أن مهنته مأثرة عليه بدرجة غاااية فى الغباء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو داخل يخطب بعقلية المهندس الأستشارى اللى بيورى العين الحمرا للمقاول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنه ناوى يطلع مذاهب تلاتة تلاتين اللى جابوه لو مش عاجبه الشغل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( حدوتة القط – و - حدوتة خاله )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم تعليقه دهون[/FONT]*​ :download::download::download:​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و قال لى فيه : ح أجيب لك قصص ميكى ماوس تتسلى فيها و انا فى الشغل :cry2:
> 
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]هو عايز يقولك أنك مش هتشتغلى بعد التخرج وهيسليكى بـ "ميكى "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيستخف دمه بغباء ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة حتى من كتر غبائه .. مش عارف إن كان "ميكى" مجلات وألا قصص 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
*[FONT=&quot]وأحنا عيال عمرنا ماقلنا " ميكى ماوس " دهين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دليل أنه كان فى طفولته عيل ضاااايع ضياع السنين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع مشهد الأم المشلولة والست العجوزة ...من الواضح جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنك رايحة تشتغلى ممرضة وخدامة لأم "رشدي أباظة"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] اللى بعده ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:t33::t33::t33:  ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بس تعالى هنا
> تقصد بإيه أبو لباس ؟؟​*


 *[FONT=&quot]لو حطينا (الريحة) فى المدرج ... إلى جوار تعليقه اللّباسي*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حاجة بنسميها ( وجه أرتباط ) 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:t11::t11::t11:​[/FONT]


----------



## fouad78 (20 مايو 2016)

كان في عادة عند الشوام (سكان الشام ـ دمشق)
العريس ليلة الدخلة يجيب قط ويقطع راسه قدام مراته :w00t:
طبعاً حتى يخوف مراته ويثبتلها انه رجال
بس العادة هاي توقفت أكيد قبل القرن العشرين
بس ما بعرف امتى بالتحديد 

عجبتني قصة العريس الرابع
ذكرتيني بقصص أجاثا كريستي
وكنت منتظر حدوث جريمة
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مايو 2016)

*



			دا غير انه فى القاعدة حكى ان كان عنده قط بيحبه 

لما القط عمل حاجة (مش فاكرة ايه هى _ باين وقع فازة vase  على الأرض و اتكسرت ) 

حبسه يومين من غير أكل فى حجرة ضالمة 

لغاية لما القط عيط

أنقر للتوسيع...

 يكفى القصه دى لو كنت موجوده كنت  فتخت باب الشقه و طردته شر طرده 
دا مريض نفسى 
*


----------



## grges monir (20 مايو 2016)

الموضوع دة ولا مسلسللات رمضان
تشويق واثارة 
المفروض كان نزل فى رمضانleasantr


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2016)

*هار فحلقى ايه يابنتي دا 
كل عريس اسخم وادل من التاني
اشكرى ربنا انك نفدتي بجلدك 
وحظك موقعش مع ولا واحد فيهم 
بس عندي سؤال لولبي يا ايرو 
ابو الولا عوضك عن اللي شوفتي فى كل العرسان دي يا تري ؟؟!! 
:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 مايو 2016)

كنت هزعل لو رفضيته علشان السن 
انا جوزى اكبر منى 15 سنه وبيفتكرونى بنته 
ومتفاهمين جدا ومفيش مشاكل نشكر ربنا 

ابونا قالك لا حل ولا بركة
 لو وافقتى عليه جديده دى اول مرة 
مفيش طريقه احسن يقولك بيها ارفضى


----------



## soul & life (20 مايو 2016)

ياربى ايه ده يا ايرينى دى مأساة يا بنتى المفروض يكون العنوان مأساة ايرينى وعرسان الغبرة
بس تعرفى العريس الاخير ده لو على السن انا بعرف قصص كتير وبيكون فرق السن كده والحياة بتمشى وبيكونوا اسرة جميلة كلها حب ووفاء و خير دليل ماريا اهى هى بنفسها بتقول الفرق كبير بينها وبين زوجها وبسم الصليب حياتهم لذيذة ومستقرة الرب يبارك اسرتها ويحميهم من كل شر.

بشوف المشكلة فى الشخص من بداية كلامك عن القطة واستفزازه ليكى لما قال هجبلك ميكى تقرى وانا حسيت انه حد مريض وبستغرب انه باباكى كان يعرفه وبيتعامل معاه ورغم ذلك معرفش حقيقته واداله فرصة يتقدملك ويدخل بيتكم !
واصلا فكرة انك تتخطبى وانت بالكلية رغم انك طالبة متفوقة ودحيحة يعنى المستقبل اودامك  واهتماماتك المفروض تكون الدراسة والتفوق والدراسات العليا ...ووارد تكملى بعد الكلية ليه بقا فكرة الجواز كانت ملحة وكنت بتقبلى تتناقشى فى الحكاية من اساسه!

عارفة بقولك كده ليه لانه شايفة ان العرسان دول تركوا اثر فيكى وانتى بتحكى حاسة انها ذكريات مريرة وانتى مش مبسوطة ابدا انك مريتى بالمواقف دى يبقا ليه؟ ليه بنعرض بناتنا للمواقف دى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مايو 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> الرابع
> عاوز صغيرة تخليه صبى
> فراق 17 سنة لما يبقى سنك 43 هيكون طلع على المعاش كان ينفع زمان ايام ابويا وامى وجدى وجدتى
> الحمد لله على انك نفدتى بجلدك
> ...



*لا لو أنا أرملة : كان بقى فيه نت :w00t: 

:new6:





بايبل333 قال:



انا بتستفزنى الناس دى جداً ومع احترامى لوالد حضرتك ما علاقة والدك بحياتك بعد الزواج .؟

ام عن العريس داة ميعرفش حاجة عن الزواج نهائى ولايعرف عن الارتباط والمحبة شىء ولا الحب ولا المشاكل ولا التوافق ولا الكلام دا خالص
هو معندوش دم بيتقدم لواحدة اصغر منه 17 سنة 

الاب هذا مثالى ومحترم جداً 

أنقر للتوسيع...


هو العريس غبى اجتماعيا طبعا 

لأنه كان المفروض يكسب ودى و ود أهلى (على اعتبار انه غريب)

بابا أو ماما : أنا عارفة ان كان همهم إنى اتجوز ف كنت عازراهم



عبود عبده عبود قال:



[FONT=&quot]"رشدى أباظة " دهون يفتقد إلى ( الذكاء الأجتماعى ) ​​ [FONT=&quot]بالأضافة الى أن مهنته مأثرة عليه بدرجة غاااية فى الغباء ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**

عبود عبده عبود قال:



​ [FONT=&quot]هو داخل يخطب بعقلية المهندس الأستشارى اللى بيورى العين الحمرا للمقاول [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وأنه ناوى يطلع مذاهب تلاتة تلاتين اللى جابوه لو مش عاجبه الشغل [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]( حدوتة القط – و - حدوتة خاله )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ثم تعليقه دهون[/FONT]​ ​
[FONT=&quot]هو عايز يقولك أنك مش هتشتغلى بعد التخرج وهيسليكى بـ "ميكى "[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بيستخف دمه بغباء ...[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]دة حتى من كتر غبائه .. مش عارف إن كان "ميكى" مجلات وألا قصص 
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وأحنا عيال عمرنا ماقلنا " ميكى ماوس " دهين [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]دليل أنه كان فى طفولته عيل ضاااايع ضياع السنين[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ومع مشهد الأم المشلولة والست العجوزة ...من الواضح جداً[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أنك رايحة تشتغلى ممرضة وخدامة لأم "رشدي أباظة"[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] اللى بعده ...[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​:t33::t33::t33:  ​[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...


تحليل ابن لاذينة 

من محامى عقر :smil12: 




عبود عبده عبود قال:




[FONT=&quot]لو حطينا (الريحة) فى المدرج ... إلى جوار تعليقه اللّباسي​​ [FONT=&quot]حاجة بنسميها ( وجه أرتباط ) 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​:t11::t11::t11:​[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

:new6::new6::new6:



fouad78 قال:



كان في عادة عند الشوام (سكان الشام ـ دمشق)
العريس ليلة الدخلة يجيب قط ويقطع راسه قدام مراته :w00t:
طبعاً حتى يخوف مراته ويثبتلها انه رجال
بس العادة هاي توقفت أكيد قبل القرن العشرين
بس ما بعرف امتى بالتحديد 

عجبتني قصة العريس الرابع
ذكرتيني بقصص أجاثا كريستي
وكنت منتظر حدوث جريمة
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

جريمة ؟ :new6::new6::new6:
إحنا كمان فى الصعيد (جنوب مصر) كانوا بيقولوا إنهم بيدبحوا القطة ليلة الفرح 

بس العريس دا غبى : دبح القطة و هو فى أول زيارتين 

مش كان يستنى الفرح ؟؟:smil12:



حبو اعدائكم قال:




 يكفى القصه دى لو كنت موجوده كنت  فتخت باب الشقه و طردته شر طرده 
دا مريض نفسى 


أنقر للتوسيع...


أيوة يا حبو : أنا عارفة حبك للحيوانات المنزلية 

مش ناسية أنا موضوع اليمامة العمياء 





grges monir قال:



الموضوع دة ولا مسلسللات رمضان
تشويق واثارة 
المفروض كان نزل فى رمضانleasantr

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ازاى ينزل فى رمضان ؟؟

ح تبقوا مشغولين فى المسلسلات 

و بعدين دا أحلى من مسلسلات رمضان 

على الأقل الكل بيعلق و بيناقش 

هناك إنت متفرج يا حول الله :smil12:



R.O.R.O قال:



هار فحلقى ايه يابنتي دا 
كل عريس اسخم وادل من التاني
اشكرى ربنا انك نفدتي بجلدك 
وحظك موقعش مع ولا واحد فيهم 
بس عندي سؤال لولبي يا ايرو 
ابو الولا عوضك عن اللي شوفتي فى كل العرسان دي يا تري ؟؟!! 
:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مش ح أقولك يا فضولية 

عشان تتابعى لآخر الموضوع 

:yahoo:



+ماريا+ قال:



كنت هزعل لو رفضيته علشان السن 
انا جوزى اكبر منى 15 سنه وبيفتكرونى بنته 
ومتفاهمين جدا ومفيش مشاكل نشكر ربنا 

ابونا قالك لا حل ولا بركة
 لو وافقتى عليه جديده دى اول مرة 
مفيش طريقه احسن يقولك بيها ارفضى

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا مش فرق السن السبب 

لو كان السبب ما كانش ح يتقدم لى العريس الل بعده 

دا غير انى مقتنعة ان فرق ما بين 7 الى 15 سنة مناسب بين الزوج و الزوجة

فلو زادت سنتين مش حكاية 

_

من جهة أبونا : هو فعلا رعبنى 

لأنه حسسنى إنه يعرف مصيبة عنه بس ما حبش يفضحه 




soul & life قال:



ياربى ايه ده يا ايرينى دى مأساة يا بنتى المفروض يكون العنوان مأساة ايرينى وعرسان الغبرة
بس تعرفى العريس الاخير ده لو على السن انا بعرف قصص كتير وبيكون فرق السن كده والحياة بتمشى وبيكونوا اسرة جميلة كلها حب ووفاء و خير دليل ماريا اهى هى بنفسها بتقول الفرق كبير بينها وبين زوجها وبسم الصليب حياتهم لذيذة ومستقرة الرب يبارك اسرتها ويحميهم من كل شر.

بشوف المشكلة فى الشخص من بداية كلامك عن القطة واستفزازه ليكى لما قال هجبلك ميكى تقرى وانا حسيت انه حد مريض وبستغرب انه باباكى كان يعرفه وبيتعامل معاه ورغم ذلك معرفش حقيقته واداله فرصة يتقدملك ويدخل بيتكم !
واصلا فكرة انك تتخطبى وانت بالكلية رغم انك طالبة متفوقة ودحيحة يعنى المستقبل اودامك  واهتماماتك المفروض تكون الدراسة والتفوق والدراسات العليا ...ووارد تكملى بعد الكلية ليه بقا فكرة الجواز كانت ملحة وكنت بتقبلى تتناقشى فى الحكاية من اساسه!

عارفة بقولك كده ليه لانه شايفة ان العرسان دول تركوا اثر فيكى وانتى بتحكى حاسة انها ذكريات مريرة وانتى مش مبسوطة ابدا انك مريتى بالمواقف دى يبقا ليه؟ ليه بنعرض بناتنا للمواقف دى 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما انكرش ان موضوع تفوقى و استعجال بابا و ماما على زواجى : كان مضايقنى 

لكن أنا من النوع الل بأسمع الكلام _ مش بأحب أزعل أبوية و أمى (هم الاتنين نقطة ضعفى)

و أنا هنا فى الموضوع مش جايبة النقاشات و الحوارات الل كانت بينى و بينهم عشان نركزوا على العرسان :smil12:
​*[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مايو 2016)

*
عريس رقم 5

دكتور أمراض نفسية و عصبية 

أكبر منى ب 18 سنة 

جابته واحدة ممرضة مع ماما فى الشغل 

و قالت لها انه بيشتغل فى نفس المستوصف الل هى بتشتغل فيه بعد الضهر 

كنت فى سنة 4 فى الكلية 

آخر سنة (بكالوريوس) بأحلم بالتقدير عشان أبقى معيدة 

و المنافسة بينى و بين الأول و التانى كانت على أشدها 

لأن أستاذ الخرسانة فى سنة 3 أعطانى صفر فى أعمال السنة فنزل ترتيبى من التانية للتاسعة على الدفعة 

طبعا كنت بأدح جامد عشان التراكمى (متوسط الخمس سنوات) يبقى عالى 

مش رايقة لعرسان 

طلبت من ابوية و امى تأجيل مقابلة العريس لبعد التخرج و المشروع ما ينتهى

سمعوا الكلام 

و جاء العريس المنزل 

أبوه و أمه متوفين _ له أخت واحدة متزوجة و لديها أبناء

كان قصير القامة _ نحيف 

كان كئيب كئيب كئيب 

ما فيش على وشه إبتسامة واحدة 

كنت انا و بابا و ماما و اخويا قاعدين معاه فى زيارته 

و لأنه ما عندوش مواضيع غير الامراض النفسية عشان يتكلم فيها 

فتح سيرة الأمراض النفسية و أنواعها و أسبابها 

كان موضوع غم غم غم 

ما كنتش عارفة اخد و ادى فى الكلام 

بالاخص لما رزع كام مصطلح بلانجليزى فى وسط كلامه 

الأمر الذى جعل ماما تتكلم بالانجليزى معاه و ترزع مصطلحات روخرة 

طبعا : أنا كنت عاملة زى الاطرش فى الزفة 

فضلت ساكتة طول القاعدة 

بعد ما مشى 

سألونى : رأيك ؟

كآبة و غم _ ايه المرار دا ؟؟

حتى ما حاولش يفتح موضوع عدل عشان اتكلم انا معاه ؟

باين عليه عايز يتعالج من الاكتئاب 

اتفقت معاهم انى اخليه يقابل أب إعترافى 

يدى رأيه برضوا 

روحت لأب اعترافى و حكيت له 

قال لى : خليه يقابلنى

أبونا عرف منه كل حاجة عنه 


بعديها ابونا قال لى : المكان الل بيشتغل فيه الصبح و الل بيشتغل فيه بالليل أنا أعرف ناس كتيييييييييير هناك - سيبى لى موضوع السؤال عليه 

غاب إسبوع أبونا و بعدين اتصل بيا و قال

فيه ممرضة عملت فيه محضر تحرش فى القسم 

رقم المحضر أهوه : ................

بجد ؟؟

ما حاولتش أعرف ان كانت الممرضة ديه بتتبلى عليه و لا هو اتحرش بيها فعلا و لا حاولت اعرف ان كان الموضوع وصل للمحاكم و لا لأة

لأنه كان كئيب

فرفضته على طول 

بعديها بيومين اتصلت بيا اخته و ردحت لى فى التليفون بعد ما سألتنى عن السبب و قولت لها : أصله كئيب 

اتصدمت من ردى و قفلت السكة فى وشى 

و انتهى موضوع العريس رقم 5

:t23:​*


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2016)

*يا باشمهندسة

في العراق وفي اللهجة العراقية كلمة ( عرسان ) تطلق فقط على المتزوجين الجدد - تحيدا وحصرا

اما الذين يريدون الزواج او يتقدموا للبنت من اجل  الزواج فهؤلاء ليسوا عرسان اطلاقا ( في العراق )

وكذلك تطلق كلمة العرسان ( على المتزوجين في شهر العسل )

وبعد شهر العسل بشهرين او ثلاثة مش اكثر 


وشكرا 
*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (21 مايو 2016)

مش لاقى وصف للخامس لانك وصفت وكفيت
هو لسه فاضل كتير &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## soul & life (21 مايو 2016)

و أنا هنا فى الموضوع مش جايبة النقاشات و الحوارات الل كانت بينى و بينهم عشان نركزوا على العرسان 

وبعد العريس الخامس  تعتقدى احنا ممكن نركز على ايه غير على نوعية العرسان !وشخصياتهم ماهو انتى يا بنتى لا حول ولا قوة ليكى ورد فعلك بيكون متأخر بعد مبيكون فكرة العرض والطلب تمت ! ومصرة على استغرابى بشكل الطريقة اللى بتفكر بيها طبيبة ومهندس لزواج ابنتهم  من وجهة نظرى الطريقة مهينة لشخصية متفوقة زيك وعلشان كده انا ركزت على الفعل ورد الفعل كمان


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> كنت انا و بابا و ماما و اخويا قاعدين معاه فى زيارته
> 
> :t23:​*


 *[FONT=&quot]و أختك ماقعدتش لية ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان محدش يقول : بلاها " سوسو " خد " نادية " ؟[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مايو 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> *هو لسه فاضل كتير* ��


 *[FONT=&quot]فاضل حوالى 30 عريث إن شاء الله*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حضرتك وراك حاجة ؟؟[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:smile02:smile02:smile02​[/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (21 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فاضل حوالى 30 عريث إن شاء الله*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حضرتك وراك حاجة ؟؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:smile02:smile02:smile02​[/FONT]


دا أنت ياباشا طيب قوى
شكلنا داخلين على مسلسل تركى مش30 قول 120.... 300 حلقة[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> مش ح أقولك يا فضولية
> 
> عشان تتابعى لآخر الموضوع
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
كدا ياعني هاتسيبى الفضول يقتلني :act23:

:new8::new8:

بس كل قصة انقح من اللى قبلها 
مستنية بقيت العرسان 

:t23::t23:*​


----------



## بايبل333 (21 مايو 2016)

انا ممكن ادخل فى الموضوع شخصى انا انهاردة حريم داخلة وطالعة 
ايش اللى تجيب عنب وايش اللى تجيب مكرونة باللحمة الخ 
لان احنا ثلاث اخوات مش متزوجيين هما يفكروا انا احنا بندور على بنات 
ميعرفوش ان الحالة زفت 

ونرجع لموضوعنا 



> *
> عريس رقم 5
> 
> دكتور أمراض نفسية و عصبية
> ...












> *
> طبعا كنت بأدح جامد عشان التراكمى (متوسط الخمس سنوات) يبقى عالى
> 
> مش رايقة لعرسان *











> *أبوه و أمه متوفين _ له أخت واحدة متزوجة و لديها أبناء
> 
> كان قصير القامة _ نحيف
> 
> ...











> *
> فتح سيرة الأمراض النفسية و أنواعها و أسبابها
> 
> كان موضوع غم غم غم
> *










> *حتى ما حاولش يفتح موضوع عدل عشان اتكلم انا معاه ؟
> 
> باين عليه عايز يتعالج من الاكتئاب *












> *فرفضته على طول
> 
> بعديها بيومين اتصلت بيا اخته و ردحت لى فى التليفون بعد ما سألتنى عن السبب و قولت لها : أصله كئيب
> 
> اتصدمت من ردى و قفلت السكة فى وشى *











> *و انتهى موضوع العريس رقم 5
> 
> :t23:*








​


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 مايو 2016)

على فكرة موضوعك ده هيعلم عرسان كتير 
علشان لما يتقدموا يعرفوا ايه الحاجات اللى بضايق البنات
وعايزين نطلع من الموضوع ده يكون 
خطب او اتجوز بايبل وسمعان الاخميمى


----------



## بايبل333 (21 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *على فكرة موضوعك ده هيعلم عرسان كتير *
> * علشان لما يتقدموا يعرفوا ايه الحاجات اللى بضايق البنات*
> * وعايزين نطلع من الموضوع ده يكون *
> * خطب او اتجوز بايبلوسمعان الاخميمى*




​



​


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 مايو 2016)

وانت تطول كنت جيبالك عروسة قمر 
انت الخسران حلال على سمعان بقى


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> مش فاهم انت عرفت انك اصغر منى .....
> هو مين اتصدم فى مين..؟
> 
> 
> ...




بنتكلم عربييييييييييي ايه مالك بقولك انت اللي هو بايبل
لما عرفت انا اللي هي هيفاء انك اصغر مني ب اربع سنين انصدمت فيك اصلك مش باين عليك وكان باين انك اكبر من كذا اما انك توك دخلت العشرين ذي الصدمه خخخ
المهم
انت هتولع نفسك وخايف تنخطف كل هذا وانت ماتعرفها زين ولا كلمتها ولا هي تعرفك اجل كيف متمسك بها القد فيها وخايف تطير منك وانت ماشفت خيرها من شرها
بلاش تعذب نفسك كذا ترا الدنيا الوسخه وياما هتشوف بلاوي ومصايب استنى على روحك ..


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> وانت تطول كنت جيبالك عروسة قمر
> انت الخسران حلال على سمعان بقى


هذه انا تشبهني كثير خخخخ يلا هاتي العريس
/SIZE]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 مايو 2016)

سول ولايف
ترا معاج حق بس اعذريهم انا اقولج ليش
والدينها كانو مستعجلين ..عشان كانت مجننتهم
مطلعه عيونهم مجننتنا واحنا في منتدى اجل كيف
احوال اللي يعيش معها .
.قلبي دايما مع الوله خخخ


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> وانت تطول كنت جيبالك عروسة قمر
> انت الخسران حلال على سمعان بقى


*ياااااااااااااااااه ايه الجمال ده ياختى مش ممكن روعة المفاجاه دى بجد بهرتينى انا كنت فاكرها اتجوزت يااااااااااااااه بجد دلوقت عرفت ان المجهود اللى بنقدمه فىالمنتدى مش هيروح ببلاش ياه بجد بجد متفاجى اروح الحق افصل فانله حملات للفرح اعتقد االقطن الابيض هيكون مناسب*


----------



## بايبل333 (21 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> وانت تطول كنت جيبالك عروسة قمر
> انت الخسران حلال على سمعان بقى






​


----------



## بايبل333 (21 مايو 2016)

> بنتكلم عربييييييييييي ايه مالك بقولك انت اللي هو بايبل
> لما عرفت انا اللي هي هيفاء انك اصغر مني ب اربع سنين انصدمت فيك اصلك مش  باين عليك وكان باين انك اكبر من كذا اما انك توك دخلت العشرين ذي الصدمه  خخخ
> المهم
> انت هتولع نفسك وخايف تنخطف كل هذا وانت ماتعرفها زين ولا كلمتها ولا هي  تعرفك اجل كيف متمسك بها القد فيها وخايف تطير منك وانت ماشفت خيرها من  شرها



يا ستى تعيشى وتصدمى عادى يعنى انا ناس كثيرة بتقولى عقلى اكبر من سنى اة والله 
واكبر دليل على كدة ان مفيش حد بيحب يعمل بة وفى الاخر بيتصدم بالمصائب 
وموضوع البنت دى عادى يعنى انا بفكر بس مش معنى انها اتخطبت خلاص للدرجة يعنى هزعل شوية 
وبعد كدة هنشوف غيرها وانا كلمتها على الفيس فهى متكبرة على الرد على


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> يا ستى تعيشى وتصدمى عادى يعنى انا ناس كثيرة بتقولى عقلى اكبر من سنى اة والله
> واكبر دليل على كدة ان مفيش حد بيحب يعمل بة وفى الاخر بيتصدم بالمصائب
> وموضوع البنت دى عادى يعنى انا بفكر بس مش معنى انها اتخطبت خلاص للدرجة يعنى هزعل شوية
> وبعد كدة هنشوف غيرها وانا كلمتها على الفيس فهى متكبرة على الرد على


*بص على العموم مستحيل تكون وصلت سنى*


----------



## بايبل333 (21 مايو 2016)

> *بص على العموم مستحيل تكون وصلت سنى*



لية يا عم ............انت داخل على الخمسين ..؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2016)

*لا ثلاثينات قبل الخمسه*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> يا ستى تعيشى وتصدمى عادى يعنى انا ناس كثيرة بتقولى عقلى اكبر من سنى اة والله
> واكبر دليل على كدة ان مفيش حد بيحب يعمل بة وفى الاخر بيتصدم بالمصائب
> وموضوع البنت دى عادى يعنى انا بفكر بس مش معنى انها اتخطبت خلاص للدرجة يعنى هزعل شوية
> وبعد كدة هنشوف غيرها وانا كلمتها على الفيس فهى متكبرة على الرد على



الكبر لله مش للناس واللي يتكبر عليك اسحب عليه
سيبك من كلام ده
انا مبسوطه انك اصغر مني ولو سالت ليش 
مادري خخخ اهو مبسوطه وخلاص
طبعا عقلك اكبر من سنك مثلي بالظبط 
ماهو شي جديد


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 مايو 2016)

العرسان الكبار في السن نوعين نوع جاد ومحترم
ونوع داخل على طمع يبي ممرضه له او لاحد من عايلته
في كل الاحوال يشفع لهم ان معظمهم مريشين و جيوبهم
تنقط منها دراهم ودنانيير كونهم عاشو حياتهم واشتغلو
وحوشو وكونو ثروه عكس عرسان الشباب المكحرتين اللي
لسه توه بادي يشتغل ويبغيج تعيشين معاه على الحلوه والمره ..زين خيرها في غيرها


----------



## بايبل333 (22 مايو 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> الكبر لله مش للناس واللي يتكبر عليك اسحب عليه
> سيبك من كلام ده
> انا مبسوطه انك اصغر مني ولو سالت ليش
> مادري خخخ اهو مبسوطه وخلاص
> ...



هى ايرينى اختفت من الموضوع لية ..؟
ممكن تكون قاعدة مع عريس ولا حاجة علشان تكتب القصة بتاعته..:t32:


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مايو 2016)

*انت كام سنه بقى؟*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 مايو 2016)

انت عامل اقتباس ل ردي وبتسال عن ايرين
تبي تعلمها تعالي ترا هيفاء خربت الموضوع
فاهمه عليك
بس مالك امل تراها تدري خخ


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> يا ستى تعيشى وتصدمى عادى يعنى انا ناس كثيرة بتقولى عقلى اكبر من سنى اة والله
> واكبر دليل على كدة ان مفيش حد بيحب يعمل بة وفى الاخر بيتصدم بالمصائب
> وموضوع البنت دى عادى يعنى انا بفكر بس مش معنى انها اتخطبت خلاص للدرجة يعنى هزعل شوية
> وبعد كدة هنشوف غيرها وانا كلمتها على الفيس فهى متكبرة على الرد على



 الحقيقه انا بردوا مش فاهماك--
 انت بتقول البنت قريبتك-- طيب ليه بتكلمها عن طريق الفيس!!
يمكن البنت قلقانه ترض عليك بما انك قريبها لحسن تكون من العرسان الى بتعمل كامين  خصوصا انك قريبها-- يعنى لو فتحت كلام معاك ممكن تقول بس دى بنت بتكلم اى حد على الفيس و انا ايش دارانى و ايش عرفنى--


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> عريس رقم 5
> 
> دكتور أمراض نفسية و عصبية
> ...



 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب و ماما مسئلتش عنه!! مش كان شغال معاها فى نفس المكان بس فى توقيت مختلف!
كانت اول حاجه تسئل عليه زمايلها..
المهم انك حتى لو قافله من الشخص بتروحى و بتكملى و بتسئلى ابونا عنه --
 و غريبه ابونا بيرد و بيعرف يجيب اخبار هههههه
انا بئا لو سئلوا عنى مكنوش هيلاقولى كنيسه يسئلوا فيها ههههههههههههههههه
 و اعتقد لو كان راح لابونا فى الكنيسه  الى كنت باروحها فى اسكندريه كان  هيتطرد شر طرده من الكنيسه  دا لو كان فهم كلام ابونا هههههههههههههههه
بستغرب الحقيقه سؤال الناس للقصيص على ناس..
لو البنت او الولد بتعترف عنده بئا المفروض هيطلع اسرار الاعتراف!
و ليه ابونا يشيل المسئوليه دى ! هو راجل دين و لا مصلح اجتماعى !


بس يكفى عندى انه مش مبتسم-- الواحد مش ناقص كئابه


----------



## grges monir (22 مايو 2016)

دكتور نفسانى مع ايرينى:new6::new6::new6:
تركب ازاى دى


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 مايو 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هذه انا تشبهني كثير خخخخ يلا هاتي العريس
> /SIZE]




بطلى مبالغه يا هيفا 
عايزه تفهمينى انك جميله اوى كده :smile01


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> وبعد العريس الخامس  تعتقدى احنا ممكن نركز على ايه غير على نوعية العرسان !وشخصياتهم ماهو انتى يا بنتى لا حول ولا قوة ليكى ورد فعلك بيكون متأخر بعد مبيكون فكرة العرض والطلب تمت ! ومصرة على استغرابى بشكل الطريقة اللى بتفكر بيها طبيبة ومهندس لزواج ابنتهم  من وجهة نظرى الطريقة مهينة لشخصية متفوقة زيك وعلشان كده انا ركزت على الفعل ورد الفعل كمان



*طب يعنى انتى لو مكانى ح يبقى رد فعلك ازاى ؟؟



+ماريا+ قال:



على فكرة موضوعك ده هيعلم عرسان كتير 
علشان لما يتقدموا يعرفوا ايه الحاجات اللى بضايق البنات


أنقر للتوسيع...


تفتكرى ؟؟



عبود عبده عبود قال:




[FONT=&quot]و أختك ماقعدتش لية ؟​​ [FONT=&quot]علشان محدش يقول : بلاها " سوسو " خد " نادية " ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**

عبود عبده عبود قال:





[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا لا 

هو بس عشان ما يقعدش العريس يسأل : هى مين العروسة ؟؟ :new6:



ناجح ناصح جيد قال:



مش لاقى وصف للخامس لانك وصفت وكفيت
هو لسه فاضل كتير ��

أنقر للتوسيع...


انت زهقت ؟؟



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:



سول ولايف
ترا معاج حق بس اعذريهم انا اقولج ليش
والدينها كانو مستعجلين ..عشان كانت مجننتهم
مطلعه عيونهم مجننتنا واحنا في منتدى اجل كيف
احوال اللي يعيش معها .
.قلبي دايما مع الوله خخخ

أنقر للتوسيع...


صدقينى يا هيوف : أنا كنت كيوتة 

بس اتحولت بعد احداث العرسان



حبو اعدائكم قال:





 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب و ماما مسئلتش عنه!! مش كان شغال معاها فى نفس المكان بس فى توقيت مختلف!
كانت اول حاجه تسئل عليه زمايلها..
المهم انك حتى لو قافله من الشخص بتروحى و بتكملى و بتسئلى ابونا عنه --
 و غريبه ابونا بيرد و بيعرف يجيب اخبار هههههه
انا بئا لو سئلوا عنى مكنوش هيلاقولى كنيسه يسئلوا فيها ههههههههههههههههه
 و اعتقد لو كان راح لابونا فى الكنيسه  الى كنت باروحها فى اسكندريه كان  هيتطرد شر طرده من الكنيسه  دا لو كان فهم كلام ابونا هههههههههههههههه
بستغرب الحقيقه سؤال الناس للقصيص على ناس..
لو البنت او الولد بتعترف عنده بئا المفروض هيطلع اسرار الاعتراف!
و ليه ابونا يشيل المسئوليه دى ! هو راجل دين و لا مصلح اجتماعى !


بس يكفى عندى انه مش مبتسم-- الواحد مش ناقص كئابه

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يا حبو 

أمى ما كانتش بتشتغل معاه 

الممرضة بتشتغل مع أمى الصبح (فى الحكومة)

و ذات نفس الممرضة بتشتغل مع العريس بعد الضهر فى مستوصف 

وضحت ؟؟



grges monir قال:



دكتور نفسانى مع ايرينى:new6::new6::new6:
تركب ازاى دى

أنقر للتوسيع...


كان ممكن يمارس الل درسه عليا :new6:
​*[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2016)

*و بعدين مالكوا عاملين كدة ليه ؟؟

انا لسة ما حكيتش الخطوبات الل اتفكت

:blush2:

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> المهم انك حتى لو قافله من الشخص بتروحى و بتكملى و بتسئلى ابونا عنه --
> و غريبه ابونا بيرد و بيعرف يجيب اخبار هههههه
> بستغرب الحقيقه سؤال الناس للقصيص على ناس..
> لو البنت او الولد بتعترف عنده بئا المفروض هيطلع اسرار الاعتراف!
> و ليه ابونا يشيل المسئوليه دى ! هو راجل دين و لا مصلح اجتماعى !


*
فى العريس رقم 4 

أنا سألت أبونا الل فى الكنيسة الل قريبة من بيت العريس (ما كانش أب اعتراف العريس _ و أصلا العريس ما كانش له أب اعتراف) 

سألته لأن أبونا يعرف بابا (علاقة عمل قديمة) 

الموضوع مالوش دعوة بالاعتراف و لا بأسرار

بالنسبة للعريس رقم 5 

أنا سألت أب اعترافى لأنه كان صيدلانى و كان بيشتغل فى الحكومة و قولت ممكن يجيب معلومات عنه من معارفه هناك 

وضحت ديه كمان يا حبو ؟؟​*​


----------



## soul & life (22 مايو 2016)

طب يعنى انتى لو مكانى ح يبقى رد فعلك ازاى ؟؟

حدث بالفعل عند اول عريس اتعرض بالطريقة دى فهمتهم وجهة نظرى وان الطريقةدى مش هتفيد لانى استحالة اتجوزبالشكل ده ومفيش داعى كل يوم والتانى تتعرض شخصيةويجى ونروح على الفاضى ولسه بدرى ورفضت مجردالكلام عن فلان  او علان وعنده ايه وبيشتغل فين لحد مخلصت دراستى وانا اخترت مين ممكن يدخل البيت ويتقدم رسمى


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> طب يعنى انتى لو مكانى ح يبقى رد فعلك ازاى ؟؟
> 
> حدث بالفعل عند اول عريس اتعرض بالطريقة دى فهمتهم وجهة نظرى وان الطريقةدى مش هتفيد لانى استحالة اتجوزبالشكل ده ومفيش داعى كل يوم والتانى تتعرض شخصيةويجى ونروح على الفاضى ولسه بدرى ورفضت مجردالكلام عن فلان  او علان وعنده ايه وبيشتغل فين لحد مخلصت دراستى وانا اخترت مين ممكن يدخل البيت ويتقدم رسمى


جامد ومتمكن:t16:


----------



## soul & life (22 مايو 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> جامد ومتمكن:t16:



ههههه مش عارفة اذا كان فعلى نال اعجاب حضرتك فعلا او لا :smil13:بس حقيقى انا مندهشة من موقف ايرينى وطريقتها فى التعامل مع كم العرسان دول وبالاخر مستفدتش شىء غير انها مرت بتجارب بايخة ومضحكة وبصراحة هى صعبانة عليا ومتعاطفة معاها جدا ياريتنى كنت  اعرفك ساعتها كنت خليتك قومتى بحملة تمرد:t33:


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> ههههه مش عارفة اذا كان فعلى نال اعجاب حضرتك فعلا او لا :smil13:بس حقيقى انا مندهشة من موقف ايرينى وطريقتها فى التعامل مع كم العرسان دول وبالاخر مستفدتش شىء غير انها مرت بتجارب بايخة ومضحكة وبصراحة هى صعبانة عليا ومتعاطفة معاها جدا ياريتنى كنت  اعرفك ساعتها كنت خليتك قومتى بحملة تمرد:t33:



والا مكنتش قلت كده
لعلمك لم اتدخل فى اختيارات ابنتى
لكنى كنت اجلس معها واحلل الشخص بكل حيادية واترك لها حرية اتخاذ القرار

 عدم التعجل مع الصلاة وتسليم الامر للرب يأتى بنتائج
والمشكلة فى ان تحسس ابنتك انها عبء ده شئ متعب
تحياتى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> طب يعنى انتى لو مكانى ح يبقى رد فعلك ازاى ؟؟
> 
> حدث بالفعل عند اول عريس اتعرض بالطريقة دى فهمتهم وجهة نظرى وان الطريقةدى مش هتفيد لانى استحالة اتجوزبالشكل ده ومفيش داعى كل يوم والتانى تتعرض شخصيةويجى ونروح على الفاضى ولسه بدرى ورفضت مجردالكلام عن فلان  او علان وعنده ايه وبيشتغل فين لحد مخلصت دراستى وانا اخترت مين ممكن يدخل البيت ويتقدم رسمى



*صدقينى عملت تمرد 

طلعوا حكم عسكرى

متبتين :t33:

:t11:


​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> والا مكنتش قلت كده
> لعلمك لم اتدخل فى اختيارات ابنتى
> لكنى كنت اجلس معها واحلل الشخص بكل حيادية واترك لها حرية اتخاذ القرار
> 
> ...



*ما كانوش محسسنى انى عبء صدقنى 

بس مش عارفة مخهم متركب شمال 

و أنا أقول مخى متركب شمال ليه ؟:blush2:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2016)

*أكمل ؟؟

و لا إيه حكايتكم ؟؟*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أكمل ؟؟
> 
> و لا إيه حكايتكم ؟؟*​



وبعدين معاكى
ابتديتى مشوار كمليه
ولا نتقدم بشكوى للامم المتحدة
فاضل كام عريس:66:


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أكمل ؟؟
> 
> و لا إيه حكايتكم ؟؟*​



طبعا كملى هو انتى بتعملى استفتاء
متقلقيش هتاخدى نعم اكتر من اللى خدها الدستور نفسه


----------



## soul & life (22 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أكمل ؟؟
> 
> و لا إيه حكايتكم ؟؟*​



كملى ياختى احنا منتظرين باقى الحكاية لحد متوصلينا لقصة ابو الولة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]الأم والأب الذين يتمتعون بسيرة حسنة وخُلق ومستوى أجتماعى مُميز*​​ *[FONT=&quot]من الطبيعى جداً أن من جميع من هم على أتصال بهم ومعرفة سيُرشحون أبنتهم للزواج *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنسان جاد يبحث عن شريكة حياته بشرط أن يكون كفءً لها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
من الطبيعى أن يتقدم "مهندس" على علاقة عمل بالأب "المهندس" ...لا وجه للغرابة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مطلوب من الأب يقوله أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ والله بنتى ما بتتجوزش بالطريقة دى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمال بتتجوز أزاى ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الأم " طبيبة " ...مرؤستها تعرفها ...فتُرشح لها عريس طبيب .. لاوجه للغرابة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مطلوب من الأم تقولها أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] لأ والله بنتى ما بتتجوزش بالطريقة دى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمال بنتِك بتتجوز أزاى ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لو دقننا كويس نلاقى فى النهاية أن الأختيار والموافقة بيكونوا للبنت أولاً وأخيراً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يستوى فى هذا عريس متقدم فى الصالون أوعريس زميل أو صديق أو معرفة [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما كانوش محسسنى انى عبء صدقنى
> 
> بس مش عارفة مخهم متركب شمال
> 
> و أنا أقول مخى متركب شمال ليه ؟:blush2:​*



صدقينى مقصدتكيش بده
ده حوار مع السول لايف
مش القصد حد بعينه
كلنا نفسنا ولادنا يتجوزوا
بس المهم يتحملوا اختياراتهم
وربنا يوافقهم


----------



## soul & life (23 مايو 2016)

مفيش بنت مبيجلهاش عرسان حتى لو مش متعلمة واهلها ناس غلابة ماديا واجتماعيا لكن الغرابة فى انه الموضوع يطرح سابق لاوانه اثناء ما كانت ايرينى فى اولى كلية ومن قبلها كمان لكن خلينا نتكلم على التوقيت اللى كان العرسان بيكونوا فيه متقدمين بشكل رسمى بيكونوا عن طريق الاب والام المهندس والطبيبة مش تفكيير غريب انهم يفكرا بجواز ابنتهم الطالبة المتفوقة من وهى لسه فى اولى كلية؟ من وجهة نظرى انا غريبة والاغرب دور ايرينى المرشحة انها تكون معيدة واول دفعتها ازاى تقبل الطريقة دى لما بقارن ايرينى بناس اقل منها قامة وقيمة بلاحظ فرق كبير وده كان سبب استغرابى واندهاشى وبس


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (23 مايو 2016)

اعرف ناس بيجوزوا بناتهم اثناء دراستهن الجامعية
من باب
البنت مصيرها الجواز
جواز البنت سترة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مايو 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> وبعدين معاكى
> ابتديتى مشوار كمليه
> ولا نتقدم بشكوى للامم المتحدة
> فاضل كام عريس:66:



*هم على بعض 31 عريس 

بس أنا جيت عدتهم تانى لاقيتهم 25 

مش عارفة ال 6 دول راحوا من ذاكرتى ليه 




soul & life قال:





كملى ياختى احنا منتظرين باقى الحكاية لحد متوصلينا لقصة ابو الولة

أنقر للتوسيع...

أصل أنا حسيت إن أنا و أهلى مخنا متركب شمال 

فقولت باين علينا مش من الكوكب دا 

:08:



+ماريا+ قال:





طبعا كملى هو انتى بتعملى استفتاء
متقلقيش هتاخدى نعم اكتر من اللى خدها الدستور نفسه

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما أنا عارفة :t11:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الأم والأب الذين يتمتعون بسيرة حسنة وخُلق ومستوى أجتماعى مُميز*​​ *[FONT=&quot]من الطبيعى جداً أن من جميع من هم على أتصال بهم ومعرفة سيُرشحون أبنتهم للزواج *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنسان جاد يبحث عن شريكة حياته بشرط أن يكون كفءً لها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> من الطبيعى أن يتقدم "مهندس" على علاقة عمل بالأب "المهندس" ...لا وجه للغرابة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مطلوب من الأب يقوله أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ والله بنتى ما بتتجوزش بالطريقة دى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمال بتتجوز أزاى ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> الأم " طبيبة " ...مرؤستها تعرفها ...فتُرشح لها عريس طبيب .. لاوجه للغرابة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مطلوب من الأم تقولها أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] لأ والله بنتى ما بتتجوزش بالطريقة دى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمال بنتِك بتتجوز أزاى ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لو دقننا كويس نلاقى فى النهاية أن الأختيار والموافقة بيكونوا للبنت أولاً وأخيراً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يستوى فى هذا عريس متقدم فى الصالون أوعريس زميل أو صديق أو معرفة [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



*الحمد لله حسستنى إنى طبيعية أنا و أهلى 

شكرا يا عبود 

:flowers:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مايو 2016)

*

عريس رقم 6

العريس دا جابتهولى أختى 

كنت لسة متخرجة ما كملتش 23 سنة

انا (هندسة 5 سنين) و اختى (تربية 4 سنين) اتخرجنا مع بعض 

عشان هى اصغر منى بسنة دراسية 

المهم 

هى اشتغلت فى حضانة تسلى وقتها عبال التعيين ( التعيين جالها بعد سنة) 

مديرة الحضانة تبقى أم العريس

قالت ان ابنها واخد كلية تجارة و فاتح مصنع ملابس للأطفال

جم البيت 

العريس :

 أكبر منى ب 7 سنين 

اسود اللون

طخييييييييييييييييييين جدا 

قصير القامة 

ملامح وجهه كانت تشبه القرد 

من جهة الشفايف (الضبة)

كان شكله غريب 

كان لابس القميص بطريقة غريبة 

كان مرجع الياقة لورا ف قفاه كان باين - حسيت إن قفاه مليان وساخة 

العريس قال فى نهاية الزيارة : ح نستنى منكم تليفون 

بعد ما مشى 

سألنى بابا : رأيك ؟؟

قولت : قفاه عايز فرشاة سلك عشان يتنضف _ وباين عليه عبيط (بسبب موضوع الياقة الل راجعة لورا) _ مش يقعد مهندم ؟

بابا قال لى : انتى ح تقعدى تطلعى القطط الفاطسة فى كل عريس أنا عارفك ح تعملى زى عمتك قعدت تقول دا جرافته - دا بنطلونه - و فى الاخر اتجوزت واحد بيتهته فى الكلام 
 :t11:
يا بابا : قفاه محتاج فرشاة سلك _ و بعدين لما قفاه وسخ يبقى ....................؟؟:cry2:

بالصدفة : هو يبقى جار واحدة من الدكاترة الل ماما تعرفها 


أمى سألت الدكتورة ديه عنه 

قالت لها : مش واخد كلية تجارة - دا واخد معهد فنى تجارى 

و مش فاتح مصنع ملابس _ دا بيشتغل هناك 

فتم رفضه عشان كدابين (هو و أمه) مش عشان قفاه
​*


----------



## بايبل333 (23 مايو 2016)

*



			فتم رفضه عشان كدابين (هو و أمه) مش عشان قفاه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا دين النبى ..
أفهم من كدة انه لو كان متخرج من كلية تجارة 
وعنده مصنع ملابس 
عادى يعنى...؟

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> مفيش بنت مبيجلهاش عرسان حتى لو مش متعلمة واهلها ناس غلابة ماديا واجتماعيا لكن الغرابة فى انه الموضوع يطرح سابق لاوانه اثناء ما كانت ايرينى فى اولى كلية ومن قبلها كمان لكن خلينا نتكلم على التوقيت اللى كان العرسان بيكونوا فيه متقدمين بشكل رسمى بيكونوا عن طريق الاب والام المهندس والطبيبة مش تفكيير غريب انهم يفكرا بجواز ابنتهم الطالبة المتفوقة من وهى لسه فى اولى كلية؟ من وجهة.....................


 هو انتى يا سول ليه محسسانى ان ايرو عجبه
 طيب عندك انا اهوون 
 العرسان بدئوا يجوا و انا فى اعداديه و تراكموا و انا فى ثانويه لدرجه ان كانوا بيوقفوا ماما فى الشارع و يجروا بالعربيات ورانا علشان يطلبوا رقم بابا علشان يتقدموا !!
و فى الاخر اتخطبت  بعد حفله تخرجى بتاعت المدرسه بيوم كنت فى اول ايام سنه اوله فى الكليه و خلصوا منى بعد تالته و كملت رابعه و انا متجوزه و حضرت الامتحانات و انا حامل--:t13:
و ادى لبسه حياتى-- اااقصد قصه حياتى-- يعنى بتحصل طبعا-- 
 الطريقه بئا بتفرق من عيله للتانيه و من شخصيه بنت للتانيه
 فيه بنات ترفض عرسان الصالونات و فيه بتقبل -- فيه ناس ممكن ترفض الاول و بعدها تقبل- فيه بنات عارفا انها شخصيه جد زياده و مش هتدى فرصه لحد يتعرف عليها اصلا فبتقوم ترضى بالصالونات.. فيه ناس تقبل علشان ترضى اهلها بس بترفض العريس بعدين بردوا هههه
يعنى و اهو لولا انها قبلت تشوف  مكانش هيبقى عندنا الموضوع الممتع دا-- و اهو عندها زكرايات اكيد اتعلمت منها و علمت فيها تحكيها لاحفادها لما تكحكح و تكبر ههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> *
> 
> يا دين النبى ..
> أفهم من كدة انه لو كان متخرج من كلية تجارة
> ...



 لا طبعا-- بتقول لك علشان كدابين
 من اولها كدب و خداع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2016)

بصى يا ايروا
 طبيعى لو اى حد اسمر اصلا لو بصيتى على قفاه هتلاقى لونه اغمق من اى مكان فى جسمه خصوصا لو بيتعرض للشمس كتير 
و لو مليان بئا بتلاقى منتقه القفى دى اللحم عامل طبقات فيها فبيبان اغمق كمان.
تخيلى بئا واحد لونه اسود او اسمر غامق و مليان اكيد هيبقى قفاه شكله غامق جدا عن الطبيعى
 و موضوع ان الاميص بيرجع لورا-- اقول لك يا ستى لما الرقبه تبقه قصيره و الراجل يبقى عنده اتب بصيت-- يعنى الجحسم مش رياضى و الكتاف متنيه لقدام شويه غصب عنه الاميص  الياقه لازم ترجع لورا

 ظلمتى العريس ههههههه
 بس يستاهل لانهم طلعوا مخادعين و كذابين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الحمد لله حسستنى إنى طبيعية أنا و أهلى
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]هو أهلك طبيعيين ... أنما أنتى ...أممممم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماعلينا *​​ 


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> قالت ان ابنها واخد كلية تجارة
> طخييييييييييييييييييين جدا
> 
> ​*


*
[FONT=&quot]مكذبوش ....​**
[FONT=&quot]الحجم دة يبقى واخد كلياااات تجارة مش كلية واحدة[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]المهم اللى مش فاهمه هنا ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لما هو من طرف رئيسة أختك[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]من باب اولى تتقدم لأختك !!! هى اللى فى وشها واتعاملت معاها[/FONT]​ ​*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2016)

*سؤال للباشمهندسة ايريني *






*انتي من اي محافظة ؟

لانني ما زلت اقول بأن لهجتكي المصرية اصعب من الاخرين


بالنسبة للترجمة *



*

ما معنى العبارات التالية ؟

**و آدى وش الضيف

الاميص

طخيييييين


:big35:
*


----------



## بايبل333 (23 مايو 2016)

*


من باب اولى تتقدم لأختك !!! هى اللى فى وشها واتعاملت معاها

أنقر للتوسيع...






​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (23 مايو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *سؤال للباشمهندسة ايريني *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


على فكرة دى عبارات متعارف عليها عند كل المصريين 
عامية مصرية
ادى وش الضيف
بمعنى لم نرى وجهه مرة اخرى
الاميص بالعامية المصرية=القميص =تى شيرت
طخين = تخين= غليظ= سمين = هجمة= جتة= مبطرخ
:59:


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> على فكرة دى عبارات متعارف عليها عند كل المصريين
> عامية مصرية
> ادى وش الضيف
> بمعنى لم نرى وجهه مرة اخرى
> ...





:new6::new6::new6:

ميرسي اوي يا استاذ ناجح


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 مايو 2016)

معاكى حق طبعا اللى الكذب 
لما يبتدى حياته كذب وخداع اومال بعدين هيعمل ايه 
بس عايزه اقول حاجه فكرة جواز البنت
 الاهل بيكونوا عايزين يطمنوا عليها مع انسان كويس 
وكده كده مطمنين من جهة التعليم


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 مايو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> ميرسي اوي يا استاذ ناجح



خلاص يا بول بقيت تتكلم مصرى اهو
على ما ايرينى تخلص عرسانها تكون انت بقيت
 تتكلم مصرى صميم :yaka:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> *
> 
> يا دين النبى ..
> أفهم من كدة انه لو كان متخرج من كلية تجارة
> ...





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا طبعا-- بتقول لك علشان كدابين
> من اولها كدب و خداع



*أهى حبو ردت 



حبو اعدائكم قال:




 هو انتى يا سول ليه محسسانى ان ايرو عجبه
 طيب عندك انا اهوون 
 العرسان بدئوا يجوا و انا فى اعداديه و تراكموا و انا فى ثانويه لدرجه ان كانوا بيوقفوا ماما فى الشارع و يجروا بالعربيات ورانا علشان يطلبوا رقم بابا علشان يتقدموا !!
و فى الاخر اتخطبت  بعد حفله تخرجى بتاعت المدرسه بيوم كنت فى اول ايام سنه اوله فى الكليه و خلصوا منى بعد تالته و كملت رابعه و انا متجوزه و حضرت الامتحانات و انا حامل--:t13:
و ادى لبسه حياتى-- اااقصد قصه حياتى-- يعنى بتحصل طبعا-- 
 الطريقه بئا بتفرق من عيله للتانيه و من شخصيه بنت للتانيه
 فيه بنات ترفض عرسان الصالونات و فيه بتقبل -- فيه ناس ممكن ترفض الاول و بعدها تقبل- فيه بنات عارفا انها شخصيه جد زياده و مش هتدى فرصه لحد يتعرف عليها اصلا فبتقوم ترضى بالصالونات.. فيه ناس تقبل علشان ترضى اهلها بس بترفض العريس بعدين بردوا هههه
يعنى و اهو لولا انها قبلت تشوف  مكانش هيبقى عندنا الموضوع الممتع دا-- و اهو عندها زكرايات اكيد اتعلمت منها و علمت فيها تحكيها لاحفادها لما تكحكح و تكبر ههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


لبسة حياتى ؟

:t11:



حبو اعدائكم قال:



بصى يا ايروا
 طبيعى لو اى حد اسمر اصلا لو بصيتى على قفاه هتلاقى لونه اغمق من اى مكان فى جسمه خصوصا لو بيتعرض للشمس كتير 
و لو مليان بئا بتلاقى منتقه القفى دى اللحم عامل طبقات فيها فبيبان اغمق كمان.
تخيلى بئا واحد لونه اسود او اسمر غامق و مليان اكيد هيبقى قفاه شكله غامق جدا عن الطبيعى
 و موضوع ان الاميص بيرجع لورا-- اقول لك يا ستى لما الرقبه تبقه قصيره و الراجل يبقى عنده اتب بصيت-- يعنى الجحسم مش رياضى و الكتاف متنيه لقدام شويه غصب عنه الاميص  الياقه لازم ترجع لورا

 ظلمتى العريس ههههههه
 بس يستاهل لانهم طلعوا مخادعين و كذابين

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما كانش بيقف فى شمس و لا حاجة 

دا كان جوة مصنع 



عبود عبده عبود قال:




[FONT=&quot]هو أهلك طبيعيين ... أنما أنتى ...أممممم​​ [FONT=&quot]ماعلينا ​​ 

أنقر للتوسيع...


:t11::t11::t11:



عبود عبده عبود قال:




[FONT=&quot]مكذبوش ....​
[FONT=&quot]الحجم دة يبقى واخد كلياااات تجارة مش كلية واحدة​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​**


عبود عبده عبود قال:





[FONT=&quot]المهم اللى مش فاهمه هنا ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لما هو من طرف رئيسة أختك[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]من باب اولى تتقدم لأختك !!! هى اللى فى وشها واتعاملت معاها[/FONT]​[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...




عبود عبده عبود قال:



			[/FONT]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




عبود عبده عبود قال:



			[/FONT]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما هو السؤال دا انا سألته لأختى أول لما قالت لى جايبالك عريس  

عملت نفسها مضحية :2:و قالت : أنا قولت لها إحنا لازم نجوزوا الكبيرة الأول (كدابة طبعا)

قولت لها : نعم ؟؟ و قولت لها ليه كدة :dntknw:

تقول : ما يصحش يقولوا إيه عانس ؟؟:smil13:

لكن لما جه و شوفت شكله فهمت ان اختى شافت صورته و ما عجبهاش فزحلقته عليا 

و طبعا ما سيبتهاش 

طلعت عينها بعد ما مشى 



+ماريا+ قال:



معاكى حق طبعا اللى الكذب 
لما يبتدى حياته كذب وخداع اومال بعدين هيعمل ايه 
بس عايزه اقول حاجه فكرة جواز البنت
 الاهل بيكونوا عايزين يطمنوا عليها مع انسان كويس 
وكده كده مطمنين من جهة التعليم

أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا ما صدقت انه طلع كداب 

:t11:​*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]عندى أقتراح يا إيرينى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتى بتحطى فى أول مشاركة لينك كل عريث ...عريس 1 – عريس 2[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بدل الأرقام حطى مُسميات 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الخباز 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المُعجب الذى طااااااار[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رشدى أباظة 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أبو لباس[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دكتور المجانين[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عريث أختى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهكذااااا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عندى أقتراح يا إيرينى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتى بتحطى فى أول مشاركة لينك كل عريث ...عريس 1 – عريس 2[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بدل الأرقام حطى مُسميات
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الخباز
> ...



*تصدق فكرة ؟ :smil12:

تم التعديل :yahoo:

بس ليا طلب ضغنن 

إنت الل تعمل لى الألقاب :t23:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *سؤال للباشمهندسة ايريني *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أنت وقف امامك كلمة ( طخييين ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وما وقفتش الكلمة دى ؟!!![/FONT]*​:download::download::download:​ ​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> هى اشتغلت فى حضانة تسلى وقتها عبال التعيين ​*


:new6::new6::new6:

*[FONT=&quot]أنا قلت مش عايز أقرا الموضوع دة وانا فى الشغل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الله يسامحك يا للى فى بالى [/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]1683 مشاهدة 
*​​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا سحر ولا شعوذة ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]و لابنشحت ... ولا بنقول لله 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (23 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هو انتى يا سول ليه محسسانى ان ايرو عجبه
> طيب عندك انا اهوون
> العرسان بدئوا يجوا و انا فى اعداديه و تراكموا و انا فى ثانويه لدرجه ان كانوا بيوقفوا ماما فى الشارع و يجروا بالعربيات ورانا علشان يطلبوا رقم بابا علشان يتقدموا !!
> و فى الاخر اتخطبت  بعد حفله تخرجى بتاعت المدرسه بيوم كنت فى اول ايام سنه اوله فى الكليه و خلصوا منى بعد تالته و كملت رابعه و انا متجوزه و حضرت الامتحانات و انا حامل--:t13:
> ...



يا حبيبتى انا مش بقول ان ايرو عجبه ولا كمان قولت انها هى واهلها مش طبيعيين  مقصدتش كده 
على فكرة انا كمان اتجوزت عندى عشرين سنة وبنتى حاليا ماشية فى 17 سنة وانا عمرى 38 يعنى مبعدتش عن فكرة جواز البنت بدرى وعارفة انه فى وقت معيين للبنت بتلاقى العرسان بيطلعوا من كل حته بس لو تبصى على كلام ايرينى  تلاقيهم كلهم مش مناسبين ليها خالص واكبر منها بكتير !ومع ذلك بيدخلوا البيت وبيتقدموا رسمى !
وغير كده باباها ومامتها ناس متعلمة ومش اى تعليم دول يعنى يعتبروا خريجيين كليات قمة فى بلدنا يعنى كنت متخيلة ان طريقة تفكيرهم فى حكاية البنات والجواز وكده هتختلف عن ناس تعليمهم متوسط او مش متعلمين 
وايرو ذات نفسها ازاى بنت متفوقة وفى كلية هندسة ودحيحة واول دفعتها وتقبل فكرة العرسان ووجع الراس ده من بدرى كده   
هو مش الموضوع مطروح للكل واللى عنده تعليق بيكتبه ده كان تعليقى ومتزعلوش اعتبرونى مقولتش حاجة :smi411:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2016)

اعتبرونى مقولتش !! و متزعلوش!!
 هو فيه حد زعلان هون-- انا عن نفسى موووش زعلان ههههه
ايه خلاكى تفتكرى انى زعلانه-- و ليه بتكلمينى بالجمع-- علشان تخنت يعنى


----------



## soul & life (23 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اعتبرونى مقولتش !! و متزعلوش!!
> هو فيه حد زعلان هون-- انا عن نفسى موووش زعلان ههههه
> ايه خلاكى تفتكرى انى زعلانه-- و ليه بتكلمينى بالجمع-- علشان تخنت يعنى



لا انتى مينفعش تزعلى ولو زعلتى بربع جنيه حرنكش والموضوع يخلص :smile02
انا قصدت ايرينى علشان بتقول شعرت انها مش طبيعية هى واهلها بسبب تعليقى ومستر عبود  ربنا يجازيه كل خير علشان هو خلاها تشعر انها طبيعية بعد كلامى المتسبب فى الشعور ده :nunu0000:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2016)

ربع جنيه حرنكش 
 لا بئا
 لابئا بئا 
 انا اعترض جدا طبعا على الكلام دا
 مينفعش ابدا
.
..
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
انا اتصالح بكيلوا حرنكش بحااااله
 انا تقولى لى ربع جنيه حرنش
 اقول لك شعقوله كدا ابدا
 دا استغلال:beee:


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (23 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ا-- و ليه بتكلمينى بالجمع-- علشان تخنت يعنى


بالجمع علشان أبو اسكندر
أيوه ياجدعان


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 مايو 2016)

كلكم طبيعين وبتشربو ميه مثل كل الناس بس الطبيعي كمان ان الناس تختلف عن بعض في اطباعها
اهل ايرين هم تقريبا زي معظم اهالي العالم
المؤمنه بفكرة الزواج ماعندهم مشكله البنت
يتقدم لها فترة دراسه واذا في رفض
يجي من ناحيتها هي عشان مايشيلون ذنب
قطع نصيبها مثلا
اهل سول برضو نوعيه موجوده زي اهلي بالظبط مؤمنين بفكرة زواج المشروطه
ابويا عنده خمس بنات ولا وحده جا لها عريس من طرفه
وعرض عليها هو من نفسه يرفض وياما عرفنا من بره ان
اترفض طلبات زواج وسببه هو ما يايد فكرة زواج بنت في
مرحله دراسيه سوا جامعه او ثانويه يقول لهم يخلصون تعليم بعدين يصير خير.. لا احنا نقدر نجرؤ نجيب عريس ولا هو يوافق على المتقدم لو الوحده فينا لسه ماخلصت
كلنا طبيعين


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> خلاص يا بول بقيت تتكلم مصرى اهو
> على ما ايرينى تخلص عرسانها تكون انت بقيت
> تتكلم مصرى صميم :yaka:




*لسة بدري عليا شوية 
*


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ربع جنيه حرنكش
> لا بئا
> لابئا بئا
> انا اعترض جدا طبعا على الكلام دا
> ...




*يعني كل شوية تطلعولي بكلمة ؟؟؟

ما معنى كلمة حرنكش دي ؟
*


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أنت وقف امامك كلمة ( طخييين ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وما وقفتش الكلمة دى ؟!!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:download::download::download:​ ​
> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]أنا قلت مش عايز أقرا الموضوع دة وانا فى الشغل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الله يسامحك يا للى فى بالى [/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]



*بصراحة كنت اتصور بأن الكلمة ( طحيييين ) لان العريس كان مش مهندم

بعدين طلعت طخيين 

:new6::new6::new6:
*[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 مايو 2016)

في موقف تذكرته لما كنت في ثانوي تخطبت بنت معانا في الكلاس وعزمت كل البنات على خطوبتها قلت لابويا بروح ورفض سكت ورحت من وراه لما اكتشف قال لي سويتيها مره ثانيه و زرتيها بحش رجولك يعني بالمصري هكسر رجليكي خخ
 لما كبرت عرفت ليش كان ماخذ موقف كان خايف تاثر عليا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> عريس رقم 6
> 
> ...



اعوذ بالله ده فيه كل العيوب الخلقيه والاخلاقيه
ان قصير واسود ويشبه القرد على حد وصفك وان
كذب مع والدته كمان من جهه ثانيه لا جمال شكل ولا
جمال روح على شو كان واثق من نفسه وجاي يتقدم
لست الحسن والزين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اعوذ بالله ده فيه كل العيوب الخلقيه والاخلاقيه
> ان قصير واسود ويشبه القرد على حد وصفك وان
> كذب مع والدته كمان من جهه ثانيه لا جمال شكل ولا
> جمال روح على شو كان واثق من نفسه وجاي يتقدم
> لست الحسن والزين


 انا عارفا يا اوختشى 
اهو الراجل من دول يقول لك  الراجل ميعبوش غير جيبوا 
 ههههههههههههههههههههه فين رووورووو


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (23 مايو 2016)

اتفضل ياعم باول
الحرانكش أهو





لو عاوز قوطة اجيبلك قول مش عارف القوطة كمان


----------



## soul & life (23 مايو 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> اتفضل ياعم باول
> الحرانكش أهو
> 
> 
> ...



لالالا يا باول انا شايفة مستر ناجح عامل معاك واجب جامد  ترجمة وصور ايه يا عم ده كله :99:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> يا حبيبتى انا مش بقول ان ايرو عجبه ولا كمان قولت انها هى واهلها مش طبيعيين  مقصدتش كده
> على فكرة انا كمان اتجوزت عندى عشرين سنة وبنتى حاليا ماشية فى 17 سنة وانا عمرى 38 يعنى مبعدتش عن فكرة جواز البنت بدرى وعارفة انه فى وقت معيين للبنت بتلاقى العرسان بيطلعوا من كل حته بس لو تبصى على كلام ايرينى  تلاقيهم كلهم مش مناسبين ليها خالص واكبر منها بكتير !ومع ذلك بيدخلوا البيت وبيتقدموا رسمى !
> وغير كده باباها ومامتها ناس متعلمة ومش اى تعليم دول يعنى يعتبروا خريجيين كليات قمة فى بلدنا يعنى كنت متخيلة ان طريقة تفكيرهم فى حكاية البنات والجواز وكده هتختلف عن ناس تعليمهم متوسط او مش متعلمين
> وايرو ذات نفسها ازاى بنت متفوقة وفى كلية هندسة ودحيحة واول دفعتها وتقبل فكرة العرسان ووجع الراس ده من بدرى كده
> هو مش الموضوع مطروح للكل واللى عنده تعليق بيكتبه ده كان تعليقى ومتزعلوش اعتبرونى مقولتش حاجة :smi411:



*أوبااااااااااا انتى زعلتى و لا إيه ؟؟

طبعا الموضوع مطروح للكل 

و أنا يا سول ما زعلتش 

مين قال انى زعلت ؟؟

هاتى اثبات :t30:

انتى حسستينى أيوة ان أنا و أهلى مش طبيعيين لكن انا ما زعلتش 

بس أنا كنت فاهمة إنتى قاصدك : طالما متعلمين يبقوا مثقفين يبقوا ما يعملوش زى أى حد 

احب اعدل لك الصورة 

فى الجواز : يتساوى المتعلم مع غير المتعلم 

30:

الكل عايز يجوز بناته و صبيانه كمان :wub:

تصدقى ؟؟

أنا عارفة إنك ح تصدقى 

أنا بادور للولة على عروسة من وراه 

:smil12:

_______________

اخر الكلام : اوعى تزعلى :smil12:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]1683 مشاهدة
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا سحر ولا شعوذة ...[/FONT]*
> ...



*لا يكون الفريق شيرها على الفيس 

و تبقى سيرة القديسة ايرينى 

يا لتواضعى الشديد ​*:big68:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مايو 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اعوذ بالله ده فيه كل العيوب الخلقيه والاخلاقيه
> ان قصير واسود ويشبه القرد على حد وصفك وان
> كذب مع والدته كمان من جهه ثانيه لا جمال شكل ولا
> جمال روح على شو كان واثق من نفسه وجاي يتقدم
> لست الحسن والزين



*الله يكرمك يا هيوف كلك ذوق

هو زى ما قالتلك حبو 

فيه ناس يقولوا : الراجل ما يعايبوش غير جيوبه 

___________________

لسة التقايل فى العريس الل جاى 

انتظرونا 30:

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> * ومستر عبود  ربنا يجازيه كل خير* علشان هو خلاها تشعر انها طبيعية بعد كلامى المتسبب فى الشعور ده :nunu0000:


 *[FONT=&quot]مستر "عبود" بيهدى النفوووووس ...جشعله اللهو فى ميزان حسناته*​​ *[FONT=&quot]إن كانت له حسنات ... أو حتى جمالات ...[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:

*[FONT=&quot]أنا جبت من ( الكنترول ) عريث ...30: 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]:smile02 أنما أية :smile02 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى عايز يقرا وهو فى الشغل ...يقرا على مسئوليته الشخصية[/FONT]*​:smile01:smile01:smile01  ​[/FONT]


----------



## بايبل333 (23 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]1683 مشاهدة
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لا سحر ولا شعوذة ...[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]و لابنشحت ... ولا بنقول لله
> [/FONT]*
> ​:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​[/FONT]



ياراجل عملت موضوع عن تطوير التعليم ملمش حق اللى كتب فى الموضوع نفسه وهنا 100 واحد يشاهد الموضوع 
حجات تخلى الاقرع يشد فى شعره :smile02[/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> اتفضل ياعم باول
> الحرانكش أهو
> 
> 
> ...




*وغلاوتك عندي ما بعرفش القوطة دي ؟!

:new6:
*


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> لالالا يا باول انا شايفة مستر ناجح عامل معاك واجب جامد  ترجمة وصور ايه يا عم ده كله :99:





ماهو يا تاسوني - انا الوحيد العراقي بينكم

يبأة اييييييييييه ؟


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (23 مايو 2016)

القوطة بالعامية المصرية
البندورة باللبنانى
الطماطم باللغة العربية
....
كده أنت عاوز درسى خصوصى فى العامية المصرية
   أكتب فى جوجل ... كلمات بالعامية المصرية... وسترى عجائب


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> القوطة بالعامية المصرية
> البندورة باللبنانى
> الطماطم باللغة العربية
> ....
> ...




*اهاااا

وفي اللهجة العراقية نسميها ( طماطة )

طيب يا استاذ ناجح

سأكتب في جوجل - وارى العجائب  *





*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 مايو 2016)

ايرين
كنت ابغي الفت نظرج ترا لسه ماخلصو تصوير
مسلسلات رمضان اخاف حد من المؤلفين يدخل
ويسرق القصص هذه وتطلعين انتي من المولد بلا
حمص ..ترا صارت زمان في منتدى حريمي خليجي
كتبت بنت قصتها وانشهر الموضوع مشاهدات بالاف وردود
كثيره ومن تالي شفنا قصتها موجوده في مسلسل كويتي
من ضمن الاحداث..


----------



## soul & life (23 مايو 2016)

*مستر "عبود" بيهدى النفوووووس ...جشعله اللهو فى ميزان حسناته
إن كانت له حسنات ... أو حتى جمالات ...*

جشعله وماله  حكاية بيهدى النفوس دى مفيهاش شك يا مستر عبوود


----------



## soul & life (23 مايو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> ماهو يا تاسوني - انا الوحيد العراقي بينكم
> 
> يبأة اييييييييييه ؟



يبأه على راسنا ومنورنا ههههه وكل خمس كلمات ترجمة مستر ناجح يدينك بتقييم:99:


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا عارفا يا اوختشى
> اهو الراجل من دول يقول لك  الراجل ميعبوش غير جيبوا
> ههههههههههههههههههههه فين رووورووو


*انا هنا اهون 
كنت بقرا مغامرات العرسان عريس عريس :a82:
اموت واعرف مين صاحب المقولة دى 
قال الراجل مايعبوش غير جيبه 
لااااااا بقى دا يعيبه كتير اووووى 
قفاااه الاسود مثلا :a82:
كرشه اللى تحطى عليه كوبايه الشاى من غير ما تقلقى 
سبينى ساكتة يا حبو يا اختشى 
ان الله ستار حليم :t13:
بس اللى يغيظك فى الموضوع 
ان كل عريس عنده عاهة 
مفهومش حد عدل كان يستحق لقب ابو الوله 
عشان كدا مصمصمة اعرف 
تفاصيل ابو الوله وهو عريس 
وبما انك مر عليكى كل الشكال والالوان دى 
اشى ابو قفا اسود والمعتوه والطخين و و و
اكيد ابو الوله بقي 
ذو مواصفات خاصة :t13:
لسة عند فضولى اعرف التفاصيل :smil12:
مش معايا انتى يا حبو برضك ولا ايه :dance:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مايو 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ايرين
> كنت ابغي الفت نظرج ترا لسه ماخلصو تصوير
> مسلسلات رمضان اخاف حد من المؤلفين يدخل
> ويسرق القصص هذه وتطلعين انتي من المولد بلا
> ...



:fun_oops:​*يعنى ايه رأيك ؟؟ كفاية كدة ؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مايو 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا هنا اهون
> كنت بقرا مغامرات العرسان عريس عريس :a82:
> اموت واعرف مين صاحب المقولة دى
> قال الراجل مايعبوش غير جيبه
> ...



*أنا عايزاكى تشغلى مخك 

لما كل عريس أنقح من الل قبله 

و أبو الولة : آخر عريس 

يبقى ايه ؟؟
















أنقح منهم كلهم 

:t11:​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (24 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا عايزاكى تشغلى مخك
> 
> لما كل عريس أنقح من الل قبله
> 
> ...


أبو الولة
يبقى
مسك الختام
اللى خطفك و جاب حق العرسان اللى قبله :yaka:


----------



## soso a (24 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أكمل ؟؟
> 
> و لا إيه حكايتكم ؟؟*​





كملى طبعا 

احنا معاكى للحلقه 31قصدى العريس 31
بس للعلم انا رائى من رائى سول 
الموضوع ده بيستفزنى جداااا جواز الصالونات 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بايبل333 (24 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أكمل ؟؟
> 
> و لا إيه حكايتكم ؟؟*​




بعد الامتحان :new8:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :fun_oops:​*يعنى ايه رأيك ؟؟ كفاية كدة ؟​*[/QUOT
> ماشاء الله
> وبتاخذ رايي تكمل ولا لا
> استعوضيهم
> ...


----------



## بايبل333 (25 مايو 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> +إيرينى+ قال:
> 
> 
> > :fun_oops:​*يعنى ايه رأيك ؟؟ كفاية كدة ؟​*[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (25 مايو 2016)

موضوعك مميز و تحفة اوي

تعليقي عا ابن الخباز

انك حققتيله اول مقطع من اسمه ههههه انه

(خاب)

او ممكن قول ابن الخاب باز.خاب لما بيكي مش فاز


بالنسبة لرشدي اباظة

فعلا انا اترعبت معاكي

من قبل ما تصرحيلنا بانك اترعبتي

حبس ايه و اذي ايه غريب الاطوار ده

او جايز كان بيحكيها علي سبيل التسلية
الله اعلم

بس برضه يخوف

كونه بيقبل قصص العذاب كدة عادي

فبرافو انك رفضتيه


بس مش جايز كان ناوي يعمل معاكي بقصص

ميكي

شغل جد و ديناميكي ههههه

ف النهاية يسعني اقولك عليهم ايه

ان لسة مكملتش قرايتهم

انما

انت الشافي يا رب

و سلام المسيح معاكي ايريني +


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مايو 2016)

ايييه يا اييروووو مش ممكن كدا ازاى اصحى الصبح و اجى ابص ملقيش حلقه ااقصد قصه العريس الجديييد


كملى طبعا  هو انت لسا هتسئلى


----------



## soul & life (25 مايو 2016)

الحلقة الجديدة لسه منزلتش  وبعدين بقا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 مايو 2016)

فديتج حبو ليش نقطع على بعض الخير ماشاء الله واجد
هي لسه هتكتب عن الخطوبات اللي تفككت واحنا
نقتسم نسوي مسلسل جزء اول عن العرسان 
وانتي تسوين جزء الثاني عن الخطوبات
وبكذا زيتنا في دقيقنا بس بشرط ادخل معاك
في الجزء الثاني وانصب عليج بعد خخ


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مايو 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> فديتج حبو ليش نقطع على بعض الخير ماشاء الله واجد
> هي لسه هتكتب عن الخطوبات اللي تفككت واحنا
> نقتسم نسوي مسلسل جزء اول عن العرسان
> وانتي تسوين جزء الثاني عن الخطوبات
> ...


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 مفيش فايده بردوا عايزا تنصبى عليا
 خلاص ادخل انا معكى شريكه فى الجزء الاول و انصب عليكى فيه و نبقى متعادلييين
عمتا شكل ارينى شافت منتج غيرنا و قال لها متنشرش الحلقات و لا ايه
انا شايفاها بطلت تكتب


----------



## soul & life (25 مايو 2016)

هو الولة فى سنة كام؟
مش عارفة يمكن فى الاعدادية ونتيجته ظهرت طيب حد يطمنلنا عليها للى يقدر يتواصل معاها فيس او موبيل


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مايو 2016)

فين باقى الحلقات المفروض تخلص قبل رمضان 
ولا انت كمان عايزه اعلانات زى المسلسلات 
اين انتى يا ايرو


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 مايو 2016)

*أنا ح أكمل باقى العرسان كمان شهر على الاقل - ان شاء الرب و عشنا

عشان لازم أقدم شوية أوراق و حاجات فى الكلية 

ح تتعرض على مجلس القسم الشهر الل جاى 

فلازم أجهز الاوراق ديه كويس : عشان تحوز على قبول أساتذة الكلية 

صلواتكم 

شكرا على متابعتكم الجميلة 

*​


----------



## بايبل333 (27 مايو 2016)

بجد ..........؟
ربنا يوفق حضرتكِ ويكون معاكِ 
على العموم احنا نتمنى لكِ الخير


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا ح أكمل باقى العرسان كمان شهر على الاقل - ان شاء الرب و عشنا
> 
> عشان لازم أقدم شوية أوراق و حاجات فى الكلية
> 
> ...



ربنا معاكى حبيبتى ويوفقك دايما


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 مايو 2016)

نعم؟ شو هاالامتحانات اللي طلعت الحين من تحت الارض
بت ياحبو شكلها ايرين قرات سوالفنا عن انتاج مسلسلات
ولفت من ورانا مع عبود وطلعونا من المولد بلا حمص خخ
ماشي ..تمونين يا بنتي شو ورانا نستنى شهر شهرين 
بيضي انتي الوجه قدام الدكاتره


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2016)

هناخد اجازة يعنى فى رمضان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> بجد ..........؟
> ربنا يوفق حضرتكِ ويكون معاكِ
> على العموم احنا نتمنى لكِ الخير


*ربنا يخليك :08:


+ماريا+ قال:





ربنا معاكى حبيبتى ويوفقك دايما

أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا يخليكى :08:


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:



نعم؟ شو هاالامتحانات اللي طلعت الحين من تحت الارض
بت ياحبو شكلها ايرين قرات سوالفنا عن انتاج مسلسلات
ولفت من ورانا مع عبود وطلعونا من المولد بلا حمص خخ
ماشي ..تمونين يا بنتي شو ورانا نستنى شهر شهرين 
بيضي انتي الوجه قدام الدكاتره

أنقر للتوسيع...

يارب نبيضوه :08:


grges monir قال:



هناخد اجازة يعنى فى رمضان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


أيوة خلينا أجازة فى رمضان 
​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (28 مايو 2016)

معترض على التأجيل
كده هتخسرى مشاهديكى  هههههه
الشعب يريدك على الأقل حلقة اسبوعيا


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (28 مايو 2016)

يا ريت تكملى باقى العرسان حتى نصل الى  اخر محطة وهى 
ابو الولة وكيف تم التعارف ؟؟
ويتم عرضها فى رمضان ايرينى وعرسانها


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مايو 2016)

*الصبر يا جماعة *​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 مايو 2016)

عارفة يا ايريني انت لو عملتي رواية جيب صغيرة
وسمتيها "قبطية و25 عريس"
هاتكسبي اد اللي كسبته في شغلك من ساعة
ما اتخرجتي لغاية النهارده .. وفيه كذا ناشر قبطي هايرحب بيكي جدا جدا .. وخصوص لو حطيتي مصطلحاتك المميزة بالرائحة .. 
واكتر ناس هاتشتري هما المسلمين هههههه

تحياتي لكي ولخفة ظلك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> عارفة يا ايريني انت لو عملتي رواية جيب صغيرة
> وسمتيها "قبطية و25 عريس"
> هاتكسبي اد اللي كسبته في شغلك من ساعة
> ما اتخرجتي لغاية النهارده .. وفيه كذا ناشر قبطي هايرحب بيكي جدا جدا .. وخصوص لو حطيتي مصطلحاتك المميزة بالرائحة ..
> ...



*تصدق فكرة ؟؟:w00t:​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 مايو 2016)

ليه كدا بئااااا
 يعنى مش هتاخدى راحه -- مش هتاكلى مش هتشربى 
شهر بحاله يا ايروا


 متحاولى حتى  كل اسبوع واحده حتى تشمى نفسك --


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ليه كدا بئااااا
> يعنى مش هتاخدى راحه -- مش هتاكلى مش هتشربى
> شهر بحاله يا ايروا
> 
> ...



*انتى عايزانى اكتب عن العرسان و انا باكل و باشرب ؟؟

حرام عليكى يا شيخة :new2:

انتى عايزة تسدى نفسى ؟؟

:smil12::smil12::smil12:

____________________

عايزة اكتب و انا المود بتاعى حلو (مش مشغولة البال)


​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2016)

*معلش ياجماعة عل التأخير 

أصل الامتحان الل كان المفروض أمتحنه فى شهر 6 

تم تأجيله 3 مرات 

لغاية ما امتحنت فى شهر 9 

الل هو الشهر دا 

فغصب عنى صدقونى 

نكملوا بأة

:t23:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2016)

*عريس رقم 7 

(أول خطوبة) 

العريس دا جالى عن طريق دكتورة صاحبة ماما 

الدكتورة ديه بتشتغل فى مستوصف بعد الضهر 

و كانت ال sister  الل واقفة على عيادتها بتدور على عروسة لأخيها (المهندس) 

فمن هنا جت المعرفة 

و مبدأ بابا و ماما : نشوفوه 

المهم 

اتفقت أمى مع الدكتورة و ال sister  نتقابلوا فى حوش كنيسة قريبة من بيتى 

لكن ال sister شرطت إن أول مقابلة : مش حييجى العريس 

هى بس الل ح تيجى 

طبعا عفاريتى ركبتنى 

قولت لماما : خلاص و لا أنا رايحة، روحى إنتى لوحدك 

فقالت : أصلها عايزة تعاين العروسة الأول و مش مشكلة يعنى : نشوفوها 

من طبيعتى السيئة : أرضخ بسرعة 

روحت مع أمى و قابلنا الدكتورة صاحبة ماما و الsister

ال sister كان شكلها وحش ( شعرها خشن - سودا - ضبة كبيرة - بطنها كبيرة )

فى المقابلة :

الكلام كان عبارة عن إسئلة :

العريس بيشتغل فين ؟

أبوه بيشتغل فين؟

ساكنين فين ؟

إنتم كام أخ و أخت ؟ كانوا 4 بنات و 3 صبيان 

و هكذا 

و بالصدفة البحتة : أبوه بيشتغل عامل فى نفس الشركة الل بابا (المهندس) بيشتغل فيها 

رجعت حكيت لبابا (متوقعة منه أن يرفضه، لأن أبوه عامل و بالطبع غير مناسب لمهندس)

و فوجئت : إن بابا شكر فى العامل دا و قال عليه طيب جدا 

ثم سألته : هو إحنا كدة مناسبين لبعض ؟؟

فرد رده المعتاد : حتبدأى تتأنزحى زى عمتك ؟؟

فسكت


_______

طبعا فى الحالة ديه 

المفروض : إن إحنا الل مستنيين رد 

الأخت معجبة بيا و لا لأة 

______________

بعدها بأسبوع 

الدكتورة صاحبة ماما إتصلت بماما و قالت لها إنهم موافقين 

ثم تم اتصال من العريس للبيت عندنا 

لتحديد معاد : عشان ييجى البيت نتعرفوا عليه

جه و معاه عيلته كلهااااااااااا

أمه و أبوه و أخواته (9 أفراد) (حسسونى إن فيه غزوة)

أمه : بيضاااااااااااااااا - قصيرة القامة جدا - سااااااااااااااكتة ( بتجاوب عل أد السؤال )

أبوه : أسود و بضبة و بكرش 

أخوه الأكبر : سائق أتوبيس ـ حريقة سجاير 

أخوه الأصغر: سائق (مشروع) سيرفيس _ حريقة سجاير 

أخواته البنات (بإستثناء أخته الكبيرة) بشرتهم بيضاء 

العريس : شبه أبوه و شعره أكرت بس من غير كرش (أكبر منى ب 8 سنوات)

يتبع​
*​


----------



## grges monir (26 سبتمبر 2016)

يا مرحب
والنبى يا شيخة بلاش فواصل اعلانية زيى القنوات 
خلى الفيلم يشتغل شوية هههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]بسم الله ماشاء الله 4920 مشاهدة ولسة فى (العريث الثابع) *​​ :smile01:smile01:smile01​ *[FONT=&quot]هو طبيعى أن أهل الشاب يدوروا على (عيلة) يناسبوها ومركز أجتماعى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن اللى مش طبيعى أن شاب يتجوز بعيون ( [/FONT]**sister**[FONT=&quot]تو)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجاى ومعاه ( هيئة النقل العام ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]كلها 
[/FONT]وشركة (الشرقية للدُخان ) ...[/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6:​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عريس رقم 7
> 
> لكن ال sister شرطت إن أول مقابلة : مش حييجى العريس
> هى بس الل ح تيجى
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]يُتبع دة أية ...؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أحنا هنقروا كل يوم (نص عريس) ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 سبتمبر 2016)

اهلا شهر العرسان قصدى سنة العرسان 
حمدالله ع السلامه يا ايرو 
هى عمتك كمان لها قصص مع العرسان 
لو كان كده يبقى معاهم حق 
اللى اتلسع من الشوربه ينفخ فى الزبادى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2016)

:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:

​


----------



## بايبل333 (26 سبتمبر 2016)

> *[FONT="]لكن اللى مش طبيعى أن شاب يتجوز بعيون ( [/FONT][/B][B][FONT=Arial]sister[/FONT][/B][B][FONT="]تو)*​





> ​ *[FONT="]وجاى ومعاه ( هيئة النقل العام ) [/FONT][/B][B][FONT="][FONT="]كلها
> *​





> *وشركة (الشرقية للدُخان ) ...[/FONT]*​



هههههههههههههههههههههههه والمركز القومى لمرطبات البيضاء 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## بايبل333 (26 سبتمبر 2016)

> * أمه : بيضاااااااااااااااا - قصيرة القامة جدا - سااااااااااااااكتة ( بتجاوب عل أد السؤال )*



خائف من القصير 
يا فتنة يا حكمة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 سبتمبر 2016)

*أنا رديت عليكم فى التقييمات 

عشان أكمل بأة 

:t23:

و بأشكركم على مشاركتكم الحلوة :flowers: 

موتونى ضحك :new6:

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 سبتمبر 2016)

*أعمل بس سندويتشات المدرسة للواد و ح أرجع لكم 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 سبتمبر 2016)

*فى أثناء الزيارة الأولى 

دخل أبى و أبوه فى حوار طويل حول الشركة و قيادتها 

(شىء ممل بالنسبة لى) :closedeye

المهم 

كنت مركزة مع العريس لدرجة إنه كل ما يحاول يبص لى يلاقينى مبحلقة فى عينيه :w00t:

أخته الكبيرة كانت بتحاول تكلمنى 

كنت بأرد عليها و أنا بصة للعريس مش بصة لها خاااااااااااااااالص 

و يبدو أن الموضوع لفت إنتباه عائلته كلها 

فحاولوا واحد ورا التانى يكلمونى و أنا عند نفس المبدأ 

أرد و مبحلقة للعريس 

طبعا كانت دوشة جامدة 

أنا اسرتى 5 أفراد و هم 9 أفراد يعنى فيه 14 فرد قاعدين بيرغوا 

العريس معاه شقة فى العجمى (بيت عيلة لسة بيبنوه) بيشتغل فى إحدى الشركات للصناعات الكيماوية 

و خريج هندسة و تكنولوجيا (جامعة حلوان) مرتبه 380 جنيه 

ثم فوجئت إن أبو العريس بيقول لبابا إحنا عايزين الخطوبة كمان أسبوعين و الجواز كمان سنتين 

و الصاعقة إن بابا وافق على طول 

فحددوا معاد الخطوبة يوم 3/7/1998 

كان يوم جمعة و كان كمان فى صيام الرسل 

و إحنا كمسيحيين لا نفضل الخطوبات أيام الجمع و لا أيام الأصيام 

ما حبكتش _ الصيام ح يخلص 12/7 

ما تستنوا !!

شىء لفت نظرى و بالأخص إن الجواز كمان سنتين 

إيه سر الاستعجال ؟! 

و بعدين ح تخوتونا بأكل صيامى فى الخطوبة ليه ؟!

لكن بابا و أبوه إتفقوا : من الصعب حتى إن الواحد يقول رأيه 

إنتهت الزيارة 

_____________

زعلت من بابا يومها 

و قولت له : كدة برضوا ما تعمليش قيمة ؟

قال : فين يا بنتى ؟؟

قولت له : كنت تقول لهم لما نسألوا عليه / لما ناخدوا رأى العروسة / أى حاجة من ديه _ مش توافق على طول كدة

فقال لى بحدة : أومال عايزاه يدخل و يخرج من بيتنا من غير ما يخطبك ؟ :t26:

انتهت المناقشة و سكت - الرجالة اتفقوا خلااااااااااااااااااص 

_______________________

امتى ح الحق اجيب فستان خطوبة فى خلال اسبوعين ؟؟

و كان اقتراح اختى : اننا نستلف فستان خطوبة احدى صديقاتها ( جسمها فى نفس حجم جسمى) 

هذه الصديقة : أمها موديستة (يعنى هى الل بتفصل لبنتها فساتين خطوباتها ، اصلها اتخطبت 5 مرات) :w00t:

دا بقى فستان الخطوبة نمرة 2 بالنسبة لها :08:

و بالفعل جاء الفستان بدون اى معاناة 

الفستان جه كحك عليا 

كان لونه ذهبى و كان جمييييييييييييييييييل 

لم أرى فى حياتى حتى الآن فستان فى جماله 

و تمت الخطوبة بالفعل فى منزلنا السعيد يوم 3/7/1998 

يتبع​
*​


----------



## soul & life (27 سبتمبر 2016)

ايرينى وحشتينا خالص ووحشتتنا حكاياتك نورتى يا قمر واكيد متابعة بس مطوليش علشان الايام دى انا بفصل بسرعة هههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 سبتمبر 2016)

*العريس بدأ ييجى زيارات للبيت 

و بعدين فى يوم قرر العريس إنه يعزمنا (أنا و بابا و ماما) عندهم فى بيتهم 

و كانت أول مرة نشوف بيتهم 

روحنا 

حارة جوة حارة جوة حارة جوة جوة 

و أنا رايحة آخر شياكة و جذمة بكعب 

و طلعت العمارة الل ساكنين فيها 

سلم ضيييييييييييييق جدا 

يادوب يساع فرد واحد 

يعنى لو حد نازل و انت طالع: تزنق نفسك جنب الحيط عشان يعدى

و اكتملت الصاعقة 

هم ساكنين فى شقة شِرك :smil13يعنى مشتركين مع عائلة غريبة عنهم فى نفس الشقة ) 

كل عائلة واخدة غرفتين و لكن مشتركين فى المطبخ و الحمام و صالة التوزيع

يا للمصيبة (غير مناسبين بكل المقاييس) 

بجد ؟؟

أيوة بجد 

بان على وشى الصدمة _ ما عرفتش أخبيها _ العريس لاحظ جدا 

رجعنا من عندهم 

و أنا بأبص لبابا و ماما بنظرة عتاب :new2:

و قولت جملة واحدة : إحنا لسة عل البر

لكن أنا عارفة بابا و ماما : مش بسهولة عندهم فك الخطوبة :cry2:

هم كمان ما ردوش عليا

يتبع​
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 سبتمبر 2016)

أخيرا رجعتى تانى ... 
إزائ أصلا بابا و مأما يعملوا خطوبه منغير ما يشوفوا بيت العريس أو تزوروه ولو حتى مره !!!!  المهم كملى كملى ...


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 سبتمبر 2016)

ما هو بالنسبه لبابا وماما اهله هما اللى ساكنين
 فى شقه شرك او منطقه مش كويسه 
الاهم بقى هو هيسكن فين 
لأنك هتعيشى معاه هو مش مع اهله


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 سبتمبر 2016)

*معلش يا جماعة 

أنا ب أرد فى التقييمات *​


----------



## soul & life (28 سبتمبر 2016)

يا خبر ابيض ازاى يحصل كده تتمموا الخطوبة ومتروحيش تشوفى بيته ساكن فين  اعتقد بابا وماما اتعلموا فيكى كتير يا ايرينى معلش  
بس الغريب انه متعلم كويس وبيشتغل شغل كويس على حد قولك ازاى ش عارفين يحسنوا مستوى معيشتهم شوية  كده احنا بنتكلم على حد بخيل ولا هما فعلا ظروفهم صعبة؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 سبتمبر 2016)

*العريس عزمنا تانى للعمارة الل بيبنوها فى العجمى 

عشان نشوف الشقة 

أخوه : الل بيسوق التوناية (عربة سيرفيس) وصلنى أنا و بابا و ماما مع العريس 

لاقينا العمارة مبنى فيها أرضى (جاهز للسكن) _ دور أول (عل المحارة_ لأخيه الأكبر) _ دور تانى على الطوب الأحمر للعريس 

كانت عائلته كلها فى انتظارنا و معاهم كمان : خطيب أخته الكبيرة 

كانت العمارة أودامها جنينة 

جلست فيها مع أهلى و مع العريس وأبوه و خطيب أخته 

و جهزوا 2 شيشة (واحدة لأبوه و واحدة لخطيب أخته) 

و كانت قاعدة رغى _ كلام عام _ مع شم روائح الشيشة

العريس : انا كنت باشرب سجاير و شيشة و بطلت 

أنا : ديه توبة و لا فقر ؟

القاعدة إتقلبت ضحك 

ثم أخدنا الى الدور الثانى ليرينا تفاصيل الشقة 

(وقع فى اتنين مهندسين _ أنا و بابا)

لاقيت البلكونة فيها شرخ كبير فى حذا البلكونة مع الحجرة 

فقولت له : انهو مهندس أهبل عمل تنفيذ الحديد هنا ؟؟

بابا بص لى وبعدين قال : لها حل 

قولت : حل إيه ؟؟ دا لازم بلاطة البلكونة و الحجرة تتكسر و تتعمل من الأول 

العريس : أكسر إيه ؟؟ لا مش ممكن 

أنا : ديه فى منتهى الخطورة 

بابا بص لى تانى 

قولت له : إيه ؟ ما انتاش شايف ؟؟

و بعدين فرجنا على حجرة تانية و قال (العريس) : أنا لفيت العمود دا عشان أنا غيرت فى التصميم المعمارى عن الدورين الل تحت منى 

قولت له : بتهزر ؟؟ دا خطأ جسيم _ العمود لازم يتنفذ صح _ دا شغل عمال مش شغل مهندسين

بابا بص لى تانى 

قولت له : إيه بأة ؟ السقف ح يقع علينا  و البلكونة ح تقع بيا

المهم جينا نروح بيتنا _ ما لاقيناش أى مواصلات نهائى 

العجمى زحمة جدا 

العريس جاب لنا تاكسى و دفع له 25 جنيه 

لما روحنا البيت كانت الدنيا ليل و كنت مجهدة جدا 

أخدت دوش و نمت من غير عشا

تعالى اتعشى 

لا _ عايزة أنام 


و فى الصباح قولت لبابا و ماما : إعملوا إعتباركم بعد الجواز ح أزوركم فى الاعياد :2:

ديه 25 جنيه يابا :new6::new6:

صمت رهيب من بابا و ماما 

يتبع​

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]عندى إحساس ان أهلك مش عايزين يخلصوا منك بالجواز*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]واضح أنهم كانوا عايزين يولعوا فيكى

:t11::t11::t11:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و جهزوا 2 شيشة (واحدة لأبوه و واحدة لخطيب أخته)
> 
> *​








:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## gaser2 (28 سبتمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 سبتمبر 2016)

*فى أحد الأيام : فرح إبنة خالى 

ماما عزمته على الفرح (فى الكنيسة يعنى مش ح يكلف حاجة)

كان هو بيشتغل بعد الضهر فى مكتبة (كتابة عل الآلة الكاتبة، و تصوير) 

لكن كان ممكن ياخد اجازة 

اتفقت معاه انى اقابله فى كنيسة قريبة من المكتبة الل بيعمل فيها و اروح الفرح انا و هو مع بعض 

و كان معادنا الساعة 8 بالليل (الفرح كان 9 بالليل) 

روحت قبل المعاد ب 10 دقايق (7:50)

الكنيسة كانت فاضية 

و الحوش ما فيهوش غيرى أنا و الغفير 

فضلت مستنياه لغاية 8:30

طلعت برة الكنيسة أتصل بيه من محل جنب الكنيسة (ما كانش فيه موبايلات وقتها)

اتصلت بيه على تليفون المكتبة (ما فيش حد بيرد) 

اتصلت فى بيته : ردت اخته الكبيرة

قولت :هو جاى و لا لاة ؟؟_ يصح يسيبنى استناه كل دا ؟؟ استناه و لا امشى يعنى ؟؟

قالت لى ح اتصل بيه و اكلمه 

قولت لها ح اتصل بيكى كمان خمس دقايق 

اتصلت بيها فقالت : هو جاى لك دلوقتى 

قولت لها : عرفتى تكلميه يعنى _ حاجة غريبة مع إن تليفون المكتبة ما بيردش 

طبعا فهمت إنه مأنتخ فى البيت جنبها _ العفاريت ركبتنى 

المهم

جه فعلا الساعة 8:50 (يعنى أنا ساعة واقفة فى حوش الكنيسة و الغفير بيتفرج عليا)

مش لابس لبس يناسب انه رايح فرح 

كان لابس بنطلون جينز متبهدل و جاى عرقان و حران :smil13:

دا منظر واحد رايح فرح ؟؟ دا الل انا قولته ليه 

ليه كدة يعنى ؟ هو انت كنت سالف بدلة الخطوبة و لا ايه ؟؟ كنت تيجى بيها 

فقال : لا اصل الدنيا حر 

كنت تيجى بالبنطلون و القميص مش لازم الجاكت و تحط اى برفان و كنت تستحمى قبل ما تنزل _ دا منظر ؟؟

انت راجع من صب خرسانة ؟؟ - دا انت كأنك جاى من موقع عمل - ريحة عرقك جايبة حوش الكنيسة كله 

و هو كل دا ساكت 

انت ما بتردش ليه ؟؟

ساكت برضوا  

المهم روحنا الفرح مع بعض و انا فى قمة النرفزة 

طبعا بعد الفرح هو روح لبيته و أنا روحت مع أهلى 

قولت لبابا و ماما : شكله عِرَّة _ أنا مش فاهمة عمل كدة ليه ؟

و كنت متضايقة جدا 

بابا و ماما قالوا فى صوت واحد : هو شكله يفضح فعلا 

قولت لهم : إحنا فيها 

بابا : استنى له شوية يا بنتى 


يتبع​*​


----------



## grges monir (28 سبتمبر 2016)

شكلة  كان صبى مهندس ههههه
انا فاكر لما كنت خاطب
لما كنا نيجى نخرج كنت استعد قبليها بساعة مع انى سريع جدا فى كل حاجة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> دا منظر واحد رايح فرح ؟؟ دا الل انا قولته ليه
> 
> كنت تيجى بالبنطلون و القميص مش لازم الجاكت و تحط اى برفان و كنت تستحمى قبل ما تنزل _ دا منظر ؟؟
> ...


:t11::t11::t11:

*[FONT=&quot]تصدقى بأية ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هتصدقى إن شاء الله ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة أنا لو واحدة قالت لى البوقين دول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كنت بأى مفك وجنب حاجبها وعلمتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]دلوقتى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فهمت لية بابا كان يخلص منك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عنده حق ... شيل يا عم ..ريحنا منها ومن طولة لسانها 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]من أعمالكم سُلِّطَ عليكم[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*:t11::t11::t11:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2016)

grges monir قال:


> شكلة  كان صبى مهندس ههههه


 *[FONT=&quot]دى بتقولك كان شغال تايبست فى مكتبة بعد الضهر *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الظاهر انه كان مهندس (كى بورد) أو خريج هندسة (ويندوز)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رايح معاها الفرح وهو عامل ( سكرين سيفر )[/FONT]*​
:t11::t11::t11:​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 سبتمبر 2016)

*الملافظ سعد يا عبعال قصدي يا ايرو 
احرجتشي الراجل مش كدا 
متابعة طوابير العرسان دا 
وبرضوا مستنية قصة ابو الولا 
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (28 سبتمبر 2016)

بصوا خلونا نتفق أن أهل الاستاذة ايرينى بيحبوها جدا جداً
ومن محبتهم ليها كانوا عايزين يفرحوا* فيها* ههههههه اسف كان عايزين يفرحوا *بيها *
ويا اخت ايرينى زمن التسعينات بيختلف عن هذا الزمن هو يمكن متعود 
*



قولت لها : عرفتى تكلميه يعنى _ حاجة غريبة مع إن تليفون المكتبة ما بيردش 

طبعا فهمت إنه مأنتخ فى البيت جنبها _ العفاريت ركبتنى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

وبصراحة يا استاذه ايرينى أنا لو حد قال الكلام داة لى انا كنت غيرت ديكور وجهة كله وكنت خليت أحسن جراح تجميل فى مصر يحتار فى استرجاعه كما كان فى سابق عهده القديم 

[/B]


> *العريس جاب لنا تاكسى و دفع له 25 جنيه *


يا نهار اسود داة احنا فى الزمن الهباب دلوقتى مقدرش اخذ تاكسى بخمسة جنية ويقوم يدفع 25 جنية زمان 
لا راجل محترم 


لا شخصية هذا العريس محترم جداً بدليل التصرف الواضح فى التاكسى وانه جلبه ودفع 25 جنية 
انسان محترم جدا والدليل على كده سكوته الدائم فيما كنت تتكلمين عنه
غير كده انسان وقف ضد ذاته البشرية وبطل سجائر وشيشة 
وغير كده مبسوط مادياً

أنتِ تحمدى ربنا ان بنات اليومين دولت على الفيس بوك ومش بيقرواء الكلام داة
كان جاءوا لكى هنا وكنتى الان فى خبر كان وأخواتها وبنت عمها 


> * و تمت الخطوبة بالفعل فى منزلنا السعيد يوم 3/7/1998 *


من غير مشاكل .؟كيف داة.؟
*



			و كانت أول مرة نشوف بيتهم 

روحنا 

حارة جوة حارة جوة حارة جوة جوة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الفقر مش عيب 
*


> *و أنا رايحة آخر شياكة و جذمة بكعب
> *


*

دى مشكلة حضرتكِ مش مشكلته هو 
*


> *
> لكن أنا عارفة بابا و ماما : مش بسهولة عندهم فك الخطوبة :cry2:
> 
> هم كمان ما ردوش عليا*


*
هما بصراحة مش موضوع فك الخطوبة 
هما كانوا بيفكروا يفكوا المخ 
وكانوا بيفكروا يغيروا الديكور بتا الوجه كله 
بس هما بيحبوا يسمعوا الست "ام كلثوم"

*[/SIZE]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2016)

*بعديها بكام يوم 

خطوبة أخيه الأصغر 

كانت فى إحدى الكنائس و بعدين فيه حفلة فى بيت العروسة 

طبعا عزمنى و قال : ما فيش داعى لبابا و ماما _ ديه خطوبة يعنى مش فرح 

بابا قال : ماشى (بامتعاض)

قولت لبابا و ماما (فى عدم وجوده) : المفروض بأة إنى آجى بالجينز و ما اعملش شعرى فى الكوافير و آجى لمة شعرى زى الل جاية من صب خرسانة و ما استحماش و ريحة عرقى تجيب آخر ذات نفس حوش الكنيسة ؟؟
و أقول له : أصل الدنيا حر و آجى متأخر ساعة ؟؟؟

طبعا دا كلام : أنا كان لايمكن أعمل كدة 

جه هو أخدنى قبل ميعاد الخطوبة بساعتين !!!

و أخدنى على الكوافير بتاع العروسة، سلمت عليها، و اتعرفت على بعض من أهلها 

و بعدين روحنا على الكنيسة عبال ما العريس و عروسته يتصوروا فى الاستوديو 

حوش الكنيسة مملوء بالمعازيم 

سلمت على أبوه و أمه و أخواته و باركت لهم 

و وقفت معاهم عادى جدا 

فقال لى : تعالى أعرفك على بنت عمى 

فعرفنى عليها _ هى كانت جاية هى و خطيبها _ كانت عادية ليست على درجة من الجمال

و كان بيبص لها بنظرة عاطفيه (تحس ان فيها لهفة على زعل) 

ما كانش باصص لى خالص 

و لما جه يسلم عليها : سلم على كفها بيديه الاثنتين 

طبعا أنا لاحظت _ بس عملت عبيطة 

بعد الخطوبة فى الكنيسة روحت معاه لبيت العروسة 

و كان عشان توصل بيت العروسة لازم تركب حاجة اسمها كارتة 

سألنى : ركبتى الكارتة قبل كدة ؟؟

قولت له : يعنى إيه كارتة ؟؟

فقال : حاجة شبه الحنطور 

روحت أركب الحنطور درجٍ درجٍ






أول مرة أشوف الكارتة 

الفرق بين الحنطور و الكارتة فى السواق _ دا حصان و دا حمار (دا كلامى الموجه له) :new6:

تحس لما تركب الكارتة : إنك راكب عربية كارو








الكارتة وصلت لغاية حتة كدة فى أدغال اسكندرية و بعدين ما دخلتش اكتر من كدة 

حارة جوة حارة جوة زقاق جوة جوة 

نفس شكل بيتهم بس أكثر فقرا 

و دخلت بيت العروسة 

بيت ضيق جدا (عايشين ازاى الناس ديه؟؟_ بيناموا ازاى؟؟)

قعدت جنب خطيبى على أريكة شبه مكسورة (قديمة جدا) 

اتقدم الاكل على اطباق من البلاستيك 

كل طبق فيه ورك فرخة

طب يتاكل ازاى من غير ما يتحط الطبق على ترابيزة 

ما فيش مكان 

يعنى امسك الطبق فى ايد و اكل بالتانية ؟؟و لا ادفس راسى فى الطبق دايركتلى ؟؟

اتفرجت على الناس بتاكل ازاى 

لاقيتهم ماسكين الطبق فى ايد 

و الايد التانية ماسكين وراك الفراخ من الدبوس و رازعين الورك فى بؤهم 

روخر خطيبى عمل كدة 

مالك ما بتاكليش ليه ؟؟

لا لا ما فيش حاجة 

على فكرة عيب ما تاكليش 

مش قادرة الصراحة _ عندى برد فى معدتى _ حاسة ح ارجع هنا و ح اعملك مشكلة _ خلص انت اكلك و روحنى 

و فعلا 

دا الل حصل 

ما قدرتش آكل 

و هو مشى معايا لآخر الحوارى و ركب معايا الكارتة تانى لغاية أول الشارع العمومى و ركبنى تاكسى 

و رجع هو على فرح أخيه 

و أنا روحت البيت 

يتبع​
* ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 سبتمبر 2016)

الكلام ده حقيقي يا بت يا ايريني ولا انتي بتحكي فيلم هندي ههههههههههههههه اصل الموضوع كلة عيب في حق الطب والهندسة &#55357;&#56861;
اومال انتي واسرتك ضايفتوا المعازيم في حفلة خطوبتك ازاي وفيييييييين !؟ واكلتوهم اية !!!؟


----------



## gaser2 (29 سبتمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> بابا قال : ماشى (بامتعاض)
> 
> *​




ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2016)

*العريس قعد اسبوعين لا ييجى و لا يتصل 

و انا ما اتصلتش بيه 

بابا و ماما شكوا فيا 

أكيد دبيتى فى الكلام معاه 

لا صدقونى و لا جيت جنبه حتى :new6:

أومال ما بيتصلش ليه ؟

أنا ايش عرفنى يعنى ؟ 

ما تتصلى بيه 

حاضر 

ترن ترن 

اخته الكبيرة ردت 

ازيك يا فلانة و ازى فلان ؟ ما بيتصلش و لا بييجى -- خير ؟ :dntknw:

لا ما فيش حاجة _ هو كويس 

بركة انه بخير _ طب هو موجود 

نايم 

(كانت الساعة 8 بالليل/ كان يوم أحد _ أجازة المكتبة)

نايم ؟؟ الساعة 8 بالليل ! _ على العموم سلمى عليه 

لما يصحى ح اخليه يكلمك 

لا لا ما تتعبيهوش _ عشان انا بانام 9 بالليل 

طب مش عايزة حاجة 

لا شكرا 

باى

باى 

________________

بعديها بخمس دقايق 

ترن ترن 

الو 

ازيك يا ايرينى 

صح النوم _ ايه لا بتيجى و لا بتتصل يعنى ؟

لا ابدا كنت زعلان شوية 

ايه الل زعلك 

لا لا حاجات انتى ما لكيش فيها 

طيب _ مش عايز حاجة ؟؟

لا انا جاى الحد الل جاى 

اهلا و سهلا 

باى 

باى 

___________________________

يتبع​

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 سبتمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أكيد دبيتى فى الكلام معاه
> *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 سبتمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


>


:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 سبتمبر 2016)

هاموووت مش قادره أستنى. كملى يا ايرووو


----------



## بايبل333 (29 سبتمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


>


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مسكت نفسى من الضحك على الصورة دى علشان انا عارف ان البيت هيرزعنى شتائم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 سبتمبر 2016)

*جه العريس زيارته 

و روحنا اتمشينا على الكورنيش 

انت يعنى غيبت اسبوعين لا حس و لا خبر

أبدا كنت غضبان 

غضبان ؟ إيه الل غضبك ؟

ما تشغليش بالك 

طيب 

هو إنت بتنام 8 بالليل ؟؟

لا خالص _ أصل لما بأغضب بأنام 

بتهرب من مشكلتك بالنوم _ تصحى تلاقيها مستنياك _  غريبة جدا 

أنا على فكرة ما بحبش الست بتاعتى تشتغل 
 (تغيير مفاجئ للموضوع)
خير ما عملت 

يعنى إنتى موافقة ما تشتغليش بعد الجواز ؟

أيوة _ عادى 

سكت 

_______________


يوم الأحد الل وراه 

و برضوا و احنا بنتمشوا على الكورنيش 

أنا على فكرة بأدى مصروف 50 جنيه فى الشهر لأختى الصغيرة و 250 جنيه لأمى فى الشهر برضوا 

يعنى باقى 80 جنيه ؟

أيوة 

طب 80 جنيه ما يأكلوناش عيش حاف أنا و إنت 

سكوت دامس 

يعنى مش فاهمة يعنى : ح نسجل نفسنا فى اخوة الرب فى الكنيسة و لا ايه ؟؟

سكوت 

انا الحقيقة مش فاهماك معلش _ الاسبوع الل فات قولت انك مش عايزنى اشتغل بعد الجواز 

و الاسبوع دا جاى تقول 80 جنيه ح نعيش بيهم 

انت يعنى بتطفشنى يعنى عشان الدبلة و الانسيال الل انت جبتهم فى الخطوبة ؟؟

لا لا لا ما اقصدش كدة خالص 

يا عم خد حاجتك و حل عنى (و بدات اخلع الدبلة والانسيال من ايدى) 

يا ستى ما اقصدش 

اومال تقصد ايه ؟؟

انا باوصفلك ظروفى 

ظروفك ؟؟

ما قولتش ظروفك ديه لبابا لما جيت اول زيارة ليه ؟؟ _ لا مش فاهماك الصراحة 

سكوت دامس

انت ما بتردش عليا لما باوجهلك اسئلة ليه ؟؟

سكوت دامس 

لا فيه حاجة مش صح 

سكوت دامس 

لا ما هو مش ح أقعد أكلم نفسى كدة يعنى 

سكوت دامس 

يا دي الليلة السودة 

قومت انا كمان سكت و قعدت احلل كلامه فى دقيقتين و انا مبحلقة فى وشه 

تكونش تقصد انك عايزنى اشتغل بعد الجواز و ح تاخد انت مرتبى كله ؟؟

سكوت دامس 

ايوة هى ما تتفهمش غير كدة _ إنت تفاجأت بموافقتى على قعدتى فى البيت _ إنت كنت عايزها تيجى منى إنى أصر على العمل _ و طبعا كنت ح تعمل نفسك بتتنازل تنازل كبير جدا عشان توافق على إنى أشتغل _ قعدت تفكر انت و اهلك الاسبوع الل فات دا كله و ألفت قصص مصروف أختك و أمك _ أيوة فعلا لأنك ما قولتليش موضوع مصاريفك الاسبوع الل فات_ أيوة هى كدة _ هى وضحت

سكوووووووووت 

لا أنا كدة بأكلم نفسى 

سكووووووووووووت 

إنت فيه إيه ؟؟ ما ترد عليا ؟؟ أنا صح و لا غلط ؟

سكوووووووووت 

لزومه ايه اللف و الدوران ؟؟ :thnk0001:

سكوووووووووت 

أنا عايزة أروح 

و فعلا روحت البيت 

و فى السكة _ ما فيش داعى تطلع البيت _ روح انت _ باى 

باى 


دخلت البيت

إيه فين خطيبك؟

قولت له يروح بيته 

ليه ؟

حصل كيت و كيت 

إنتى ازاى تقلعى الدبلة و الانسيال من غير ما ترجعى لنا _ إفرضى قال : ما اخدتش منها حاجة ؟؟

ما يقول _ و هو مالوش حاجة عندنا 

ما تدخليناش فى مشاكل _ إياكى تعملى الحركة ديه تانى 

حاضر 

هو التحليل الل انا عملته : صح ؟

اكييييييد تحليلك صح 100% 

ايه رأيكم طا؟؟

سكووووووووت 

لا بأة - هو ساكت و انتوا ساكتين _ دا إيه المرار دا ؟؟ :new2:

يتبع ​
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> انا الحقيقة مش فاهماك معلش _ الاسبوع الل فات قولت انك مش عايزنى اشتغل بعد الجواز
> ...






​​


----------



## بايبل333 (30 سبتمبر 2016)

أنا مش قادر افهم حاجة انتى بتتكلمى وهو بيسكت 
أحنا فى المنتدى نعمل اى .؟
نخمن تفكيره .؟
نحلل موقف واحنا مش عارفيين اى هو.؟

على العموم يا ست الكل هو ربنا بيحبه جداً داة 
داة انا لو منه كنت عملت اللى ابليس ميفكرش يعمله :act23:


ادخلى على الباقى يا ستى ادخلى


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2016)

:t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## oesi no (30 سبتمبر 2016)

23 صفحة قرتهم فى ضهر بعض 
ظاهرة نادرة الحدوث 
اجتماع الكنيسة محضرتوش 
واحد مستنى ف الشارع وعمال يتصل وانا اكنسل 
فطستونى ضحك &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2016)

oesi no قال:


> 23 صفحة قرتهم فى ضهر بعض
> ظاهرة نادرة الحدوث
> اجتماع الكنيسة محضرتوش
> واحد مستنى ف الشارع وعمال يتصل وانا اكنسل
> فطستونى ضحك ����


*ولسة ما خفي كان اعظم 
مع ايريني مش هاتقدر تغمض عينيك :smile02*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 سبتمبر 2016)

يعنى باباكى كان عارف أن مرتبه 380 جنيه و كان موافق ! 

هئ 380 تفتح بيت أصلا ؟. بخصوص تحليلك مش عأرفا الحقيقه. أنا الحاجه الوحيده إلى كانت هتيجئ فئ مخئ انه مش عايز يكمل و عائزها تيجى منك .. لكن فكره انك تشتغلئ و يأخذ مرتبك و يعملها بفلم كائنها رغبتك ذى مجتش فئ مخئ نهاااائ و لا عائزه تيجى هههههههههه ....  المهم خلصت إزائ ؟


----------



## WooDyy (30 سبتمبر 2016)

لطيف اوي الغرور ده .. 

لا مش لطيف اوي :/ ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أكتوبر 2016)

*

(بعد ما اخدت تعليمات _صارمة _ بعدم صد العريس)

جه العريس كالمعتاد يوم الأحد الل وراه 

و اتمشينا برضوا عل الكورنيش 

الحقيقة يا إيرينى عايز أكون صريح معاكى 

خير ؟  

انتى عارفة ان ممكن اى شاب يمر بقصة حب فى حياته و تفشل 

اه طبعا بتحصل 

اصل الصراحة انا كنت باحب بنت عمى 

و ما حصلش نصيب ليه ؟

(فى سرى) ايوة عارفاها الل ثبلت لها عينيك و سلمت عليها بايديك الاتنين فى خطوبة اخوك 

أبوها رفضنى عشان مش جاهز و ح اتجوز كمان سنتين 

هو دا سبب الرفض الوحيد ؟؟

اصل اتقدم لها عريس جاهز 

(فى سرى) ايوة شوفته فى خطوبة اخوك برضو

و ح تتجوز (هى) امتى ؟؟

لا هى اتجوزت خلاص 

امتى ؟

يوم كذا كذا 

(فى سرى)  ايوة ايوة لما كنت غضبان اسبوعين و نايم على نفسك عشان كانت بتقضى شهر العسل 

هو انت زعلان انها اتجوزت ؟ (سؤال غبى طبعا _ ما انا عارفة انه زعلان) 

لا والله 

(فى سرى) عشان كدة كنتوا متسربعين على الخطوبة برغم ان الفرح كمان سنتين _ اه يا جذمة عملتنى كرودية ؟ و واخدنى تعرفنى عليها كمان و انت قاصد تعرفها عليا؟ اه يا جذمة عندك استعداد تدخل بيوت بنات الناس و ممكن كنت تفك الخطوبة لو كانت هى رجعت لك_ اخص :cry2:

انت المفروض تفرح لها _ مش كدة ؟؟

ما انا فرحان لها والله

يخربيت كذبك (فى سرى) 

على العموم : ننسى ما فات و لنمتد لما هو قدام

يعنى انتى مش زعلانة انى كنت باحب قبل كدة ؟؟

لا و ازعل ليه ؟ مش موضوع وانتهى ؟؟ و لا لسة ما انتهاش ؟

لا انتهى 

لكن لو عايزنى ازعل و كل واحد فينا يروح لحاله : احنا فيها 

على فكرة : البنت الل بتفك الخطوبة بتبقى سمعتها وحشة 

(فى سرى) الكلمة ديه فيها فك خطوبة يا جذمة 

فى الاحياء الشعبية و العشوائيات : صح كلامك 

لكن فى الاحياء الراقية : و لا ليها ايتها تأثير 

و انتهى الحوار 

يتبع​​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أكتوبر 2016)

*و فى آخر زيارة 

كان حوار من نوع آخر 

برضوا على الكورنيش 

أحب يا ايرينى أكون صريح معاكى برضوا عشان تعرفى كل حاجة عنى 

احكى 

انتى عارفة ان كل الشباب قبل الجواز يعنى بيبقى ليهم علاقات كدة 

مش فاهمة : ايه علاقات كدة ديه ؟؟

يعنى علاقات مع ستات 

ستات !

ايوة عادى 

و للتوضيح اكثر : تقصد علاقات جنسية ؟

أيوة عادى 

عادى !

كل الشباب كدة قبل الجواز و بيتوبوا بعد الجواز

كلهم ؟

أيوة طبعا 

هو من امتى انت بتقابل الستات دول ؟

من اولى كليه 

أولى ! يعنى 18 سنة مثلا 

أيوة 

لغاية النهاردة ؟

لا من أربع شهور 

بجد ؟

اشمعنى يعنى أربع شهور دا زهد يعنى ؟

لا عشان أنا خطبتك 

بس إحنا مخطوبين من 3 شهور مش من 4 !! _ وانت قولت ان الشباب بيتوبوا بعد الجواز مش بعد الخطوبة 

طب سؤال : هو ليه انت بتحكى لى الحكاية الغريبة ديه ؟ _ انا كان لا يمكن اعرفها _ بتقولها ليا ليه ؟

يعنى صراحة 

سؤال تانى معلش : هو انتوا بتلاقوا الستات دول فين ؟

سكوووووووووووووووووت دامس 

(رجعنا للسكوت تانى)

طب سؤال يعنى : انت بتقول ان كل الشباب كدة صح ؟؟

صح 

يعنى اخوية انا كدة ؟

اكيد 

و أبوية؟

أكيد

استحااااااااااااااااااااااااااالة 

لا انتى بس الل خام 

خام !

هم تلاقيهم مش بيحكوا لك 

أيوة أيوة افتكرت لما أختك قالت على أخوك الصغير لما خطب : كويس عشان يتوب 

و انا الل باحسب ح يبطل سجاير 

طب انا ح اقولك على حاجة 

انا ح احكى لابوية الحكاية ديه ممكن ؟

اه طبعا عادى 

بس اعتقد و الله اعلم انه ح يفك الخطوبة دايركتلى 

لا يمكن يا بنتى : كل الشباب كدة 

معلش طب ح اسألك سؤال معلش

هو الل الواحد اتربى عليه فى الكنيسة من عفة و طهارة : دا ايه ؟

يا بنتى الشاب الل ما لوش علاقات قبل الجواز : مش راجل 

مش راجل ! أها دا يبقى الرُسُل كلهم مش رجالة بأة 

دول رُسُل : إحنا مالنا 

و الرهبان مش رجالة ؟؟

دول رهبان : إحنا مالنا 

هم اترهبنوا و هم فى الكلية ؟؟ _ ما انت بدأت علاقات من أيام الكلية _ كانوا بيعملوا إيه من سن البلوغ لغاية الرهبنة ؟؟

سكوووووووووووووووووووووووت دااااااااااااامس 

سؤال تانى معلشى : هو انت تعرف الستات دول ؟

سكوووووووووووووووووووووووت دااااااااااااامس 

طب سؤال تانى : هو انت ما خفتش من الايدز ؟

ما فيش ايدز فى مصر 

معلومة غلط حضرتك _ فى عنبر مخصوص فى مستشفى (كذا فى اسكندرية) لمرضى الايدز 

بجد ؟ و الله اول مرة اعرف 

و احنا فى السكة للبيت قولت له : روح انت بأة عشان اتكلم مع أبوية و اشوف ايه 

ماشى 

باى 

باى 


يتبع ​​*


----------



## grges monir (1 أكتوبر 2016)

هتروحى تقولى لابوكى هو قاللى انة بيعمل علاقات وبطل عشان خطبنى هههه
ابوكى كدة هيقولك ربنا كدة هيكتبلك قصر فى الجنة ههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أكتوبر 2016)

هههههههه باباكى هيقول بركأتك يا أرينئ الراجل تاب على أيدك هههههههههههه
اعتقد إلى هيحرق باباكى حتت انه قالك عإدى تقولى لباباكى. و أن إكيد باباكى و إخوكى كدا....
ممكن يبقى شأب غلظ و تاب و عرف حجم غلطه و يحكى لخطيبته لكن مش بالأسلوب دا!!! 
ياله مستنيه النهائه بتاعت. الأستاذ


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أكتوبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *جه العريس زيارته
> 
> و روحنا اتمشينا على الكورنيش
> *​





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *جه العريس كالمعتاد يوم الأحد الل وراه
> و اتمشينا برضوا عل الكورنيش
> ​*





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و فى آخر زيارة
> كان حوار من نوع آخر
> برضوا على الكورنيش
> ​*








​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أكتوبر 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]إيرينى*​*[FONT=&quot] ... الولة دة عمره ما مشى مع "قطة" [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وبنت عمه دهين عمرها ما حست بيه ولا حتى عبرته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعمه رفض لأسباب تانية خااااالص ليس من ضمنها فترة تجهيز شقته[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أكتوبر 2016)

*رديت فى التقييمات*​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أكتوبر 2016)

*رجعت حكيت لبابا الحديث بالتفصيل الممل 

الواد دا ما يدخلش البيت تانى 

بجد ؟؟

ليكى رأى تانى ؟

إزاى يعنى _ دا انا ما صدقت _تحب اتصل بيه اقول له ما فيش نصيب 

لا انا الل ح اقول له 

فاتصل ببيته فى ساعتها 

ردت اخته الكبيرة : ألو 

قولى لفلان ما فيش نصيب 

ايه الل حصل ؟ فيه ايه ؟؟

إسأليه 

و قفل السكة فى وشها 

بعدها باسبوع _ جرس الباب بيضرب 

فتحنا : لاقينا أخوه الاكبر و اخته الكبيرة و اخته الاصغر

اهلا و سهلا 

قاعدين فى الصالة مع بابا و ماما و اخى 

دخلت انا اوضتى و معايا اختى 

اخوه (موجها الكلام لبابا) : فيه ايه بس يا باشمهندس ؟

ايه الل فيه ايه ؟ _ دا كلام يتقال ؟ احنا ما يناسبناش الكلام دا ؟؟_ اسف : خدوا دبلتكوا و انسيالكوا 

يا باشمهندس - هو انت بتدور على ملاك ؟

بابا : لا بس مش بادور على ابليس _ مش هو بيقول انه مش بِكر ؟؟ 

ايوة _ كلنا مش بِكر 

بابا : خلاص و احنا رافضينه للسبب دا 

اللا مش انت قبل الجواز كنت كدة

عُمرى 

إنت كدة مش ح تجوز بنتك ابدا 

عنها ما اتجوزت 

خد يا عم حاجتكم وصلها له 

فى عز الحوار : دخلت حجرتى أخواته البنات _ للتكلم معى 

بدأوا بالكلام : دا بيقول اى كلام عبيط _ ما فيش الكلام دا 

من هنا لهنا قولت لهم : ريحوا دماغاتكوا احنا مش مناسبين من الاساس 

مش تعالى منى صدقونى _ بس انا مش ح اسعده و لا هو ح يعرف يسعدنى _أنا مش عارفة أحبه 

ما تصعبوش الموضوع _ أرجوكم 

و أخدوا بعضهم و مشيوا و معاهم الدبلة و الانسيال 

الى هنا و انتهت الخطوبة و الحمد لله*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أكتوبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الى هنا و انتهت الخطوبة و الحمد لله*​


----------



## بايبل333 (1 أكتوبر 2016)

خش يا كبيــــــــــــــــــــــر على الخطوبة التانية الخطوبة اللى جاية حاسس كدة أنها مشوقة 
فكرتينى
أنا أخوى خطب واحدة وكل ما اروح عندهم اتكلم مع امهم تجيب سيرة بنتها التانية ومعرفش ارد عليها بهرب على طول 
مرة قالت لى انت مش بتيجى لى عندئنا فى البيت 
قلت معلش علشان الظروف انا حتى مش لاقى وقت اقدم على كلية تجارة 
قالت لى على طولى فلانة اللى هى اخت العروسة 
قدمت فى معهد وخلصت 
خرجت من الموضوع على طول

شكلى هتورط فيها


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


>



*فين لقب العريس ؟؟ :dntknw:

كدة ح تخلينى ما كملش :2:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2016)

*

عريس رقم 8 

العريس دا جابتهولى خالتى 

هو أحد أقارب لإحدى صديقاتها 

كانت أول زيارة 

جاء هو و قريبته (صديقة خالتى) و خالتى 

العريس كان بيعمل فى إحدى شركات القطاع العام 

أكبر منى ب 10 سنين 

لديه شقة جاهزة للسكن 

جاهز للزواج : لا توجد أى معوقات مادية 

كان نحييييييييييييييييييف جدا جدا جدا 

عضم متلحوس جلد 

و كان عنده جحوظ فى العينين 






ماما (طبيبة) سألته : إنت عملت تحاليل للغدة الدرقية ؟

لا ليه ؟؟

إنت عندك جحوظ فى العينين ملحوظ و نحافة شديدة _ إعمل التحاليل ديه و راحت كاتباهم له فى ورقة 

حاضر 

كانت الغريب فى الزيارة إنه كان جايب معاه إيصالات لمرتبه من أول ما اتعين 

عشان أتفرج على الأساسى و المتغير و الحوافز و العلاوات 

أيوة صدقونى 

و أعطاها لبابا يشوفها 

بابا قعد يفر فيها بسرعة 

إنتوا المتغير عندكوا : معقول 

أيوة و العلاوة حضرتك _ طب أخدت بالك من الحوافز _ ديه بتزيد كل سنة 

المهم كانت الحوارات كلها : كلام عام 


بابا قال له ح نرد عليك الاسبوع الجاى عن طريق فلانة (خالتى) 

اتفقنا 

انتهت الزيارة 

ماما على طول قالت : لا مش موافقة _ من غير تحاليل : الواد دا عنده الغدة الدرقية -لا لا لا 

و انتهى الموضوع سريعا 

لم يأخذ غير زيارة واحدة *​


----------



## بايبل333 (2 أكتوبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> عريس رقم 8
> 
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> * إنت عندك جحوظ فى العينين ملحوظ و نحافة شديدة _ إعمل التحاليل ديه و راحت كاتباهم له فى ورقة *​






​ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فين لقب العريس ؟؟ :dntknw:
> 
> كدة ح تخلينى ما كملش :2:
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]الولة العريث دهون يصلح له أكتر من لقب وأنا محتار فيه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مقترحاتى أهى وأنتى أختارى لك أسم 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عريس ( السكوت الدامس )
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عريس (الكورنيش)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عريس (صبة الخرسانة) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ودة أفشخ تعليق قريته وضحكت عليه يومين ورا بعض) 
[/FONT]*​:t11::t11::t11:​[/FONT]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أكتوبر 2016)

*



لا يمكن يا بنتى : كل الشباب كدة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا بقي مش هقولك كل لاني هتهاجم جامد
مش كل الشباب ولا كل البنات وحشين
بس اغلب البنات كمان كده بس ميبانش عليهم 

اتعلمت دلوقت للاسف اكشفهم وبقيت ماشي بتف علي نص اللي يقابلوني 
منكرش اني خلاص بقيت معقد 
واني فقدت الثقه في الناس 
كنت هكتبها النساء 
بس بردو مش عايز اتهاجم
الكلام ده طالع من تجارب لناس اغلبكم ممكن يحلف انهم قديسين 


يلا اهم مبقوش معانا بس خدو حاجات كانت حلوه وصافيه جوايا 
مبقاش فيا غير شك وشر وكره 

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أكتوبر 2016)

يعنى عريس 8 أتقلب بسرعه ... هو أنتئ كنت وقت العرسان دول طالبه فئ الكليه ؟ و لا كنتى اتخرجتى و بتشتغلى ؟


----------



## بايبل333 (2 أكتوبر 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يعنى عريس 8 أتقلب بسرعه ... هو أنتئ كنت وقت العرسان* دول طالبه فئ الكليه ؟* و لا كنتى اتخرجتى و بتشتغلى ؟



دى كانت طالبة عريس 30:30:30:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أكتوبر 2016)

*

عريس رقم 9

العريس دا جابتهولى خالتى برضوا 

كان أكبر منى ب 6 سنين

خريج كلية تجارة  

شاب شكله حلو _ جسمه لا رفيع و لا تخين 

بيشتغل فى قطاع خاص _ مرتب معقول 

جاء البيت أول مرة و معاه خالتى فقط ما جابش حد من عائلته 

اخذ ينظر الى الصور المعلقة على كل حائط 

(العدرا / مار جرجس / مار مينا / البابا كيرلس)

تحس إنه عصبى شوية (نرفوز) لأنه كان عمال يجز على أسنانه بطريقة ملفتة للنظر 

القاعدة كانت كلام عام 

بابا سأله : بتروح كنيسة ايه ؟

كنيسة سيدى بشر 

احنا جه فى بالنا انها كنيسة مار مرقس الرسول و البابا بطرس الرسول فى سيدى بشر 

مشى العريس و واضح عليه علامات الرضا 

اقترح العريس اننا نيجى نتفرج على شقته : الاسبوع القادم 

و قد كان 

روحنا الشقة : فى الدور التامن من غير اسانسير 

ماما تعبت جدا (عشان طخينة)

المهم 

الشقة اوضتين و صالة محندأة (صغيرة) 

و احنا عنده 

بابا قال له : شقة جميلة بس ما فيش إمكانية إنك تجيب فى الادوار الأولى طالما ما فيش أسانسير ؟

رد : لا 

أنا سألت عنك فى كنيسة مرقس و بطرس : ما حدش يعرفك _ مين أب إعترافك 

لا أنا ما بأروحش الكنيسة ديه 

أومال بتروح كنيسة إيه ؟؟

كنيسة كذا فى سيدى بشر (بروتستانت)

احنا عايزين الفرح يكون فى الكنيسة الارثوذكسية 

لا لا لا _ كهنوت و كلام من دا لا 

بس احنا ارثوذكس 

فبدأ بإنه يعيب فى بعض من إيمانيات الارثوذكس مثل الاعتراف و الميرون و الشفاعة و قال فى وشنا : دا تخلف 

وش كدة 

لم ندخل معه فى مناقشة 

غير اننا بدا على وجوهنا الضيق من الكلام 

بابا قال له : حنرد عليك عن طريق فلانة (خالتى)

و طبعا كان الرد بالرفض 

ليس لأنه بروتستانتى و نحن أرثوذكس لكن لأسلوبه الفظ فى تعبيره عن رفضه لما نؤمن به و لرفضه التام لاتمام الزواج بالكنيسة الارثوذكسية*
​​


----------



## WooDyy (3 أكتوبر 2016)

هما كام واحد بس علشان نبقي عارفين ؟!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أكتوبر 2016)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * يلا اهم مبقوش معانا بس خدو حاجات كانت حلوه وصافيه جوايا
> مبقاش فيا غير شك وشر وكره
> 
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]أنت غلطااااان ... الحياة تجارب .. ولو كل تجربة هتاكل منك حتة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش هيتبقى من  "عياد" حاجة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]حب نفسك الأول علشان تقدر تحب الناس أو تطلب حبهم .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعتز بذاتك – مهما حدث - ولا تفقد فيها الثقة  [/FONT]*​ 


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> بابا قال له : شقة جميلة بس ما فيش إمكانية إنك تجيب فى الادوار الأولى طالما ما فيش أسانسير ؟
> 
> رد : لا
> *​​


 *[FONT=&quot]عيل طِحشْ ...عبارة عن جاموسة بترد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لسان حاله بيقوله : ( هى دى و إن كان عاجبك ) :smil8:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]خشى على اللى بعده علشان أنا مستنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس ياواش يا واش علينا ... علشان دة محتاج قعدة قراية على رواقة 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​


WooDyy قال:


> هما كام واحد بس علشان نبقي عارفين ؟!


 *[FONT=&quot]هما ( حسب الذاكرة ) 30 عريس إن شاء الله 
[/FONT]*​:a4:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## بايبل333 (3 أكتوبر 2016)

*



عريس رقم 9

العريس دا جابتهولى خالتى برضوا 

كان أكبر منى ب 6 سنين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أنت عمرك 18 عام...؟



 خريج كلية تجارة  

أنقر للتوسيع...



زميل دفعة 



 شاب شكله حلو _ جسمه لا رفيع و لا تخين 

أنقر للتوسيع...



وكمان ؟؟؟ 




بيشتغل فى قطاع خاص _ مرتب معقول 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا داة عريس لقطة 
*


> *جاء البيت أول مرة و معاه خالتى فقط ما جابش حد من عائلته
> 
> اخذ ينظر الى الصور المعلقة على كل حائط
> 
> ...


*

لا يا استاذة ايرينى كان جعان جداً جداً وحضراتكم لا قدمتوا لا ساقع ولا حتى سخن البخل معروف عنكم 
داة انا شفت فار عندئكم مرة بيجرى وعمال يقول الحقونى الناس اللى جوة عايزين ياكلونى 



 ماما تعبت جدا (عشان طخينة)

أنقر للتوسيع...


مش مشكلته دى مشكلتكم 

*


> *
> بابا قال له : شقة جميلة بس ما فيش إمكانية إنك تجيب فى الادوار الأولى طالما ما فيش أسانسير ؟
> 
> رد : لا *


*

انسان صريح لا بتاع لف ولا دوران 
*


> *
> كنيسة كذا فى سيدى بشر (بروتستانت)
> 
> احنا عايزين الفرح يكون فى الكنيسة الارثوذكسية
> ...


*
المحبة تحتمل كل شىء 


*


> *ليس لأنه بروتستانتى و نحن أرثوذكس لكن لأسلوبه الفظ فى تعبيره عن رفضه لما  نؤمن به و لرفضه التام لاتمام الزواج بالكنيسة الارثوذكسية*


*
**ليس لأنه بروتستانتى
**و لرفضه التام لاتمام الزواج بالكنيسة الارثوذكسية
*
*ليس لأنه بروتستانتى
**و لرفضه التام لاتمام الزواج بالكنيسة الارثوذكسية
**ليس لأنه بروتستانتى
**و لرفضه التام لاتمام الزواج بالكنيسة الارثوذكسية

:big33::big33::big33:
*


----------



## grges monir (3 أكتوبر 2016)

موضوع ايرينى دليل ان العنوسة ف مصر موضوع فنكوش
لما نفر واحد جالة عشر عرسان يبقى يجى منين  عدم الجواز بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس انا عندى اختين لسة مش اتجوزوا ههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 أكتوبر 2016)

*

عريس رقم 10

العريس دا جابتهولى إحدى زميلاتى فى العمل 

و قالت لى أنا ما أعرفوش و مش ح آجى فى أول مقابلة 

دا كان زميل الكلية لدكتور الاسنان بتاعى

مين د. الاسنان ؟ 

د. فلان الفلانى 

لا انا ما اعرفوش _ طيب دكتور الاسنان دا يعرفه ؟؟

كان يعرفه لغاية التخرج و بعدين كل واحد راح لحاله 

اتخرج من امتى ؟

من 15 سنة 

يعنى اكبر منى ب 12 سنة 

بس غنى على فكرة : مليونير و عايش فى امريكا و و 

ممممممممممم طب انا ح اقابله ازاى ؟؟

اتفقى انتى و د. فلان 

لا يا شيخة _ بتهزرى ؟؟

باقولك ما اعرفوش 

المهم كان الحل الوحيد انه ياخد تليفون البيت و يتفق معانا احنا 

ترن ترن 

أنا د. فلان (العريس)

بابا : أهلا و سهلا 

و اتفقوا إنه ييجى البيت فى أول زيارة 

و قد كان 

كانت مشيته أنوثية و كلامه أنوثى و حركة دراعاته أنوثية و جسمه انوثى ما كانش فاضل له غير ثديين و يبقى واحدة ست 

طبعا ما عجبش بابا خااااااااااالص 

العريس طلب إنه ينزل يتمشى معايا أنا لوحدنا 

بابا رفض و قال له : من أول زيارة كدة ؟ مش لما يبقى فى خطوبة الأول ؟

فوجه العريس كلامه لى : انتشى (انتى) عاجبك الكلام الل بيقوله باباكشى دشا  (باباكى دا)؟ 

قال الجملة ديه بأنوثة رهيبة مع حركة دراع تحس إن ملكة الاغراء بتتكلم 

انت فاكر يعنى انى ح اعترض على كلام بابايا دا ؟

افرضى عايز اقولك سر ؟

سر !! 

ما هو ما ينفعشى كدشة (كدة)

انتشوا (انتوا) رجعيين جدشا (جدا) على فكرة 

احنا مش فى امريكا _ احنا فى مصر 

انا مستعجل عل الجواز عشان راجع امريكا كمان شهر 

يعنى ح تتجوزوا فى اد ايه ؟

اسبوعين 

اه فى الحالة ديه جيب شقة بإسم ايرينى ب 250 ألف جنيه 

كام ؟؟

زى ما قولت لك كدة و تتكتب بإسم إيرينى 

إزاى يعنى ؟

دا شرطى 

فوجه العريس كلامه لى تانى : انتشى عاجبك الكلام الل بيقوله باباكشى دشا (باباكى دا)؟ 

صدقنى أنا شايفة إن بابا متساهل معاك _ المفروض الشقة تبقى ب 500 ألف جنيه (الكلام دا كان سنة 2000_ يعنى قيمة الشقة ديه حاليا ب حوالى 10 مليون على الاقل)

العريس اتجنن 

لا ما  ينفعش كدشة دا تشعقيد (تعقيد)

دا الل عندنا 

طب أنا ح أمشى 

مع السلامة 

و انتهت الزيارة 

و بعد انتهاء الزيارة : بابا قال عليه كلمة عيب تتقال فى المنتدى :2:

بعديها العريس راح قال لدكتور الاسنان (الل تعرفه زميلتى) اننا ناس بنتأمر عل العرسان و عايزين كيت و كيت 

اوم زميلتى نشرت انى واحدة باتأمر عل العرسان فى أرجاء الشركة :smil13:

:t11:
​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أكتوبر 2016)

اخث عليكى يا ارينى -- ازاى منزلتشيشى معاه و عرفتشى السر إيه الى كان عايز يقولوا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و طلعتشى كمان متشئامره على العرسان هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بايبل333 (4 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## بايبل333 (4 أكتوبر 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اخث عليكى يا ارينى -- ازاى منزلتشيشى معاه و عرفتشى السر إيه الى كان عايز يقولوا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> و طلعتشى كمان متشئامره على العرسان هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




هو كان شكله عايز يقولها هو الراجل بيكون ازاى...؟:smil16:


----------



## بايبل333 (4 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أكتوبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> العريس طلب إنه ينزل يتمشى معايا أنا لوحدنا
> 
> افرضى عايز اقولك سر ؟
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]ما السر أنكشف وبان ... بس دة كان عايز يتمشى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش كنتى أخدتى فسحتيه يا إيرينى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يمكن كان عايز يعمل بيبيي !!
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6:[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أكتوبر 2016)

*


عريس رقم 11

العريس دا جه عن طريق ذات نفس الدكتورة الل جابت لى العريس (7) الل اتخطبت له

هى الدكتورة ما تعرفش العريس 

لكن تعرف أمه من الكنيسة فى اجتماع السيدات 

تعرفها بس يعنى عمرها ما دخلت بيتها 

أم العريس (أرملة) عندها ولد وحيد  (العريس)

عندهم محل (لا اتذكر كان ايه حكايته _ تقريبا كان بويات أو أدوات نظافة _ مش فاكرة حقيقى)

العريس وفق كلامها (خريج كلية التجارة)

صغير السن (أكبر منى فى حدود 5 أو 6 سنين)

أم العريس لما عرفت من الدكتورة صاحبة ماما : ان ماما عندها بنتين 

قالت : أنا عايزة إبنى ينقى بينهم (بينى أنا و أختى) :11azy:
و ماما وافقت ييجى البيت و ينقى :heat:

أختى هاجت و ماجت و قلبت الدنيا :01964E~163:

أنا و لا أى تأثير (كالمعتاد) :big4:

جه العريس و معاه مامته 

شوفته أنا و أختى من باب أوضتنا 

العريس طويل و عريض : جسيم أبيض اللون 

و قابلناه احنا الاتنين 

الأم عمالة تتكلم تتكلم و العريس و لا نفس 

أختى ما بتسكتش : هو العريس ساكت ما بيتكلمش ليه ؟؟

العريس ساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكت خااااااااااااااااالص 

العريس شكله مش طبيعى (عبيط) 

لما اختى اتكلمت شجعتنى اتكلم فسألت : هو العريس طبيعى ؟

أم العريس بدأت فى البكاء :36_1_4:

فأوضحت انه فعلا مش طبيعى (عبيط) 

و إن الل ح تتجوزه ح تكتب بإسمها كل ما تملك (المحل و الشقة (فى منطقة اسبورتنج) و كل ما تملكه فى البنك من أموال (يتعدى المليون جنيه) ) كل ما تريده ان تطمئن على ابنها قبل موتها و ألا تتركه وحيدا 

سكتنا كلنا و ما كناش عارفين نقول لها ايه 

طبعا العريس اترفض 

بس انا الل جننى : أخد كلية تجارة ازاى ؟ :36_19_1:

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أكتوبر 2016)

:t11::t11::t11::t11:
*[FONT=&quot]أنا قريت قصة العريس دى على تلات مرات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كل مرة أقفل من كتر الضحك .. والناس اللى أتفرجت عليا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرة قفلت لما وصلت لدى [/FONT]*​  :download::download:​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> قالت : أنا عايزة إبنى ينقى بينهم (بينى أنا و أختى) :11azy:
> و ماما وافقت ييجى البيت و ينقى :heat:
> *
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين رجعت قفلت لما وصلت لدى [/FONT]*​ :download::download:
:t11::t11::t11:​ *



أختى ما بتسكتش : هو العريس ساكت ما بيتكلمش ليه ؟؟

العريس ساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكت خااااااااااااااااالص 

العريس شكله مش طبيعى (عبيط) 

لما اختى اتكلمت شجعتنى اتكلم فسألت : هو العريس طبيعى ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* *[FONT=&quot]هو أنا عايز أسألك : أختك اللى مابتعرفش تسكت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنتى اللى كيوتاية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة أنتى طستيها فى وش أمه دايركتيللى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( هو العريس عبيط ؟ )[/FONT]*

:t11::t11::t11::t11:
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أكتوبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> قالت : أنا عايزة إبنى ينقى بينهم (بينى أنا و أختى) :11azy:
> و ماما وافقت ييجى البيت و ينقى :heat:
> 
> *​



*تاخد المشمشى ..
وألا الأبيض فى أسود ؟؟

**





:t11::t11::t11::t11:
*​


----------



## grges monir (5 أكتوبر 2016)

رفضتى مليون جنية
شكلة العريس مش عبيط لوحدة *:t11::t11::t11:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أكتوبر 2016)

مش قادره أصدق أن مأما وافقت يجئ ينقى .. و جرائت الأم بتاعت العريس مش تقول قبل ماتيجئ تدخل بيوت الناس ....


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 أكتوبر 2016)

*فين الألقاب يا سيد عبود  :thnk0001:

مش كل شوية ح أطلب أنا :t23:

إنت طنشت عريسين لغاية دلوقتى 

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 أكتوبر 2016)

*

عريس رقم 12

هو الحقيقة أحد الجيران 

و بالتحديد ابن صاحب العمارة 

مهندس مدنى يعمل كمقاول و مهندس فى آن واحد (غنى يعنى)

أكبر منى ب 4 سنوات 

إحدى الجيران هى الل تدخلت و سألت ماما : هو فلان (العريس) ما اتقدمش لإيرينى ؟

قالت : لا 

ح أكلمه و أشوف مايته 

كلمته _ العريس إنبسط و قال لها فى ساعتها : أنا ح أجى أتقدم لها رسمى اليوم الفلانى و ح أجيب بابا (صاحب العمارة) معايا

قالت لنا الكلام دا 

يومها بالليل 

سمعت صاحب العمارة بيزعق لإبنه (العريس) و قال له بالحرف الواحد : يغور اللبن الل ييجى من وش القرد 

طبعا اللبن دا أنا _ لكن القرد يبقى بابا

:new6: 

و دا كان بسبب ان بابا زمان عمل فى صاحب العمارة محضر فى قسم الشرطة بسبب عدم التزامه بتوصيل ماسورة مياه بقطر صحيح للعمارة و اضطر ساعتها لتغيير الماسورة 

و طبعا الراجل ما نساش 

و انتهى الموضوع هكذا 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أكتوبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فين الألقاب يا سيد عبود  :thnk0001:
> 
> مش كل شوية ح أطلب أنا :t23:
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]مش لما أبقى أخلص ضحك الأول*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أفكر لك فى ألقاب ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أكتوبر 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش قادره أصدق أن مأما وافقت يجئ ينقى .. و جرائت الأم بتاعت العريس مش تقول قبل ماتيجئ تدخل بيوت الناس ....


 *[FONT=&quot]( أم ) عندها بنتين على وش جواز ومن الطبيعى أن يتقدم عرسان ووسطاء*​​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة لو كانت العيلة ذات مكانة أجتماعية مميزة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وبناتهم مالهمش فى الصرمحة ( ولآمؤاخذة فى اللفظ )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أهلاً وسهلاً ... طالما داخلين البيوت من أبوابها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
و (أم) تانية عندها أبن يحتاج الى رعاية خاصة ومستريحة مادياً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى طبيعى أنها تدور على من يرعاه حتى ولو بمقابل مالى أو تعويض [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلى هنا – أنا شخصياً – لا أرى فى الموضوع أية غرابة أو " فريسكا الأندهاش "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا عتاب على ( الأم ) دى أو ( الأم ) دوكها ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وكان من الممكن جداً ( أستغلال الموقف ) وجنى الملايين من وراءه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد كدة من أسهل ما يكون ( خلع ) العريس وهما بيشربوا فنجان قهوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى الحدوتة مش حدوتة جواز بنات ( والسلام ) ولا هى حدوتة غنى وفقير من أصله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أنا كويس أوى أوى أنى عرفت أدخل الموضوع دة تانى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فـ ....... بعد أذنكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أروح أكمل ضحك وأرجع 

[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6::new6:​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أكتوبر 2016)

*

عريس رقم 13

العريس دا الصراحة أنا مش فاكرة مين جابهولى 

كانت أول مقابلة فى إحدى الكنائس و كانت معه و مع أمه و أنا و أمى فقط

العريس قصير القامة (شعر راسه خفيف - قرب يتطلع) 

لابس نضارة قعر كوباية 

واخد كلية تجارة _ بيشتغل فى احدى الأماكن الحكومية _ أكبر منى فى حدود 6 سنين

مرتب عادى 

كانت المقابلة فى حدود الساعة 8 بالليل و كان حوش الكنيسة ليس بالاضاءة الكافية للامعان فى تفاصيل شكله 

فضلت ابص لعينيه بسبب انى حسيت ان عينيه مش طبيعية: مش شايفة كويس من قعر الكوباية الل اودام عينيه 

أمه قالت ان شاء الله العريس و العروسة ح يسكنوا معانا (أمه و أبوه) فى الشقة - الشقة برحة و تساع من الحبايب ألف 

فاقترحت ماما اننا نشوف شقتهم قبل ما ييجوا عندنا البيت 

و فعلا 

روحت أنا و بابا و ماما (فى يوم تانى طبعا)

الشقة لا هى برحة و لا نيلة 

ديه تلات أوض و صالة ضيقة 

أوضة للأب و الأم 

و أوضة للعريس و العروسة 

و أوضة لأخته (أصغر منى لسة ما اتجوزتش)

فين الل برحة ؟؟

كنت متفقة مع ماما و بابا انى ح اقعد جنب العريس شماله 

لأنى مش عارفة حسيت إن عينه الشمال فيها حاجة مش طبيعية 

قعدت جنبه من شماله و بحلقت فى عينيه 

هو كل شوية يدير وشه و كتفه 90 درجة عشان يشوفنى 

بحلقت أكتر و أكتر 

لا لا لا : العين ديه إزاز ديه مش عين طبيعية 

أصر أبو العريس إننا ننزل كلنا نتفرج على محلات الصيغة الل حوالين بيتهم لاختيار الشبكة 

فمشيت جنبه الناحية الشمال تانى _ عايزة أشوف ح يعمل إيه ؟؟

كان بيحاول يمشى بحيث أنا أكون يمينه 

روحنا عند فاترينة محل جواهرجى 

وقفت شماله و شاورت على كوليه فى أقصى الشمال (تعمد) 

فسألنى  : دا ؟ ( و هو بيشاور على كوليه تانى خالص و بعيد عنه) 

فسألته : إنت عينك الشمال فيها حاجة ؟؟

ارتبك و قال : لا ليه ؟؟

أبدا أبدا ما فيش حاجة و فضلت ابحلق لعينيه 

إنت عندك السكر ؟؟

ارتبك تانى و قال : لا ليه ؟

لا أبدا ما فيش حاجة 

رجعت البيت و وضحت لماما (لأنها طبيبة) الل أنا شاكة فيه 

متأكدة ؟

100% العين ما بتتحركش 

بابا طلب منهم ان العريس ييجى لوحده عندنا البيت للتعرف عليه أكثر 

و فعلا جه 

الكلام كان عادى لكن تحس لما بدأ يتكلم لوحده فى عدم وجود أهله : دمه تقيل 

بابا و ماما ركزوا بأة على عينيه 

تأكدت أمى إن عينيه الشمال إزاز 

أوم سألته دايركت : إنت مركب عين إزاز ؟؟

ارتبك جدا و قال : لا بارتباك 

و كانت ديه نهاية هذا العريس ببساطة الأمر 
​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 أكتوبر 2016)

يعنى أعدلهم أبوه طفشه علشان موقف باباكى ههههه إيه الحظ دا. 
 و عريس العين الإزاز بيخبئ إيه !!! بيكذب ليه ؟ يعنى هيتجوز واحده عاميه مش هتشوف عينه يعنى !!!  ما يقول الحقيقه ! 
خشى بئا على إلى بعده. هههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أكتوبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> روحنا عند فاترينة محل جواهرجى
> 
> وقفت شماله و شاورت على كوليه فى أقصى الشمال (تعمد)
> ...


:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*[FONT=&quot]مانتيش عبيطة فى الآخر يعنى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى يقرا يقول دى كيوتاية مُستسلمة بلا حول ولا قوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]تعالى شوفى العريس دى يا إيرينى ... حاتر[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنزلى نقى الشبكة يا إيرينى ...حاتر[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العريس جاى ينقى يا إيرينى ...حاتر[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العريس بلكونته واقعة يا إيرينى ...حاتر[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العريس عبيط يا إيرينى ...حاتر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بنات موتشيطعة 
[/FONT]*​:174xe:  *[FONT=&quot]حاتر ...[/FONT]*​ ​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (8 أكتوبر 2016)

[QUOTE 			 			يعنى أعدلهم أبوه طفشه علشان موقف باباكى ههههه إيه الحظ دا. ][/QUOTE]
يعنى يا حبوا قصدك
ان من ال13 عريس دول
اترفض 12 واللى كان علية العين  اهلة هما اللى ةرفضوا leasantrleasantr


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 أكتوبر 2016)

*يا حلولى 

و انتوا التلاتة بتقسموا عليا :w00t:

:new6::new6::new6:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 أكتوبر 2016)

*

عريس رقم 14

العريس دا جالى عن طريق واحدة صاحبة أختى 

طب هى ما جابتوش لأختى ليه ؟؟

أصل الباشمهندز عايز باشمهندزة 

و أختى مُدَرسة 

المهم 

كانت المقابلة فى نادى المهندسين 

العريس شبه محمد هنيدى بالظبط + كرش 

كان جسمه عبارة عن كورة كبيرة (منطقة البطن) طالع منها اربع عصيان (رجليه و ايديه) و كورة صغيرة (راسه)

كان قصير القامة _ مهندس خريج فنون جميلة (ديكور)

مش فاكرة كان بيشتغل فين 

جت معاه أخته : الل شبه محمد هنيدى بس واحدة ست 

هى كمان خريجة فنون جميلة ديكور

كانت طخينة جدا فى منطقة الارداف و الوراك

المهم انها حطت الرجل اليمين على الرجل الشمال

و عشان تعمل كدة مَيِّلت بجسمها على الجنب الشمال 

فالصراحة منظرها كان يضحك 

و يبدو ان ظهرت ابتسامة على وجهى و يبدو انها لاحظت 

فبصت لى بالشكل دا 







بعدها بأسبوع ردوا على صاحبة أختى و قالوا :العروسة رفيعة أوى هى لو كانت مليانة حبة ؟ 

وخلص الموضوع *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أكتوبر 2016)

كمان رايحه تتحكى على اخت العريس --  و ماله يعنى التخان مليين البلد و الى بيميلوا على جنب علشان يحطو رجل على رجل ماليين البلد هههههههههههههههه 
و اديكى طلعتى  معصعصه و متنفعيش اهو هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه التخن عز يا بنتى ههههه و هو الراجل يساوى حاجه منغير كرش ---
ياااله مستنيه عريس 15


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 أكتوبر 2016)

اللى عجبنى فيكى انك مش بتعترضى على الشكل
وبتنهى الجوازه بسبب تانى خالص 
متابعه معاكى العريس التالى واللاحق


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أكتوبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> بعدها بأسبوع ردوا على صاحبة أختى و قالوا :العروسة رفيعة أوى هى لو كانت مليانة حبة ؟
> 
> وخلص الموضوع *​


 *[FONT=&quot]كدهون تشمتى فيكى "جرجس" تانى ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى مش بالعه حدوتة أختك اللى بتزحلق عليكى العرسان
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]:t33::t33::t33:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكل مرة بحجة شكل ... 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مهندس أية اللى عايز مهندسة دهون ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو عايز يتجوز وألا يبنى عمارة ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بس اللى عاجبنى انك مش بتتكسفى تقولى ان أنتى اللى أترفضتى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى كان ممكن تزورى الأحداث وتقولى ان العريس ماعجبكيش عشان تخين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يعجبنى التوثيق المحايد 
:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (9 أكتوبر 2016)

> *[FONT=&quot]كدهون تشمتى فيكى "جرجس" تانى ؟*​​


 امممم اية يا متر
انت عاوز تعمل مشاكل وقضية وتسترزق من ورانا ولا اية
بس بجد يا عوبد الجواز دة ارزاق
عليا النعمة لو  ايرينى كانت شغالة عروسة باربى فى محل مكنش هيجليها زباين كدة  بالجملة  يوووووووة قصدى عرسان:new6::new6::new6:[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أكتوبر 2016)

grges monir قال:


> عليا النعمة لو  ايرينى كانت شغالة *عروسة باربى* فى محل مكنش هيجليها زباين كدة  بالجملة  يوووووووة قصدى عرسان:new6::new6::new6:


:t11::t11::t11::t11:

*[FONT=&quot]عرسان بالزووووفة يا با ... دة من كترهم أختها بتعزم عليها بالعرسان*​​ *[FONT=&quot]- خدى دة يا إيرينى .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= لا والله مايصحش محدش واخده غيرك[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- طاب شالله أطفحه ولا أوعى أتجوز لو ما أخدتيهوش من أيدى  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= لو مكنتيش تحلفى بث ..هاتى أمرى لله [/FONT]*​ 
:big62:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 أكتوبر 2016)

*

عريس رقم 15

العريس دا جابهولى جوز أختى 

(اختى _ أصغر منى ب سنة تقريبا _ اتجوزت قبلى ب سنتين )

العريس كلية تجارة : كان بيشتغل الصبح فى مصلحة حكومية _ و بعد الضهر بيعمل هو و اخواته فى مقلة أبوهم 

المقلة : مكان لبيع الحمص و السودانى و اللب

العريس أكبر منى فى حدود 8 سنوات 

شكله حلو _ طوله فى حدود 1.70 _ بشرة خمرية

___________________

لما حصل الموقف الل فات و العريس رفض عشان أنا رفيعة 

أمى طلع فى دماغها إنى ما بيتقدمليش عرسان حلوين عشان أنا رفيعة 

و منطقيا لازم أطخن 

قررت ماما تطخنى 

اوم لما جوز اختى جاب لى العريس دا 

أمى قررت إنها تلبسنى ضعف لبسى 

كان فى فصل الشتا 

إيه المشكلة إنك تلبسى بلوفرين ؟

بلوفرين !!! ما تيجى نلبسو جاكتتين ؟! و بنطلونين و سوتيانين ؟؟

لا ما فيش داعى لستيانين _ خليه ستيان واحد بس إحشيه قطن 

ماما ؟ فيه إيه ؟؟ أنا كدة حلوة 

لا هو كدة و ح أقف لك و انتى بتلبسى 

و فعلا وقفت لى و حشت الستيان قطن و لبست بلوفرين فعلا :cry2:

نزلت من البيت متكدرة _ أنا شايفة نفسى حلوة كدة _ و لو العريس عايز واحدة مليانة : خلاص بلاش أنا _ ليه نخدع الناس ؟






كانت المقابلة الصبح فى حوش احدى الكنائس و كان يوم أجازة (أعتقد كان عيد زى راس السنة الهجرية أو مولد النبوى حاجة كدة) 

الكنيسة كانت فاضية جدا ما فيهاش غير الغفير

جه العريس لوحده 

و أنا جيت مع أختى و جوزها 

برغم ان شكل العريس كان عاجبنى 

لكن عشان كنت نازلة من البيت متكدرة : ماعرفتش حتى ابتسم فى وشه 

كان كلام عام جدا 

بعد كدة العريس رد على جوز أختى و قال له : العروسة ما ابتسمتش ابتسامة واحدة _ ممكن يكون فيه حد فى حياتها و مش قايلة لكم 

و دا الل قاله برضوا جوز اختى لما سأل أختى: هى إيرينى مالها ؟ كأنها رافضاه 

و انتهى أمر هذا العريس *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2016)

:t11::t11::t11::t11:

[FONT=&quot]:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:​
هموت​ *[FONT=&quot]
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أكتوبر 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]لبستى بلوزتين وبنطلونين وبلوفرين وجاكتتين و..... نين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فوق بعض ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ه[/FONT]ى أمك كانت بتهربك من " بورسعيد " ؟!

:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 أكتوبر 2016)

كويس مقالتش معمولك عمل 
اى ام مصريه صميمه على طول هتقول 
بنتى معمولها عمل علشان كده مفيش جوازه بتم 
وتاخدك بقى لابونا وتجيب مية لقان منه
 وتشربك وتخليكى تستحمى بيها قبل ما تقابلى العريس
التعليم بيفرق برضوه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2016)

كله كووووم واخر عريس كووووم

:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 أكتوبر 2016)

مش قلتلك اديني مس كول أما تجي تكملي الموضوع
فاتحه سوالف هني بدوني انا دي آخرة الصداقه والعشره:beee:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مش قلتلك اديني مس كول أما تجي تكملي الموضوع
> فاتحه سوالف هني بدوني انا دي آخرة الصداقه والعشره:beee:


 *[FONT=&quot]إحياااة النبى يا شيخة تسكتى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتى ضيعتى فوناتنا عشر مرات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أخر مرة باعت لك تهنئة بعيد الأضحى مع صورة خروف نونو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تبعتى لى ...  وأنت طيب يا أستاذ ... (!!!!)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من أمتى أستذتينى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]قلت دى أتخطبت وأنضمت الى ( شلة خطيبى بيغير عليا مووووت )
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]:smile01:smile01:smile01[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 أكتوبر 2016)

*

عريس رقم 16

العريس دا جابتهولى ذات نفس الدكتورة صاحبة ماما الل جابت لى العريس رقم 7 (أول خطوبة)

العريس بيشتغل فى ليبيا (غنى يعنى) 

طبيب أنف و أذن و حنجرة 

أكبر منى ب 12 سنة 

طويل _ مليان حبة _ أصلع من أودام _ بنضارة 

كانت المقابلة فى حوش إحدى الكنائس 

و كانت الصبح _ تقريبا كان يوم جمعة 

المقابلة كانت (أنا و بابا و ماما و صاحبتها و العريس) 

ماما أصرت برضوا إنى ألبس زى ما لبست مع العريس الل فات (بلوفرين و بنطلونين و السوتيان محشى قطن :new6: )

و كانت حجتها ان هى و صاحبتها طخان فكدة ح أظهر رفيعة و مسفأة 

سمعت الكلام 

كانت المقابلة برضوا كلام عام 

العريس لم يبدِ أى إعجاب 

و رد على صاحبة ماما و قالها : أنا مش عايز واحدة تيجى مع أبوها و أمها 

و قال أنا شايف إنها ضعيفة الشخصية و ح تدخلهم فى كل حياتنا 

فرفضنى 

و إنتهى أمر هذا العريس 

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أكتوبر 2016)

مش قادرا اصدق يعنى  مكنتيش بتموتى من الحر بالبلوفرين و البنطلونين --
هههههههههههههههههههه كدا المفروض ماما تكون اقطنعت ان  الحشو مبيجبش نتيجه و تبطل تحشيكى بئا
 ها الى بعده اتحشيتى و لا نووو؟؟


----------



## Maran+atha (12 أكتوبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> ماما أصرت برضوا إنى ألبس زى ما لبست مع العريس الل فات (بلوفرين و بنطلونين و السوتيان محشى قطن :new6: )
> 
> *​


شكرا كثير للموضوع المميز 
اختى الغالية + إيرينى + 
الله يسامح ولدت ووالد حضرتك وحضرتك 
لأن الطبيعى أن الإنسان الذى يريد الارتباط بيهتم بمعرفة روح وفكر الانسانة التى ستشاركه الحياة
اما والدتك للأسف الشديد تفكر بأسلوب صطحى فتهتم بالظاهر أكثر من الأساس 
وأيضا ولدك لم يعارض هذا الفكر الخاطىء 

بصراحة كان عليكى أن تعترض فكر والدتك
بقولك:انا أثق فى كلام ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى قال 
 "ما جمعه الله لا يفارقه انسان"

بالتالى ترفضى طريقة ارتداء كل هذة الملابس

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكىدائما 
فيحافظ عليكي ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أكتوبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> * ماما أصرت برضوا إنى ألبس زى ما لبست مع العريس الل فات
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]أنتى كدة "باربى" رسمى ...:t23:*​​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كملى يا بنت " صطحية "...:smile01 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مكتوب أية تانى فى كتاب العرسان ؟[/FONT]*​ :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش قادرا اصدق يعنى  مكنتيش بتموتى من الحر بالبلوفرين و البنطلونين --


 *[FONT=&quot]"باربى" لا تتمدد بالحرارة ولا تنكمش بالبرودة 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 أكتوبر 2016)

*

عريس رقم 17

العريس دا جابتهولى صديقتى الوحيدة الل طلعت بيها من كلية الهندسة (مسلمة)

و ما زلنا الى الآن أصدقاء 

الحقيقة أنا ناسية هى كانت تعرفه منين 

تقريبا زميلها فى شغلها (مش فاكرة)

هى وريتنى صورته 

وجهه أسمر اللون _ عامل شنب و دقن (بنسميه سكسوكة)

كلية فنون جميلة عمارة

أبوه و أمه متوفيين و ليس له أخوة

أكبر منى فى حدود 8 سنين 

و قالت لى : هو كان خاطب و اتفكت الخطوبة من شهر _ هى الل سابته 

ليه ؟

ما اعرفش _ هو قال لى ان الل عملهم الخطوبة و الل فك الخطوبة أبونا فلان بتاع كنيسة كذا 

أبونا فلااااااااااان !

إنتى تعرفيه ؟

إلا أعرفه _ دا كان رئيس بابا فى عمله قبل ما يبقى أبونا و افتكرت الموقف بتاع : لااااااااااااا حل و لااااااااااااا بركة (العريس رقم 4)

قولت فى سرى : أنا ح أقابل أبونا دا تانى ؟؟ يا دهوتى يا دهوتى 

قولت لها بصى بأقولك إيه : إنسى الموضوع دا 

ليه يا بنتى 

هى قفلت معايا كدة 

________ 

و كان السبب انى خفت 

مش من أبونا ____________ لا 

كنت خايفة انه اتسربع على انه يقابل عروسة جديدة بعد ما اتفكت خطوبته على طول 

خفت انه يعملنى ميس أو كرودية 

خفت فعلا 

دا غير انى ما كنتش عايزة اقابل ابونا دا تانى _ لاحسن يهز اركان الكنيسة بجملة لاااااااااااااحل و لاااااااااااااااا بركة 

فقفلت معايا كدة 

و رفضت أشوفه حتى و ما قولتش عل الموضوع دا لبابا أو لماما  *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أكتوبر 2016)

كدا يا ايرو تسربئ العرسان فئ السكرته ... هههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أكتوبر 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]مش تهديد هو .. *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ان مكنتش أبعت لك أسماء العرسان مش هتكملى الموضوع ؟!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لعنتو الله على أدمان المواضيع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا ممكن أكمل حياتى عاتييى يعنى من غير أقرا مواضيعك الصوبحية

:blush2::blush2::blush2:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأسماء اللى عندى أهى

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عريس (15) – الخروج من بورسعيد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عريس(16) – عريس ذات نفس الدكتورة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عريس (17) - عريس أبونا

:fun_lol:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أرتحتى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كملى بقى
:new6:
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أكتوبر 2016)

*

عريس رقم 18

العريس دا جالى عن طريق واحد زميل بابا (فى قسم الحسابات)

العريس يبقى ابن اخوه 

جم عندنا البيت بحسب الاتفاق بين بابا و عم العريس 

الل جم أول زيارة كان : العريس و أبوه و عمه 

الحمد لله : أمى ما حشتنيش قطن 

العريس رفيع و طويل خمرى اللون شعره ناعم (شكله حلو)

بيشتغل محاسب (مرتب معقول)

معاه شقة صغننة (أوضتين و صالة)

أكبر منى فى حدود 5 سنين 

ما لفت نظرى فى القاعدة : ان العريس لم ينظر لى نظرة واحدة 

أبوه و عمه فقط هم من ظهر على وجوههم الابتسامة 

اتفق بابا مع أبو و عم العريس على زيارة تانية 

و كنا متوقعين أن تأتى أمه فى الزيارة التانية للتعرف عليها 

لكنها لم تأتى 

بالصدفة هذا العريس كان أب إعترافى يعرفه معرفة جيدة : الذى بدوره شَكَّر فيه جدا 

فى الزيارة التانية

جه برضو : العريس و أبوه و عمه 

بدأ العريس فى الزيارة التانية بالنظر إلىَّ (للات الحمد)

و بدأ أبوه الحديث بالاتفاق مع بابا على تحديد مسئولية كل طرف من شراء مستلزمات الجواز (العفش و الاجهزة)

و لما كانت لا توجد أى مشكلة بين الطرفين على الأمور المادية فطلب أبوه تحديد معاد الخطوبة و قد كان

و بدأنا فى عزومة الأهل و الاصدقاء و حجزت فستان خطوبة (تأجير) و حجزت الكوافير 

كل هذا و لم تأتى أمه 

ثم اتصلت امه بنا و حددت معاد لزيارتنا للتعرف علىَّ (قبل الخطوبة)

و جاءت هى و ابنها 

ضاربة بوز شبرين من و هى على باب الشقة و تكشيرة رهيبة بدون سبب _ أى حوار معها كانت تنهيه بردود مقتضبة 

بعد أسبوع واحد 

ذهب عم العريس (زميل بابا) الى بابا فى مكتبه و قال له : آسف يا باشمهندس ما فيش نصيب _ أصل الولة مرتبط ببنت خالته لكنهم كانوا مختلفين على مين يجيب الغسالة بس اتفقوا خلاص 

طبعا اضطرينا نبلغ الأهل و الأصدقاء بإلغاء الخطوبة 

و طبعا بلغت أب إعترافى : الذى أبدى إستياؤه مما فعله العريس و أهله 

و انتهى أمر هذا العريس *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أكتوبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> كانوا مختلفين على مين يجيب الغسالة بس اتفقوا خلاص
> 
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]لعنتو الله على مسحوق الغسيل
:smile02
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]نفهموا من كدة أن أنتى " إيديال زانوسى "*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وبنت خالته "كريازى" ... حوبى وأعتزازى ...؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6: [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أعتقد أن أم العريس ماكانتش راضية تيجى لما عرفت أنك 16 بروجرام بث [FONT=&quot]!![/FONT]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كنتى قلتى لها أنك ممكن تشيلى ( بلوفرين وبنطلونيين وجاكتتين وبلوزتين وشرابين وفانلتين )
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فى بروجرام واحد 

[/FONT]*​:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 أكتوبر 2016)

*

عريس رقم 19

العريس يبقى ابن رئيس القطاع (مهندس) فى المكان الل انا باشتغل فيه 

و هو اصلا مش من اسكندرية 

هو من مدينة مجاورة للاسكندرية

و الحقيقة انه معرفة بابا زماااااااااااااااااااااان و هم شباب (بسبب الشغل و بسبب انه جار عمى فى ذات نفس المدينة)

رئيس القطاع دا : متزوج من طبيبة نسا مشهورة فى هذه المدينة و عنده بنتين و ولد 

البنتين كانوا متزوجين _ الولد لسة 

فى يوم جت عندنا الشغل : المدام بتاعته _ و أنا عاكستها عشان رشاقتها و قولت لها : سيدة مصر الأولى عندنا 

و يبدو ان الكلمتين دولى عجبوها 

فى المعتاد كان رئيس القطاع يطلبنى آجى مكتبه 

عمل معايا حوارات بين الأرثوذكسية و طائفة الاخوة (لأنه هو قس فى كنيسة الأخوة)

كنت باخد الحوارات بضحك و سخرية من الارثوذكس و الاخوة

و فى الاخر أعطيتهم لقب : الأخوة الأعدقاء 

و كله كان هزار فى هزار 

فى يوم رئيس القطاع كلمنى و قال لى عايز اجوز ابنى (مهندس و اكبر منى ب 3 سنين)  ليكى _ ايه رأيك ؟

هو من غير كلام كدة ينفع ابن سعتك يترفض ؟ (و وضحت فرحتى جدا)

و قولت له ح ابلغ بابا و ماما 

طبعا كنت فرحانة بالنَّسَب 

عائلة العريس متطابقة مع عائلتى 

مهندس و طبيبة و عندهم بنتين و ولد (زيينا بالظبط)

دا كوبى و بيست 

ناس طيبين محترمين ولاد أصول 

ح أطمن و أنا عايشة مع إبنهم : إستحالة يؤذينى 

العريس له كبير و كبيره ابن اصل

بالنسبة لى : العريس لؤطة 

روحت قولت لبابا 

أنا موافق لو الجواز فى الكنيسة الارثوذكسية 

روحت قولت لرئيس القطاع 

قال لى : استحالة _ أبوكى بيعقدها 

ليه بس استحالة 

أنا ليا رأى : نعمل إكليل عندنا فى الارثوذكس و بعدين نروح على كنيسة الاخوة 

لا يا بنتى ما ينفعش كدة 


روحت تانى لبابا اتحايل عليه : يا بابا دا عريس ما يتعوضش _ دا عائلة و نسب و ابن اصول ما جاليش زيه و لا ح ييجى 

الكنيسة ح تحرمك من التناول و عيالك مش ح يتعمدوا ارثوذكس 

مش مهم 

مش مهم ازاى ؟؟

يا سيدى انا مستعدة اتجوزه على سنة الله و رسوله _ اصله ما يترفضش _ دا خسارة خسارة 

ايه العبط دا 

يا بابا انت عاجبك الارثوذكس الل اتقدمولى ؟ من العبيط للبيستعبط ؟ دخل بيتنا ناس غلط يدخلوا عندنا _ راجع نفسك اتوسل اليك 

الكلام نهائى : الجواز فى الكنيسة الارثوذكسية

عارف يا بابا لو كنت اقدر الم حاجتى و اهرب اتجوزه كنت عملتها بس عارف ليه مش ح اعمل كدة ؟

ليه ان شاء الله ؟

عشان هم ولاد أصول : مش حيردوا أبدا ياخدوا بنت غصب عن أبوها 

و بدأت فى عياط زى العيال الصغيرة : لاعنة فى الطائفتين _ و بابرطم فى الكلام (ال اتحاد كنائس ال _ ها او او _ مش فاكرة باقى البرطمة )

طبعا بلغت رئيس القطاع بان بابا مُصَمم على الزواج فى الكنيسة الارثوذكسية 

لا ما ينفعش طبعا 

مشيت من عنده و انا أجر أذيال الخيبة 

بعديها بحوالى سنة : ابنه تزوج 

يومها عملت مناحة فى البيت : انتوا السبب _ الله يسامحكوا _ ياريتنى ما اتولدت _ خلقتنى ليه يارب _ يارب أموت النهاردة 

و هكذا 

و انتهى موضوع هذا العريس 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أكتوبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> * دا كوبى و بيست
> ناس طيبين محترمين ولاد أصول
> 
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]بلا شك ... إن البحث عن نسب جيد مهم جداً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن الولة اللى هتعيشي معاه كان شكله أية ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما اقصدش حلو وألا مسمسم أأقصد كان هيبقى فيه توافق بينكم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ينفعك ؟ تنفعيه ؟ طباعكم راكبة على بعض ؟ أفكاركم متقاربة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بس أنا مستوعب المناحة اللى أنتى عملتيها[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]لأنك لأول مرة تتحولى [/FONT]الى عروسة مطلوبة بذاتها ولشخصيتها 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد ما كنتى "بارابى" و "زانوسي"
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:smile02:smile02:smile02​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أكتوبر 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]كان فيه 4 زوار وعضو متأنفز*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومافيش مشاركات !!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
وفيه أعضاء موجودين تحت وما دخلوش... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى نستنتج أن فيه خناقة فى المباركين

:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أكتوبر 2016)

يعنى انتى عملتى المناحه دى كللللها و انتى مشفتيش العريس حتى!!
افرضى كان حسب و نسب و كل شىء بس الولد مش مظبوط--- يااامه ناس عائلات محطرمه جدا و اولادهم محطرمين بس تلاقى واحد فى العيله طالع شمال  و يبقى مغلب اهله و العيله كلها مش فاهمه ازاى هو كدا و كل اخواته  حاجه تانيه مع انهم كلهم متربيين فى نفس البيت...
يعنى مفكرتيش فى كدا؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أكتوبر 2016)

مستنيا عريس 20


دا كان عريس كنيسه الاخوه 
 او العريس الخساره الى ميترفضش 
نقى بئا هههههههه سبقتك يا عبود


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أكتوبر 2016)

تصدقى انا مستغربه حتى العريس يعنى هو فيه راجل ابوه و امه ينقوله العروسه و يبدائوا يتكلموا معاها و يتكلموا فى الجواز يبقى فى انهى كنيسه منغير ما العريس نفسه يشوف عروسته!! غريبه بردوا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أكتوبر 2016)

العريس اللقطه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 أكتوبر 2016)

*معلش يا جماعة 

ح أغيب حوالى شهر عن المشاركات معلش 

ظروف معلش 

*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 أكتوبر 2016)

ربنا يكون معاكى ايرو
وفى انتظارك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أكتوبر 2016)

شهر بحاااله-- يا رب يبقى السبب خير
 ينفع تخلى الواحد يدمن و تسبيه على مره واحده كدا-- هقعد اهرش بئا علشان مش لاقيه جرعه قصه العريس ههههههههههههههههههههه
مستنيينك يا ايروووو


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أكتوبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *معلش يا جماعة
> 
> ح أغيب حوالى شهر عن المشاركات معلش
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]دة مخالف لبنود العقد اللى بينا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كدة هنطبقوا عليكى الشرط الجزائى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومضطرين نكملوا العركة اللى فى قسم الأسئلة
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]:t33::t33::t33:[/FONT]*​ 


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ينفع تخلى الواحد يدمن و تسبيه على مره واحده كدا-- هقعد اهرش بئا علشان مش لاقيه جرعه قصه العريس ههههههههههههههههههههه


 *[FONT=&quot]أدينى الحقنة بسرعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أرجوك محتاجة الجُرعة 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​[/FONT]


----------



## gaser2 (17 أكتوبر 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شهر بحاااله-- يا رب يبقى السبب خير
> ينفع تخلى الواحد يدمن و تسبيه على مره واحده كدا-- هقعد اهرش بئا علشان مش لاقيه جرعه قصه العريس ههههههههههههههههههههه
> مستنيينك يا ايروووو





حرام عليكي ،أنا قريت التعليق ده وبعد ربع ساعه لاقتني بهرش في جسمي مش عارف ليه وافتكرت التعليق هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 أكتوبر 2016)

يعني عبود شاف الاستاذ وماوصلتكش البوسه ماشفتهاش يعني

قال ايه عرست مين دي اللي تعرس مش بتاعت الكلام ده

اصل مش متعوده تكتب لي ع واتس اب قلت بقى دي

معايده رسميه ف خليك رسميه خخ

ايريني

خدي راحتك مش عايزينه يخلص اصلا وخذي بريك

افتكري اللي ضاعو منك في السكه 

اللي لفت نظري سهالة الامور تشوف

العريس من هنا تطمن على الشقه والشبكه

وتحدد ميعاد الفرح وبعد كده تفتكر مش مناسب

وتفركش هههه هو ده بقى سبب كثرة العرسان

بس ازاي كنتي جريئه كده وفي جود اهلك

 يلهوي من لسانك

معقوله كنت كده ملسونه على طول كنت فاكره

هو نتاج خبرتك في الحياه طلعت حاجه قديمه 

العريس المليونير  عجبني اووي ابقى اسالي

عليه اعرس ولا لسه اعزب ده لقطه يابت ولا

يسمع ولا يتكلم وكمان عبيط ههههه في احلى من كده


----------



## oesi no (24 سبتمبر 2017)

داخلين على سنه ومحدش سامعلك حس


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 سبتمبر 2017)

oesi no قال:


> داخلين على سنه ومحدش سامعلك حس



*معلش يا أوسى 

غصب عن الواحد صدقنى 

ما بيبعدنيش عنكم غير الشديد القوى صدقنى 
​*


----------



## بايبل333 (3 يوليو 2020)

ايام كانت جميلة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يوليو 2020)

فعلا ايياااااام كانت جميله 

و الموضوع دا كان رهيب
فينك يا ارينى


----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2020)

اضم صوتي ليبايبل وحبوا فعلا كانت ايام جميلة
مفتقدينك ايريني يارب تكون بخير​


----------

